# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  PSMA-Therapien  Erfahrungsaustausch

## Heinz Kurt

*PSMA-Therapien  Erfahrungsaustausch*

*Liebe Mitstreiter,*
*kann jemand über Erfahrungen mit der PSMA-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie berichten?*
*Ein guter Bekannter steht unmittelbar vor einer Therapie-Entscheidung.
 Ihm wurde eine* *PSMA-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie* *mit Lutetium 177 angeboten.
 Auch Erfahrungen mit anderen Isotopen würden interessieren.*

*Grüße von* 
*Heinz Kurt*

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Heinz,

Du hast es sicher mittlerweile selbst rausbekommen:

Siehe im Threat "Theranostics - eine neue Therapieoption für metastasierte Patienten".

Gruß Werner

----------


## Hvielemi

Hier der Link:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...erte+Patienten

----------


## Siggi2

Ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit dem PSMA PET mit Galium 69 an der Radiologie der Uni Heidelberg gemacht und erneuere die Untersuchung jährlich.dort macht Dr. Afshar eine hervorragende Arbeit, die ich nur empfehlen kann.
viele Grüße 
Siggi

----------


## Urologe

> Ich hab gute Erfahrungen mit dem PSMA PET mit Galium 69 an der Radiologie der Uni Heidelberg gemacht und erneuere die Untersuchung jährlich.dort macht Dr. Afshar eine hervorragende Arbeit, die ich nur empfehlen kann.
> viele Grüße 
> Siggi


Das ist aber nur die Diagnostik - es geht um die nächste Stufe, die THERAPIE

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ein guter Bekannter steht unmittelbar vor einer Therapie-Entscheidung.
>  Ihm wurde eine PSMA-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie mit Lutetium 177 angeboten.


@Heinz Kurt:

Gibt es nun schon von einem Entscheid oder gar Therapieerfolg zu berichten?

Hvielemi

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Konrad,
 ich bin zwar nicht Heinz Kurt, weiß aber um wen es geht, da der Betroffene in ständigem telefonischen Kontakt  mit mir steht.
Es gibt noch keine Entscheidung, geschweige denn einen Therapieerfolg.

Mein Termin in Bad Berka ist am 29.07. Über den Erfolg/Mißerfolg werde ich frühestens nach drei bis vier Monaten berichten können, denn nach zwei Monaten (so ca. Ende Sept.) wird die Therapie wiederholt. Danach wird per Bildgebung kontrolliert und bei gutem Ansprechen werden weitere zwei Behandlungszyklen durchgeführt.

Alles Gute!

MalteR

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mein Termin in Bad Berka ist am 29.07. 
> Über den Erfolg/Mißerfolg werde ich frühestens nach drei bis vier Monaten berichten können


Lieber Malte

Dann können wir ja gespannt sein auf Deine Berichte
und hoffen, dass die PSMA-Strahlentherapie mindestens die
 Wirkung auf die Lymphknoten habe, die die HIFU auf die
Knochen hatte. Mir scheint, Du habest stets ein gutes
Händchen bei der Therapiewahl.
Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute zu der Therapie in Bad Berka
und für Heinz den richtigen Entscheid.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi /Konrad

----------


## Jörg (O)

Liebe Mitstreiter,
nachdem Abiraterone und Xofigo bei mir keine Wirkung gezeigt haben, habe ich mich in Heidelberg an 
Prof. Dr. Haberkorn wegen einer möglichen PSMA Therapie gewendet. Das PET/CT PSMA erbrachte eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht. Die schlechte: ich bin von Kopf bis Fuß voller Knochenmetastasen; die gute: meine 
Krebszellen produzieren sehr viel PSMA, so dass die Therapie am 28. Juli 2014 beginnen konnte.
Nach Injektion des Lu 177 (Beta-Strahler) wurde die Verteilung der Radiostrahlung gemessen.
Gott sei Dank hat sich das Mittel überall bei den Knochenmetastasen angereichert, so dass ein Ansprechen der Therapie möglich erscheint. Ich werde hier weiter berichten.
Leider macht mir eine Knochenmetastase im linken Oberschenkel sehr zu schaffen. Bisher haben die Schmerzmittel
( Valeron 200/16,  Targin 20/10 und Trinkampullen Morphin 10/5) überhaupt keine Wirkung gezeigt.
Mich würde deshalb mehr über die Schmerztherapie mit HIFU erfahren.
Gruß Jörg (O)

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Jörg,




> Mich würde deshalb mehr über die Schmerztherapie mit HIFU erfahren.


 Deinen Hinweis finde ich gut und ist eine weitere Möglichkeit für Schwerbetroffene, die Metastasen behandeln zu lassen.
Wie Du weißt, haben sowohl Malte als auch ich diese Möglichkeit der Knochenhifu in Anspruch genommen. Jedoch möchte ich den Erfolg noch nicht bewerten und frühzeitig die Werbetrommel für ein Verfahren rühren, welches zwar die Zulassung hat, aber belastbare Daten noch ausstehen.
Jedoch die Schmerzreduzierung ist sehr, sehr gravierend. Vor allen Dingen aber auch an Stellen feststellbar, wo die Nervenbahnen als Leiter fungieren und das an Stellen, die man zunächst in keinem Zusammenhang mit den Metastasen bringt.

Der fokussierte Ultraschall zerstört die äußere Knochenmembran, in der die schmerzempfindlichen Nerven eingebettet sind. Die fokussierten Ultraschallwellen werden auf eine kleine Fläche auf dem schmerzenden Knochen fokussiert. Dies bewirkt einen Temperaturanstieg auf der Oberfläche des Knochens und eine Zerstörung des angrenzenden Nervengewebes. In den meisten Fällen werden auch die darunter liegenden Metastasen überwärmt. Dadurch kann in vielen Fällen auch eine Reduktion der Tumormasse und ein Wiedereinbau von normalen Knochenmineralien erreicht werden.
Inwieweit die darunterliegende Metastasen auch zerstört werden, kann man vor der Behandlung nicht mit letzter Sicherheit sagen. Es sind aber bei den bisherigen Behandlungen öfter zur Rekalzifierung (erneute Kalkeinbau im Bereich der Metastasen) gekommen. Die derzeitige Datenlage erlaubt aber noch nicht, die Metastasen als solches zu behandeln.

Was läßt sich nach der 3 T MRT  bei mir sagen. ( Siehe myprostate eu. Beitrag )
Nicht alle behandelten Knochenmetastasen zeigen einen Erfolg.
Was die Schmerzreduktion- komplette Reduktion angeht. 
JA. 
Im Bereich einer Regression an allen behandelten Stellen
  jjeein. 
Die Stärken der Knochenhifu liegen klar im Bereich der osteoblastischen M. Calzium Anreicherungen sind ein guter Wärm/Hitzeträger und deshalb auch effektiv.
Osteolytische Anteile beinhalten Risikofaktoren. Die Gaps und Cluster  auch Wasseranreicherungen  vermindern den Leistungsgrad der Behandlung mit Hifu.
Gemischt osteoblastisch/osteolytische M.  wie sie bei mir vorliegen  erfordern somit eine Behandlung sowohl mit Hifu als auch der mit Luthetium 177 wenn der PSMA Tracer Gallium 69 rezeptormäßig andockt. 

Eine schwierige Entscheidung bei den gemischt differenzierten Metastasen.

Da Xofigo bei dir nicht den gewünschten Behandlungserfolg brachte und meine Behandlung mit Xofigo zwar genehmigt ist, habe ich mich derweil für eine andere Therapieform entschieden zur Tumorlastsenkung und Schmerzreduktion.

In jedem Falle würde ich in deinem Falle mit der Knochenhifu die Hot Spots angehen und dann erst sehen, ob erfolgreich oder nicht.
Wenn dir bisher keiner sagen konnte, welche Metastasenformen bei dir vorliegen, wird das jetzt spätestens ein Thema, denn die weiterführenden Therapien zielen darauf ab. Du möchtest ja eine hohe Wirkung erzielen und das systemisch.

Etwas Nachdenklich stimmt mich, dass Xofigo nicht gewirkt hat und die hohe Ansprache des PSMA Tracers, wie es für Luthetium 177 ideal wäre.

Auf das Ergebnis bei Malte wirst du wahrscheinlich nicht warten wollen oder können.

Da ich in ähnlicher Situation bin, habe ich mich für eine nochmalige Strahlentherapie entschieden. Aber nur im Verbund mit Hyperthermie zur Sensiblisierung kurz bevor. Wir haben auch noch die Fraktionierung und Gesamtdosis verändert während der Behandlung und Zellschutzmaßnahmen ergriffen.

Aber auch hierzu kann ich erst in ca. 3 Monaten etwas aussagen.
 Das hilft dir jetzt nicht weiter.
 Es wäre der Erfahrungsaustausch, der vielleicht dir und anderen etwas bringen könnte. Aber der Handlungsdruck ist immer wieder ein Faktor, welche Entscheidungen erfordert die nicht auf die lange Bank geschoben werden können.
Dann kommt dann noch die Beschaffenheit der M. die zur Behandlung einen mündigen Betroffenen erfordern.
Viel Glück bei der Entscheidung, ich hoffe, es hilft dir etwas Weiter.

Hans-J.

----------


## Urologe

> Liebe Mitstreiter,
> nachdem Abiraterone und Xofigo bei mir keine Wirkung gezeigt haben, habe ich mich in Heidelberg an 
> Prof. Dr. Haberkorn wegen einer möglichen PSMA Therapie gewendet. Das PET/CT PSMA erbrachte eine gute und eine schlechte Nachricht. Die schlechte: ich bin von Kopf bis Fuß voller Knochenmetastasen; die gute: meine 
> Krebszellen produzieren sehr viel PSMA, so dass die Therapie am 28. Juli 2014 beginnen konnte.
> Nach Injektion des Lu 177 (Beta-Strahler) wurde die Verteilung der Radiostrahlung gemessen.
> Gott sei Dank hat sich das Mittel überall bei den Knochenmetastasen angereichert, so dass ein Ansprechen der Therapie möglich erscheint. Ich werde hier weiter berichten.
> Leider macht mir eine Knochenmetastase im linken Oberschenkel sehr zu schaffen. Bisher haben die Schmerzmittel
> ( Valeron 200/16,  Targin 20/10 und Trinkampullen Morphin 10/5) überhaupt keine Wirkung gezeigt.
> Mich würde deshalb mehr über die Schmerztherapie mit HIFU erfahren.
> Gruß Jörg (O)


Der Oberschenkelknochen ist einer starken Belastung ausgesetzt - hier würde ich doch an gezielte Bestrahlung als Mittel der Wahl empfehlen.
Es besteht sonst Bruchgefahr. Das kollidiert aber nicht mit den anderen Therapien.

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... dass die Therapie am 28. Juli 2014 beginnen konnte.


Lieber Jörg

Ich wünsche Dir ein rasches Ansprechen der 177Lutetium-PSMA-Therapie,
und dass zumindest die Schmerzen dadurch gemindert oder gar behoben
werden.

Einige Fragen hab ich noch zum Ablauf Therapie:

- Ist man in Heidelberg nun von Iod umgestiegen auf Lutetium, oder
bekommst Du die Therapie in Bad Berka?

-  Hat man Dich nun für eine Woche in diesem Strahlenschutzzimmer isoliert, 
oder ist das bei der Therapie mit Lutetium nicht erforderlich, oder erfolgt
das gar ambulant?

-  Hast Du eine einzige Injektion/Infusion bekommen, wie das mit Iod
der Fall war, oder bekommst Du mehrere Anwendungen nacheinander?


Du bist der Erste hier im Forum, glaube ich (Malte kam mittlerweile auch dran?),  
der aus der Praxis erzählen kann, wie so eine PSMA-Therapie von statten gehe.
Das wird viele hier interessieren, ist sie doch eine valable Alternative
oder Ergänzung zur Chemo und wie ich vermute, aufgrund der
fokalen Anreicherung, die Therapie der Zukunft.

Dass diese 'Zukunft' für Dich schon heute erfolgreich sei,
wünsch ich, und wohl nicht nur ich, Dir von Herzen!

Carpe diem! 
  Hvielemi / Konrad


Ich schick Dir, zusammen mit den Besserungswünschen, 
Blumen:

Das ist keine teure, exotische Orchidee, sondern eine 
cm-kleine Blüte eines Knabenkrautes, das mir am Säntis 
vor die iphon-Linse  geriet.

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Hvielemi,

nun habe habe ich die Lu177 Therapie in Bad Berka erhalten. Zum Erfolg kann ich natürlich noch nichts sagen, nur zum Ablauf. Die Blutkontrollen werden in 4 Wochen zu Hause beim Urologen gemacht. Der nächste Termin ist am 07.10.14.
27.07. Aufnahme 
28.07. morgens einen Liter Wasser trinken, dann Nieren-CT danach Ganzkörper PET/CT mit Fluor
29.07. 45 minütiges Gespräch mit Herrn Prof. Baum, komplette Analyse der Befunde, sehr informatives und angenehmes Gespräch mit Aufklärung, dann
          vorbereitend Spritze gegen Übelkeit, Infusion eines Nierenschutzes
          Infusion 5,8 MBequarel Lu177 mit PSMA
          danach Spritze gegen Übelkeit, Infusion Nierenschutz, Infusion Kochsalzlösung, zusätzlich ca. drei Liter trinken
          absolut ständig zur Toilette
          keine Übelkeit, es ging mir ausgezeichnet
30. + 31.07. Quarantäne, Dauer genau 48 Stunden, danach durfte ich wieder an die frische Luft
30.07. Kontrolle des Uptakes, Dosimetrie, Ganzkörper Spect-CT
31.07.     "                   "      ,      "         ,        "              "       , zusätzliche Kontrolle des Beckens und des Abdomenbereich
01.08. Sonographie des Abdomenbereiches, danach Entlassung

Zwischendurch hat man meine Blutwerte immer wieder kontrolliert. Besonders wurde nach dem Creatinin gesehen.

Anmerkung: Die Bekleidung, die man während der Infusion Lu177 und dann die zwei Tage in der Quarantäne getragen hat werden auf Strahlenbelastung geprüft. Im schlechtesten Fall wird diese Bekleidung für 6 Monate einbehalten. Ich konnte alle meine Sachen sofort wieder mitnehmen.
Ich habe die Behandlung so gut überstanden, dass ich noch zusammen mit meiner Frau drei Tage Urlaub im wunderschönen Weimar angehängt habe ohne körperliche Probleme zu bekommen.

Der Stationsarzt (Namen habe ich irgendwo) erzählte von einem Vortrag bei JNM2014 über Lutetium177PSMA. Muss ich noch recherchieren.

Alles Gute!

MalteR

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Malte,

aus der Vorderpfalz direkt vom Hocker; ein spannender, wahrlich informativer Bericht. Ich wünsche Dir aufrichtig, dass die zu erwartenden Befunde am 7. Oktober so ausfallen, wie Du und ich es für Dich erhoffen.

*"Es ist falsch, wenn man sagt, der Erfolg verderbe den Menschen. Die meisten Menschen werden durch den Mißerfolg verdorben"*
(Karl Popper)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## MalteR

Lieber Harald,

danke für Deine guten Wünsche! Benötigen wir alle dringend.

Aber es ist so, dass ich am 07.10. meine zweite Behandlung mit Lu177 in Bad Berka erhalte.

Nun habe ich auch den Namen des Stationsarztes wiedergefunden: Harshad R. Kulkarni. Man braucht nur diesen Namen und Bad Berka einzugeben und dann bringt Google unzählige Hinweise, z.B. diesen  http://www.thno.org/v02p0437.htm

Alles Gute!

MalteR

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Malte,

*hier* auch eine Version in deutscher Sprache. Weiterhin alles Gute für Dich.

*"Nicht die alten Leute frage um Rat, sondern die, die gelitten haben"*
(ungarisches Sprichwort)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald.

----------


## MalteR

Lieber Harald,

danke, dass Du eine deutsche Version ins Netz stellst.
Das Problem ist aber folgendes:

- es werden die Vorgehensweisen bei NET-Tumoren (neuroendokrine Tumoren) beschrieben. Alles gut, nur
- bei der PSMA getracerten Therapie mit Lu177 geht es nicht um NET-Tumoren, sondern um u.a. Lymphknotenmetastasen bei kastrationsrefraktären PCa Patienten, die eben mittels des Prostataspezifischen Membrantigens (PSMA) erreicht werden können. Das ist eine neue Chance.
 Und darüber gibt es bisher nicht allzuviel Dokumentiertes. 
In Bad Berka haben gut 20 Patienten in einer Situation wie meiner, die Therapie einmal absolviert. Drei Patienten haben den zweiten Durchgang geschafft.
In ca. einem Monat möchte man seitens der Klinik Ergebnisse veröffentlichen. Ich bin sehr gespannt darauf.

Alles Gute!

MalteR

----------


## Hvielemi

> In ca. einem Monat möchte man seitens der Klinik Ergebnisse veröffentlichen. Ich bin sehr gespannt darauf.


Lieber Malte

Danke für deinen anschaulichen Bericht.
mit Lutetium scheint das ja angenehmer zu sein, als mit Iod, das eine Quarantäne erfordere.

Auch ich bin sehr gespannt auf die Veröffentlichung aus Bad Berka und vor allem auf Deine weiteren berichte.

Gegenwärtig hab ich begonnen mit Xtandi, aber die Frage, was danach komme bleibt natürlich bestehen.
Für GS 9 mit Lymphmetastasen scheint das Lutetium-PSMA geradezu ideal.

carpe diem!
Hvielemi/Konrad

----------


## uwes2403

> In Bad Berka haben gut 20 Patienten in einer Situation wie meiner, die Therapie einmal absolviert. Drei Patienten haben den zweiten Durchgang geschafft.
> MalteR


Hallo Malte,

sehr interessanter Erfahrungsbericht. 

Wie ist denn das mit den 3 Patienten zu verstehen, die den zweiten Drchgang "geschafft" haben ?
Die anderen waren noch nicht an der Reihe ?

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## MalteR

Lieber Hvielemi,

Deine Überlegung  "...mit Xtandi, aber die Frage, was danach komme bleibt natürlich bestehen" trifft genau in das Zentrum meiner Überlegungen, denn ich versuche alles, um mir diese Medikamente (auch Enzalutamid) aufzusparen. Ob das dann tatsächlich richtig war, wird die Zeit zeigen.

@ Uwe
"Geschafft haben" ist unglücklich formuliert. Sie haben den zweiten Zyklus erhalten. Die Infusion erfolgen immer im Abstand von zwei Monaten. Nach Aussage von Herrn Prof. Baum erfolgen nach dem zweiten Zyklus genaueste Kontrollen, um zu sehen, ob Lu177 tatsächlich etwas bewirkt hat (Remission, Wachstumsstillstand). Wenn ja, erhalten die Patienten einen dritten und vierten Zyklus.

Euch Beiden alles Gute!

MalteR

----------


## uwes2403

Jetzt habe ich es verstanden :-)

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Hallo,

nun habe ich auch noch eine Frage: In Bad Berka sind ja Diagnose und Therapie eng miteinander verbunden. Wenn ich nun in der Uni-Klinik Münster eine PSMA-PET-CT vornehmen lasse, erhalte ich ja "nur" die Diagnose. Könnte ich mit dieser Diagnose in Bad Berka so behandeln lassen, als wenn dort auch die Diagnose gestellt worden wäre? Oder wäre es besser, mich von Anfang an nach Bad Berka zu begeben.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Werner,

Du kannst das 68Ga-PSMA-PET/CT überall machen lassen, wo es angeboten wird. Meinen Befund samt Diskette von Frau Prof. Franzius, Bremen, habe ich samt den übrigen erforderlichen Unterlagen (wichtig: ein aktueller Creatininwert und akt. Blutbild)  an Prof. Baum geschickt. Irgendwann bekam ich seinen Rückruf und der Termin wurde festgelegt.

Alles Gute!

MalteR

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

am 02.09.14 habe ich meine Blutwerte und den PSA erhalten. Blutwerte minimalst verschlechtert, z. B. HB, Erothrozyten, Leukozyten. 
PSA von 23,35 (24.06.)  auf 8,23  gefallen.
Ich gehe davon aus, das die Lu177-Therapie wirkt.

MalteR

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Malte,

das nenne ich doch mal eine gute Nachricht. Hoffentlich gehts witer so. Am 07.10. hast Du ja die nächste Anwendung.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Werner,

mein Kenntnisstand bezüglich Lu177 hat sich erweitert. Bisher bin ich davon ausgegangen, das Lu177 insbesondere für Weichteilmetas, z. B. Lymphknotenmetas, geeignet ist und aktive Knochenmetas gleichzeitig von Nachteil seien. Nun habe ich die Aussage bekommen, das Lu177 auch dann bei Knochenmetas eingesetzt wird, wenn bei den Knochenmetas ein Uptake des PSMA stattfindet.

Problematisch wird die Geschichte dann, wenn sehr viele Knochenmetas (Schädigung des Knochenmarks) vorhanden sind, wobei ich "sehr viele" bisher nicht quantifizieren konnte. Allerdings fressen TZ ohne bekämpft zu werden, ebenfalls das Knochenmark.

Für mich wäre das eine neue Option, denn irgendwann werden meine Knochenmetas sicherlich wieder auf aktiv gehen.

MalteR

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

heute habe ich meine zweite Therapie Lu177 in Bad Berka und muss gerade die beiden QuarantäneTage absitzen.
Der zeitlich Ablauf war im großen und ganzen wie bei der ersten Therapie.
Der Bericht fällt heute in der Form etwas anders aus. Es ist letztlich eine Mail an meinen Sohn, der in Amsterdam lebt und arbeitet. Die privaten Dingen habe ich natürlich ausgeklammert.

Heute habe ich die zweite Therapie bekommen. Das Nervenste daran       ist, dass ich nach der Gabe gute fünf Stunden am Tropf hing. Aber       nun ist es überstanden und ich fühle mich sehr wohl, insbesondere       auch deshalb, weil ich weiß, wie gut die Therapie wirkt.
      Montag, Dienstag und Mittwoch Morgen hatte ich jede Menge an       Voruntersuchungen und alle mit einem gutem Ergebnis.
      Dienstag war mein Gespräch mit Herrn Prof.  Baum um 21:00 Uhr zu Ende. Der       Prof. strahlte und meinte, gleich Eingangs sagen zu müssen, dass       ihm noch soviel an unserem Gespräch gelegen habe, weil er selber       von dem Therapieerfolg so begeistert sei. Also, die dicken       schwarzen Lymphknoten metastasen von vor 3 Mon. waren nur noch       sehr spärlich vorhanden. Auch waren absolut keine aktiven       Knochenmetas feststellbar. Die sind wohl immer noch von der       Behandlung mit MRgFUS (MagnetResonanz gesteuerter Hoch       Fokussierter Ultraschall, mitbis zu 95° Hitze auf die       Knochenmetas) in Bottrop platt. Außerdem hatte ich noch ein       Lungen-CT und auch hier war nichts mehr festzustellen, d.h. ich       kann Hoffnung haben, dass ich mich weiter erhole.
Der Ultraschall des Abdomenbereiches hat gezeigt, dass auch die Metas der Nebenniere deutlich geschrumpft sind. Die Stauniere re hat sich aufgelöst.
      Meine schlechte Belastbarkeit kann allerdings auch von meinem       niedrigen HB (Hämaglobinwert) kommen. Er liegt knapp bei 11 und im       Plan wäre 13. Deshalb hatte der Prof mir beim letzten Mal       angeboten, mir beim nächsten Mal zwei Tüten       Erothrozythenkonzentrat als Infusion geben zu lassen. Die sind       schweineteuer, aber ich habe den Stationsarzt Dr. Kulkarni gleich bei der       Ankunft diskret daran erinnert und der hat sich die Genehmigung       vom Prof geholt. Die habe ich gestern erhalten (jetzt kann ich       vermutlich Bäume ausreissen), auch mit dem Hintergedanken, dass       ein höherer HB das Lu177 besser an den Krebszellen andocken läßt.       Nun muss ich noch den Donnerstag in Quarantäne (Mi + Do)       verbringen und dann darf ich am Freitag gegen Mittag nach Hause.

Ein weiteres tolles Ergebnis ist, dass meine dritte Behandlung von       Mitte 12/14 auf Mitte 02/15 verschoben wurde. Und auch im Februar       wird erst ein PSMA-Pet gemacht und dann entschieden ob eine       Therapie erforderlich ist. Ende Dez/14 muss ich in Bremen bei Frau       Prof Franzius eine PSMA-PET Kontrolle durchführen lassen. Aber der       Prof. in Bad Berka geht davon aus, dass die dritte Therapie noch       deutlich nach hinten geschoben werden kann.

      Sind das nicht tolle Nachrichten?! 

Es grüßt Euch 

MalteR

----------


## meni.li.

Lieber Malte.
das ist ja wie Sylvester....ein Kracher jagt den anderen. Ich freu mich einfach mit Dir......und Allen Anderen die Dir nahe und beistehn.

klausi

----------


## Hvielemi

> Meine schlechte Belastbarkeit kann allerdings auch von meinem       niedrigen HB (Hämaglobinwert) kommen. Er liegt knapp bei 11 und im       Plan wäre 13. Deshalb hatte der Prof mir beim letzten Mal       angeboten, mir beim nächsten Mal zwei Tüten       Erothrozythenkonzentrat als Infusion geben zu lassen
> ...
> Aber der       Prof. in Bad Berka geht davon aus, dass die dritte Therapie noch       deutlich nach hinten geschoben werden kann.
> 
>       Sind das nicht tolle Nachrichten?!


Doch ja, Malte, das sind gute Nachrichten.
Nur mit dem HB und der geringen Belastbarkeit hab ich Mühe.
Ist das eine Folge der ersten PSMA-Therapie, oder/und hat sich die zweite
schon innert zweier Tage bemerkbar gemacht?

In Heidelberg wurde ich auf die Gefahr einer Schädigung von Knochenmark
hingewiesen und in der Folge tiefe Blutwerte. Dies allerdings bei einer
PSMA-Therapie mit Iod131. Deshalb hab ich diesePSMA-Geschichte auf später, 
wenn nicht gar an das Ende der Therapie-Kaskade verschoben, 
anstelle der mindestens ebenso blutschädigenden späten Chemo.

Ich wünsch Dir, dass die sauteuren Infusionen helfen und sich die Blutwerte 
und dein Leistungsvermögen steigere und hernach stabilisiere.
Sonst gibt es ja EPO, nicht nur für Radrennfahrer.

 Carpe diem! 
  Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Malte,

mit dem linken Zeigefinger geschriebene Glückwünsche zu Deinem akuten Befinden. Weiter so!!

*"Der Langsamste, der sein Ziel nicht aus den Augen verliert, geht immer noch geschwinder als jener, der ohne Ziel herumirrt"*
(Gotthold Ephraim Lessing)

Herzliche Grüße aus der Vorderpfalz

----------


## MalteR

Lieber Harald,

die schlechten Werte für Eritrozyten und HB habe ich mir leider bereits durch meine Samarium153-Behandlungen (auch ein Beta-Strahler) am 11.08 + 17.11.10 eingefangen. Und so richtig habe ich mich davon nie wieder erholt. Sie waren zwar weiter runter als jetzt, aber nie wieder im Normbereich.
Noch viel schlimmer waren damals meine Trombozythen runter (auf 90.000), aber die liegen seit längerem wieder zwischen 213.000 und 230.000. Damit kann man auskommen. Aber heute ist die Sm153-Therapie veraltet.

Alle genannten Werte haben bisher nicht unter der Lutetium177-Therapie gelitten.

Und frage doch bitte einmal Deinen Arzt, ob er sich oder seinen Familienmitgliedern in einem Spätstadium eine Chemo angedeihen lassen würde?

Weißt Du das es einen Palliative Care gibt und s.g. SAPV-Teams (Spezialisierte Ambulante Palliativversorgung). Hiebei geht es zwar um die Sterbegleitung, aber welche Ärzte kennen sich damit aus. Seit 2009 ist Palliativmedizin ein  Pflicht- und Prüfungsfach für Medizinstudenten geworden. Wir können es uns selber ausrechnen, wann wir auf einen ausgebildeten Arzt. Bayern ist auf diesem Gebiet schon weit vorn. Auch mit den Palliativmedizinischen Konsiliardiensten.

Dir weiterhin alles Gute!

MalteR

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Malte,

auch ich möchte Dir gratulieren!




> Meine schlechte Belastbarkeit kann allerdings auch von meinem       niedrigen HB (Hämaglobinwert) kommen. Er liegt knapp bei 11 und im       Plan wäre 13.


Kannst du zur Verdeutlichung das gesamte Blutbild (Leukozyten etc.) posten ?

Winfried

----------


## MalteR

Lieber Konrad und lieber Harald,

leider habe ich Euch zu später Stunde, weshalb auch immer, namentlich verwechselt. Tut mir leid! Insofern ist auch der Beitrag zum Palliative Care deplaziert, aber für die Fortgeschrittenen nicht unwichtig.

@ Hallo Winfried,

leider kann ich Dir erst konkret Antworten, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin. Die Ordner stehen dort. Da ich gleich weiterfahre zum DGHO-Kongress nach Hamburg bis Dienstag, wird das erst etwas im Verlaufe der Woche.

@ Lieber Klausi, 

Danke für die lieben Worte!

Allen Herzliche Grüße und alles Gute!

MalteR

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... die schlechten Werte für Eritrozyten und HB habe ich mir leider bereits durch meine Samarium153-Behandlungen ... eingefangen. ...
> 
> Alle genannten Werte haben bisher nicht unter der Lutetium177-Therapie gelitten. ...
> 
> Und frage doch bitte einmal Deinen Arzt, ob er sich oder seinen Familienmitgliedern in einem Spätstadium eine Chemo angedeihen lassen würde?
> 
> Weißt Du das es einen Palliative Care gibt ...


Lieber Malte

Danke für die Erklärung der Herkunft der Blutwerte.
Der Unterschied zwischen der Samarium- und der Lutetium-Therapie ist ja
nicht Primär das Radioisotop, sondern dass das Lutetium an Den PSMA-
Liganden gebunden ist, während das Samarium sich damals recht wenig
spezifisch im Knochen verteilte (Das schreib ich nicht für dich, sondern
für die interessierte Leserschaft, Du weisst das ohnehin).

Dass deine Blutwerte unter der Lu177-PSMA-Therapie nicht gelitten 
haben, ist eine sehr gute Nachricht, denn dies war mein einziger 
Vorbehalt gegen diese äusserst elegante Form der Bestrahlung.

Aber warum bitte sollte ich meinen Arzt nach einer späten Chemo fragen?
Die Antwort ist doch bekannt, es wäre die gleiche, wie die meine:  nein.
Ich bin äusserst froh, dass für uns diese "Theranostics" entwickelt wird,
und ich bin zuversichtlich, dass diese schon bald in grösseren Studien
verfügbar sein wird. Nicht nur mit verschiedenen Radioisotopen, sondern
auch um Immuntherapeutika gezielt an PCa-Zellen anzudocken oder
um Zytostatika sehr gezielt und niedrigdosiert in hohen Konzentrationen 
im Tumor und nur dort anzureichern - Dann würde auch die Antwort 
des befragten Arztes anders ausfallen.
PSMA-Liganden haben das Potential, für PCa-Betroffene auch schon im
Frühstadium zum Standard zu werden:

"Spritze rein und gut ist"

Dass es Palliative Care gibt weiss ich schon, und das ist ein wichtiger
Teil der  Krebs-Medizin. Ebenso wichtig erscheint mir die Möglichkeit,
irgendwann mal 'Schluss damit' sagen zu können. Nie wollte ich in eine
Palliativ-Einrichtung eingeliefert werden, die EXIT den Zugang verwehrt.

Doch bis dahin ist noch ein weiter Weg für uns, mit Zweitlinien-
Hormontherapien, PSMA-gebundener Radiotherapie und anderem,
von dem man vor wenigen Jahren noch nicht mal zu träumen wagte.
'Strahlentherapeut' etwa schrieb mir noch vor drei Jahren, dass der
Eintritt  eines CRPC faktisch den Beginn der Chemotherapie bedeute.
Welche Veränderung seither!
Auch wenn Heilung immer noch kein Thema ist, uns stehen heute
mehrere Therapiewege offen, die unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnte,
wie deine und meine Wahl belegen.

Freuen wir uns an dem, was wir bekommen haben im Wissen, dass
da noch einiges mehr in der Pipeline ist.

dennoch mahnend:
Carpe diem!
   Hvielemi / konrad

----------


## WernerE

Glückwunsch Malte!

Die beide Tage Qarantäne wirst Du auf einer A....b... absitzen mit dem Hintergedanken, dass die Therapie gut anschlägt. Ich wünsch Dir jetzt nur noch, dass der HB-Wert klettert.

Alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Harald_1933

> Lieber Konrad und lieber Harald,
> 
>  leider habe ich Euch zu später Stunde, weshalb auch immer, namentlich verwechselt. Tut mir leid! Insofern ist auch der Beitrag zum Palliative Care deplaziert, aber für die Fortgeschrittenen nicht unwichtig.


Lieber Malte,

die eigentlich für Konrad bestimmten Zusatzinformationen haben auch mich interessiert, und über die guten Wünsche habe ich mich gefreut. Hab Dank dafür.

*"Liebenswerte Fehler sind mir lieber als unausstehliche Tugenden"*
(Hildegard Knef)

Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Zu palliative Care noch *dies.*

*"Wenn es so weit ist, ist es so weit"*
(Hans Ulrich Wehler)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> Um die unscharfe Trennlinie zwischen Missbrauch und dem Wunsch nach einem sanften Tod klarer zu ziehen, schlagen Radbruch und Zenz ein Mehraugenprinzip vor. Nicht ein Arzt allein dürfe über die Behandlung am Lebensende entscheiden. Zenz rät zu einem Team aus einem Seelsorger, Psychologen und Neurologen sowie einem Palliativmediziner.


Ein Pfaffe soll über Tod und Leben mitbestimmen dürfen?
Deutschland ist doch kein Kalifat und auch kein Gottesstaat,
wie es Zwingli einst für Zürich erzwungen hatte, sondern 
eine liberal verfasste Republik.
 Zwar hätte ein Seelsorger sehr wohl Platz, aber nur auf
ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Patienten, indem er einen solchen 
als seine Vertrauensperson benennt. Das könnte aber mit
gleichem Recht ein Staubsaugervertreter sein:
Auch der versteht sich auf's Reden.

Gruss aus'm Palmenschatten am Strand von Alfaz del Pi
Hvielemi

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Malte,

auch von mir Glückwunsch. Da ich selbst sehr an der Lu-177-Therapie interessiert bin, was macht Dein PSA inzwischen? Hat sich der niedrige Wert, der bei ca. 8 lag, gehalten?

Herzliche Grüße,
Andreas

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Andreas,

mein PSA ist um 2 Punkte auf 10, ?? angestiegen. War vorher aber von 23 auf 8 gefallen.

Noch etwas zur Therapieverträglichkeit: Mich hat gestern schwerer Schüttelfrost und Erbrechen erwischt und mich für einen Tag aus dem Verkehr gezogen. Heute geht es schon wieder. Hatte ich beim ersten Durchgang nicht. Und das, obwohl die Dosis von 5700 MBq auf 4900 MBq gesenkt worden ist. Aber diese Nebenwirkungen scheinen normal zu sein. Normalerweise bekommt man diese Nebenwirkungen bereits im Krankenhaus.

MalteR

----------


## hartmuth

> Mich hat gestern schwerer Schüttelfrost und Erbrechen erwischt und mich für einen Tag aus dem Verkehr gezogen. Heute geht es schon wieder. Hatte ich beim ersten Durchgang nicht.


Uiii..., Malte, alles kein Honigschlecken... Wünsche dir jedenfalls dass du's verkraftest und vor allem dass es ordentlich wirkt!

----------


## Hvielemi

> mein PSA ist um 2 Punkte auf 10, ?? angestiegen. 
> War vorher aber von 23 auf 8 gefallen.


Der Wiederanstieg scheint mir normal, denn die von der Therapie (noch) nicht 
angegriffenen Zellen wachsen ja weiter. Dewegen auch die wiederholte Therapie, 
um mehr als nur grad eine Drittelung des PSA zu erreichen. 
Das wäre ja schon nach eineinhalb Verdoppelungszyklen wieder weg.

Wenn zwischen jeder Therapie schlussendlich je mehr als eine Halbierung
zustandekommt, ist das doch einiges nach 6 Kursen, aber mehr wäre
schon besser, und ich hätte auch mehr erwartet, nachdem mir Zechmann
in Heidelberg erklärt hatte, dort erreiche man mit Iod133 "spektakuläre
Erfolge", jeweils in einem Durchgang. Da erscheinen dann die dort
erforderlichen sieben Quarantänetage wieder in einem anderen Licht.
Zahlen aus Heidelberg habe ich aber nie gesehen.




> Heute geht es schon wieder.


Na, das ist doch ein geringer 'Preis' für eine erste Drittelung des PSA.
Wie steht so schön auf den "Picknick"-Tüten von Vueling-Airlines:

"Keep calm & breathe"

 Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## MalteR

> Na, das ist doch ein geringer 'Preis' für eine erste Drittelung des PSA.
> Wie steht so schön auf den "Picknick"-Tüten von Vueling-Airlines:
> 
> "Keep calm & breathe"
> 
>  Hvielemi / Konrad


Lieber Konrad,

das ist schön, Du bringst mich zum Lachen!

Alles Gute!

MalteR

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Malte, 

ich wünsch Dir, daß es nach der neuerlichen Behandlung weiter bergab geht mit Deinem PSA. Vielen Dank, daß Du uns alle an den Ergebnissen Deiner mutigen Therapie teilhaben läßt. 

Alles Gute,
Andreas

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Malte,




> @ Hallo Winfried,
> leider kann ich Dir erst konkret Antworten, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin. Die Ordner stehen dort. Da ich gleich weiterfahre zum DGHO-Kongress nach Hamburg bis Dienstag, wird das erst etwas im Verlaufe der Woche.


Hast du schon Zugang zum Ergebnis des Labors (weißes Blutbild), hier die Leukozyten ?

Schüttelfrost mit Fieber?

Gute Besserung!

Winfried

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Winfried,

heute ging es mir bis zum Mittag besser. Aber seitdem kann ich nur noch mit Gehhilfen gehen, da mein Immunsystem sehr, sehr rege geworden ist. Die Lymphe im Schrittbreich sind derart belastet, das ich nur noch mit Gehhilfen vorwärtskomme. Aber dass wird morgen sicherlich zurückgegangen sein. Ähnlich starke Schmerzen hatte ich auch nach der MRgFUS Behandlung im März 2014.
Nun zu den Leukozyten:

5,6    05.10.14  Bad Berka
5,0    08.10.      "        , Endwert
4,7    29.09.      Bremen
4,6    16.09.          "
5,8    26.08.          "
erste Therapie 29.07.
5,9    14.07.      Bremen
6,3    24.06.           "
6,1    26.05.           "  
6,0    22.04.           "
7,6    27.03.      Bottrop
7,4    03.03.      Bremen
7,8    13.02.           "
6,6    10.02.           "
5,3    13.01.           "
5,6    02.12.13        "
4,9    16.09.13       "
4,9    07.05.13       "
9,3    19.03.13    Krankenhaus Augusta Bottrop
6,0    20.03.13             "
5,8    21.03.13             "

Ich hoffe, dass es Dir mehr sagt als mir. Ich bin schon zufrieden, dass sie im Referenzbereich liegen.

Herzliche Grüße und alles Gute!

MalteR

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Malte,




> Hallo Winfried,
> 
> heute ging es mir bis zum Mittag besser. Aber seitdem kann ich nur noch mit Gehhilfen gehen, ... Ähnlich starke Schmerzen hatte ich auch nach der MRgFUS Behandlung im März 2014.
> Nun zu den Leukozyten:
> 
> 5,6 05.10.14 Bad Berka
> 5,0 08.10. " , Endwert
> 
> Ich hoffe, dass es Dir mehr sagt als mir. Ich bin schon zufrieden, dass sie im Referenzbereich liegen
> ...


So ist es, die Leukozyten sind in der erforderlichen Zahl vorhanden. Damit ist meine Überlegung vom Tisch. 

Herzliche Grüße

Winfried

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

ein kleiner Zwischenbericht:

Dieses Mal haben mich die Nebenwirkungen der Therapie ziemlich aus der Bahn geworfen. Allerdings erst als ich wieder zu Hause war. Von dem Schüttelfrost und dem Erbrechen hatte ich schon berichtet. Aber seit dem 13.10. hat mein Immunsystem derart massiv reagiert, dass ich bis mich bis vorgestern (02.11.) nur mit Gehilfen fortbewegen konnte, wegen der unerträglichen Schmerzen in beiden Leisten. Schmerzmittel (zuerst Ibuprofen, dann Novalgin, dann Tramadol) haben nicht gewirkt. Vielleicht war die Dosis zu gering, aber ich hatte schon mehr als im Beipackzettel benannt. Erst Oxocodon zeigte Wirkung, die Schmerzen waren nicht weg, aber "übertüncht" und somit erträglich.
Nun gehe ich immer einige Meter - ohne Schmerzmittel und ohne Gehhilfen - aber mit erträglichen Schmerzen. Ich denke, es wird noch einige Zeit dauern bis wieder Normalität eingekehrt sein wird.
Die Lehre für mich daraus ist, dass ich beim nächsten Mal Bad Berka nicht verlasse, ohne eine Schmerzberatung erhalten zu haben und mit den entsprechenden Medikamenten versorgt zu sein.

Aber ich weiß ja wofür ich das alles mache!

MalteR

P.S. Die Blutwerte werden erst am 10.11. genommen.

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Malte,

nach unserem Telefonat ist mir noch einiges zur möglichen Verursachung eingefallen.
Nicht unrelevant sind die von mir immer wieder vorgetragenen, möglichen  Problemfelder von sogenanntem Restmüll.
Vor allen Dingen dann, wenn einge Lymphknoten entfernt wurden.

Restmüll=abgestorbenes Gewebe/Zellen 

Hier ein sehr guter Link mit sehr viel Hintergrundinformationen.

http://www.krebsinformationsdienst.d...umorfolgen.php

Grüsse aus der sonnigen Türkei
Hans-J.

----------


## Fuchs55

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

ich habe den Schritt auch gewagt und habe am 10.09.2014 in Bad Berka die erste Infusion mit Lu-177 erhalten.
Im Gegensatz zu Malte habe ich nach Entlassung 3-4 Tage mit absoluter Schlappheit und Schwindelanfällen zu kämpfen gehabt. Danach und bis jetzt fühle ich mich aber wohl. Am Sonntag, 16.11.2014 werde ich zur 2. Infusion anreisen.
Meine Werte:
10.10.14: alle Werte im grünen Bereich; PSA nicht gefallen, sondern leicht erhöht (von 49,58 vor Infusion auf 
               49,76 ng/ml).
05.11.14: Hämoglobin leicht gefallen, aber alle Werte im Referenzbereich; Psa-Abfall auf 30,21 ng/ml.

Hoffen wir mal, dass es so weiter geht.

Herzliche Grüße

Wolfgang

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Wolfgang,

wie schon Malte wünsche ich auch Dir viel Erfolg. Bei Deinen rasanten PSA-Anstiegen musst Du die Möglichkeiten nutzen, die es gibt. Nun haben wir auch einen Behandlungsvergleich zu Malte.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

> Bei Deinen rasanten PSA-Anstiegen musst Du die Möglichkeiten nutzen, die es gibt. 
> Nun haben wir auch einen Behandlungsvergleich zu Malte.


@Werner
Man muss diese durchaus unerfreulichen Nebenwirkungen vielleicht auch
ins Verhältnis setzen zu jenen einer Chemotherapie, die sich in gegebener
Situation als Alternative anbieten würde.

@Wolfgang
Auch ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg mit "Theranostics". Ich verfolge das
mit grossem Interesse, auch zwecks späterer eigener Anwendung.
Danke für weitere Berichte, in denen Du hoffentlich nicht von steigenden 
NW berichten musst, wie Malte nach seinem zweiten Durchgang.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Fuchs55,

danke, dass Du auch Deine Werte und Eindrücke veröffentlichst. Ist einfach eine moralische Unterstützung!

@ Hans-J.
Danke für Deine Infos.

@ Mitbetroffene

Nun liegen meine Blutwerte vor.


                                           ....................29.09.                  .........10.11.
Testosteron .      kl. 0,1.........                  kl. 0,1
 PSA..................                                      9,88..........                   13,14
Leukozyten.......                  4,7..............                          6,9
Erythrozyten.....              3,38............                       3,27
HB..................                                       11,0...........                      10,4
Thrombozyten...       246...........                        295
Kreatinin...........                       1,30...........                       1,09
Harnstoff.........                   44,0...........                        31,2

Bei der starken Reaktion meines Immunsystems kann ich mit dem PSA-Anstieg leben. Allerdings hoffe ich, dass der Abfall bei den Erythrozyten bald mal zum Stillstand kommt. Ansonsten komme ich immer noch nicht ohne Tramaldon aus (2xtgl. 20 Tr.) Aber jetzt versuche ich es auszuschleichen.  

MalteR

----------


## Fuchs55

Hallo Malte, Konrad, Werner,

vielen Dank für eure guten Wünsche.
Wenn ich von den starken Nebenwirkungen bei Malte höre, geht mir schon ein bisschen der Stift, wenn ich an kommenden Sonntag denke. Aber es muss ja nicht bei jedem so gravierend sein.
Hier jetzt einmal meine Werte als Liste:

29.09.                  .........10.11.

 PSA..................                                      9,88..........                   13,14
Leukozyten.......                  4,7..............                          6,9
Erythrozyten.....              3,38............                       3,27
HB..................                                       11,0...........                      10,4
Thrombozyten...       246...........                        295
Kreatinin...........                       1,30...........                       1,09

----------


## Fuchs55

Das war wohl ein Schuss in den Ofen; einfachheitshalber habe ich die Werte von Malte kopiert und wollte sie verändern.
Aus irgeneinem Grunde ist das nicht gelungen, aber die Antwort abgeschickt worden.
Also jetzt meine Werte:

                                              10.10.14          05.11.14

Kreatinin(0.67-1.17mg/dl)            1.23                  1.11 
Erythrozyten(4.5-5.9 T/l)              4.81                  4.58 
Leukozyten(3.5-9.8 G/l)                7.4                    7.5 
Thrombozyten(140-360 G/l)       257                   252
Hämoglobin(13.5-17.5 g/dl)         14.5                  14.2
GOT(<50 U/l)                             23                     25
GPT(<50 U/l)                              17                     18
GGT(<60 U/l)                              20                     21 
PSA                                            49.76                 30.21        

So, ich hoffe, jetzt funktioniert's.

Beste Grüße

Wolfgang

----------


## Fuchs55

Liebe Mitbetroffene,

am Mo, 17.11.2014 habe ich in Bad Berka die 2. Infusion mit Lu-177 erhalten. Die nächsten drei Tage wieder total müde und schlapp. Konnte man während der "Isolationshaft aber gut verschlafen. Sonst jedoch keine gespürten Nebenwirkungen.
Hämoglobin und Erythrozyten sind zwar knapp unter den Referenzbereich abgesackt, die Ärztin meinte aber, das sei noch nicht gravierend.
Positiv ist der weitere PSA-Abfall.
Untenstehend meine aktualisierten Werte:


*Referenzwert*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*



10.10.2014
05.11.2014
16.11.2014

*Kreatinin*
0.67-1.17 mg/dl
1.23
1.11
*1.02*

*        *
62-106 µmol/l
 
 
90

*Harnsäure*
<420 µmol/l
 
 
377

*Erythrozyten*
4.5-5.9 T/l
4.81
4.58
4.40

*Leukozyten*
3.5-9.8 G/l
7.4
7.5
5.9

*Thrombozyten*
140-360 G/l
257
252
262

*Hämoglobin*
13.5-17.5 g/dl
14.5
14.2
*13.2*

*        *
8.6-12.1 mmol/l
 
 
8.2

*GOT*
<50 U/l
23
25
*17*

*   *
<0.85 µmol/s/l
 
 
0.28

*GPT*
<50 U/l
17
18
*12*

*    * 
<0.83 µmol/s/l
 
 
0.20

*GGT*
<60 U/l
20
21
*17*

*  *
0.17-1.19 µmol/s/l
 
 
0.29

*PSA*

49.76
30.21
24.31



Kreatinin:        mg/dl x 88,4 = µmol/l
Hämoglobin:  g/dl x0,6206 = mmol/l
GOT:             U/l x 0,016667 = µmol/s/l
GPT:              U/l x 0,016667 = µmol/s/l
GGT:             U/l x 0,016667 = µmol/s/l

Herzliche Grüße und einen besinnlichen 1. Advent

Wolfgang

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Wolfgang,

PSA-Wert halbiert. Das ist doch schon was. Wobei ich das nicht so recht beurteilen kann. Was sagen denn die Ärzte in Bad Berka? Bist Du damit im Plan?

Viele Grüße und alles Gute

WernerE

----------


## Fuchs55

Hallo Werner,

die Ärztin sagte mir nur, dass längst nicht alle Patienten solch einen PSA-Abfall erreichen würden.

Beste Grüße

Wolfgang

----------


## Hvielemi

> PSA-Wert halbiert. Das ist doch schon was. ...
> Was sagen denn die Ärzte in Bad Berka? Bist Du damit im  Plan?





> die Ärztin sagte mir nur, dass längst nicht alle Patienten solch einen PSA-Abfall erreichen würden.


Hallo Werner und Wolfgang

Ich möchte ja nicht die Freude trüben am Anfangserfolg der Halbierung des PSA.
Doch wenn der Rest weiterwächst, ist man damit bereitsnach einem 
Verdoppelungszyklus wieder am Ausgangspunkt.

Bei einer Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) von 6 Monaten ist immerhin ein halbes Jahr 
gewonnen, ist die VZ im für CRPC typischen Rahmen von wenigen Wochen oder
Monaten, ist der Zeitgewinn entsprechend geringer.
Da müssten schon Reduktionen des PSA um Grössenordnungen her, um
angesichts der etwa von Malte beschriebenen Nebenwirkungen wirklich 
von einem durchschlagenden Erfolg zu sprechen.

Nun wünsche ich, dass es bei jeder Wiederholung der Therapie mindestens
eine Halbierung des PSA ergebe, vielleicht auch jeweils eine Plafonierung
des PSA oder eine deutliche Verlängerung der VZ.
Dann käme schlussendlich doch noch allerhand zusammen.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Konrad,

danke für die Erläuterung. Aber ich blicke da immer noch nicht durch. Wahrscheinlich, weil mir die Wirkungsweise nicht bekannt ist. Heißt Reduzierung um 50%, dass es dabei bleibt und kein weiterer Abfall zu erwarten ist und stattdessen gibt es bald wieder den Anstieg. Oder heißt das, dass ein weiterer Abfall über einen längeren Zeitraum ähnlich wie bei der RT durch die absterbenden bösartigen Zellen zu erwarten ist?

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

> Heißt Reduzierung um 50%, dass es dabei bleibt und kein weiterer Abfall zu erwarten ist und stattdessen gibt es bald wieder den Anstieg. Oder heißt das, dass ein weiterer Abfall über einen längeren Zeitraum ähnlich wie bei der RT durch die absterbenden bösartigen Zellen zu erwarten ist?


Das, lieber Werner weiss ich auch nicht, aber es IST eine RT. 
Ich habe daher meine Enttäuschung über die berichtete Halbierung des PSA 
mit diesen Worten relativiert:

"Nun wünsche ich, dass es bei jeder Wiederholung der Therapie mindestens
eine Halbierung des PSA ergebe, vielleicht auch jeweils eine Plafonierung
des PSA oder eine deutliche Verlängerung der VZ.
Dann käme schlussendlich doch noch allerhand zusammen."

Dem Bericht von Malte entnehme ich, dass er bei der ersten PSMA-Lu177-
Anwendung einen PSA-Abfall auf etwa einen Drittel erreichte, und dass
seither der Anstieg mit einer VZ von einem Vierteljahr langsamer
verlaufe, als in den Anstiegsperioden zuvor mit typischerweise um 50 Tagen.
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id...ge=report&DESC

Es könnte durchaus sein, dass die Therapie bei Malte die aktiven Lymphknoten
in weit grösserem Masse angegriffen hatte, die weniger bis gar nicht aktiven
Knochenmetastasen aber wenig bis garnicht, da er beim PSMA-PET in letzteren 
keinen Uptake hatte. Die Knochenläsionen könnte er diesenfalls mit Alpharadin 
zusätzlich angreifen.

In diesem Thread geht es ja gerade darum, Erfahrungen zusammenzutragen, 
um die noch tief im Versuchsbereich liegende PSMA-Radiorezeptorligendentherapie/
"Theranostics" besser einordnen und bewerten zu können.

Eines scheint sich bereits jetzt abzuzeichnen:
Einer Chemo zum gleichen Zeitpunkt scheint diese Therapie überlegen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Fuchs55

Hallo Konrad, hallo Werner,

eines vorweg: diese Therapie dient hauptsächlich der Tumormassenreduzierung!
Lt. Prof. Baum hat es nur einige wenige Komplett-Remissionen gegeben, und das auch nur bei der Behandlung von neuroendokrinen Tumoren. Zur Behandlung von Prostatakrebs können noch keine Aussagen gemacht werden, weil die Datenlage das noch nicht hergibt.
Außerdem wird ein evtl. PSA-Abfall sicher nicht linear voranschreiten, da die relativ kurze Halbwertzeit von LU-177 berücksichtigt werden muß; also kontinuielich verringerte Strahlung. Darum muss dieses Verfahren ja auch mehrfach angewendet werden.
Bei mir soll vor der 3. Gabe im Januar ein Restaging gemacht werden, also ein erneutes PSMA-PET/CT. Diese Ergebnisse sollen mit dem PSMA-PET/CT vor Beginn der Behandlung verglichen werden.

Alles Gute für Euch

Wolfgang

----------


## WernerE

Ich werde das mit Spannung beobachten (natürlich auch im eigenen Interesse), Wolfgang und drücke Dir ganz fest die Daumen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Jörg (O)

Liebe Mitstreiter,

hier nun mein Bericht zu meiner PSMA-Therapie, die ich Ende Juli in Heidelberg begonnen habe.
Leider hatte unser Urologe wegen der Bruchgefahr im Oberschenkel Recht. Er brach am 4.6.2014 und wurde
am 6.8.2014 operiert. Künstliches Hüftgelenk mit langem Eisenstab. Ab November kann ich ohne Gehilfen gehen.

Mein PSA stieg war vor Beginn der Behandlung auf 490 angestiegen. vor der 2. Behandlung war er auf 330 gesunken,
vor der 3. sogar auf 170. Die Therapie schlägt also gut an.

Ich werde mit Luthetium 177, einem Betastrahler, behandelt.

Nun zum Ablauf: Stationärer Aufenthalt ab 10 Uhr, Blutentnahme, dann Infusion des Mittels, bis 12Uhr erledigt.
Die Speicheldrüsen werden 6 Stunden gekühlt, 2 Infusionen, weil die Strahlung über die Nieren ausgeschieden wird.
Viel trinken.
1/2 Stunde nach der Infusion wird die Strahlung gemessen, ob sie sich auch in den Knochenmetastasen angereichert hat.
Das war bei mir jedes mal der Fall.
Aufenthalt in der Klinik 2 Tage: Dienstag rein, Donnerstag raus.
Nebenwirkungen spüre ich keine, meine Speicheldrüsen sind intakt. 
Einziger Wermutstropfen: meine Leukozyten sind vor der 3. Behandlung unter den Normbereich gesunken. 
Da muss ich aufpassen.
Ich hoffe, dass mein PSA weiter sinken wird und werde zu gegebener Zeit weiter berichten.
Gruß Jörg (O)

----------


## WernerE

Alles Gute Jörg,

ich werde mit Interesse lesen, wie es weitergeht und drücke Dir die Daumen.

Gruß

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

Heisst das, Prof. Haberkorn sein von Iod auf Lutetium umgestiegen, 
oder wird patientenspezifisch erwogen, welches Isotop jeweils das Richtige sei?

Ich wünsche Dir, lieber Jörg, eine weiterhin kräftige und vor allem dauerhafte PSA-Senkung.

 Carpe diem!
 Konrad

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

nach der Behandlung am 06.10.14 hatte ich am 11.12.14 ein Kontroll mr/PET mit 68 Ga-PSMA bei Frau Prof.  Franzius. Vom Prinzip alle Lymphmetas regredient. Einige Herde sind ganz verschwunden. Jedenfalls nichts  Neues. Keine meiner Knochenmetas zeigt ein Uptake.
Das mit den Schmerzen war eine Sache für sich. Bis vor 5 Tagen habe ich  noch Tramaldon genommen. Auch jetzt habe ich noch  Bewegungseinschränkungen und kann mein linkes Bein nicht anheben. Nachts  beim Drehen im Bett muss ich sehr vorsichtig sein, da sonst ziemliche  Schmerzattacken im Schrittbereich.
Meine Erythrozyten sind auf 2,85 T/L (Referenz 4,1-5,4) runter. Ebenso mein Hämoglobin auf 9,3 g/dL (Referenz 12,7-16,3). PSA ist auf 11,69 gefallen (13,14)

Alles Gute!

MalteR

----------


## Fuchs55

Hallo Malte,

schön, dass es Dir wieder etwas besser geht und dass das PET so positiv war.
Morgen muss ich auch wieder zur Blutabnahme; danach kann ich dann berichten.

Ich wünsche Dir -natürlich auch allen anderen- ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und einen Guten Rutsch in's Neue Jahr.

Gruß

Wolfgang

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Wolfgang, 

danke für die guten Wünsche. Mir ist im Moment noch gar nicht nach Weihnachten, da ich gerade aus Asien zurück gekehrt bin.

Aber auch ich wünsche Dir und allen Mitbetroffenen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr!!!

Alles Gute!

Malte

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

folgendes möchte ich noch nachtragen:

Beim letzten Kontroll-PSMA-PET hat mir Frau Prof. Franzius gesagt, dass es wichtig sei, nach Infundierung des 68Ga-PSMA möglichst schnell (nach einer Viertelstunde) die Aufnahmen zu machen; im Gegensatz zu z.B. Cholin11-PETs, wo die Aufnahmen immer besser würden, je später sie gemacht würden.

Sollte man vielleicht beachten, denn ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich beim ersten PSMA-PET (06/14) auch fast eine Stunde warten musste (learning by doing).

Alles Gute!

Malte

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Malte,*
die Aussage von Prof. Franzius wundert mich nun doch etwas. Ich musste, wie du schon erwähnt hast, auch etwa eine Stunde von der Injektion bis zum PET/MRI Scan warten. Da die Ergebnisse im Beckenbereich unübersichtlich erschienen durfte ich dann nach einer weiteren Stunde nochmal einfahren. Somit habe ich also zwei PET-Scans, im Abstand von etwa einer Stunde, bekommen. Die befundete kleine Knochenmetastase im Scham- Sitzbeinbereich war bei der "Spätaufnahme" deutlich besser erkennbar. Da besteht offensichtlich Aufklärungsbedarf.

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Andi,

als Frau Prof. Franzius mir das erzählte (und ich ging tatsächlich nach einer Viertelstunde in die Röhre) habe ich sofort auf Deine Wartezeit hingewiesen. Aber ich konnte ihr dazu kein Statement entlocken. Ist schon etwas irritierend.
Vielleicht kannst Du ja mit ihr sprechen und das aufklären. Sie ist sehr zuvorkommend!

Alles Gute!

Malte

----------


## WernerE

Hallo zusammen,

das würde mich auch interessieren, da ich am 09.01.15 Termin habe.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo @all,

mehrere Gespräche mit Aachen und Bonn lassen erkennen, dass Xofigo mehr in den Hintergrund tritt und PSMA/Lutetium offenbar sich durchsetzt.
Sei sei, ob Xofigo durch Ausflockungen zeitweise nicht eingesetzt werden konnte, oder aus anderen Gründen.

Fest steht, dass neben Münster, Aachen auch jetzt Bonn auf PSMA/Lutetium einschwenkt.
Die auch hier im Forum immer wieder vorgetragenen Restriktionen, Xofigo nur bei Knochenmetastasen und Lutetium bei Lymph/Weichteilbefall sind nicht haltbar.

Lutetium greift - sofern Ga 68 andockt - *alle* Prostatakarzinomzellen an, das gilt für Lymphknoten, Knochenmarkstumorzellen, Metastasen zu.
Auch ein niedriger PSA Wert unter 1 ist kein Ausschlusskriterium. Wichtig ist ausschliesslich, das Andocken von Gallium 68.




> Bei der PSMA-PET-Methode wird ausgenutzt, dass sich eine schwach radioaktive Testsubstanz speziell an das Eiweiß PSMA bindet,


Die lange Halbwertzeit von Lutetium gegenüber Xofigo eher ein Vorteil bei sich langsam teilenden TZ. Die kurze - explosionsartige - Wirkung des Alphastrahlers hat Vor- und Nachteile.

Kosten bei Lutetium gegenüber Xofigo?  Mehr als die Hälfte preiswerter.

Gruss
Hans-J

----------


## Hvielemi

> Lutetium greift - sofern Ga 68 andockt - *alle* Prostatakarzinomzellen an, das gilt für Lymphknoten, Knochenmarkstumorzellen, Metastasen zu.
> Auch ein niedriger PSA Wert unter 1 ist kein Ausschlusskriterium. Wichtig ist ausschliesslich, das Andocken von Gallium 68.


Andocken tut der PSMA-Ligand überall dort, wo PSMA exprimiert wird, also vorrangig an PCa-Zellen,
egal, ob in Lymph- Organ- oder Knochenmetastasen. Eine nahezu perfekte Zellfähre, deren Ladekapazität
im PET, beladen mit Ga68, gemessen wird. In der Therapie dann wird sie beladen mit einem Betastrahler
wie Lutetium177, Iod131, Yttrium90, oder, was immer noch nicht ausprobiert worden ist, mit einem sehr viel
zielgenaueren Alphastrahler wie Radium, Terbium, deren Nebenwirkungsprofil sehr viel niedriger sein sollte. 
Auch Chemotherapeutika kann der PSMA-Ligand gezielt in den Tumor bringen, ohne den Rest des Körpers 
vollkommen nutzlos mit gigantischen Mengen dieser Gifte zu belasten.

Wie auch immer:
Ich wünsche unseren PSMA-Vorreitern viel Erfolg bei der Tumorkontrolle und eine möglichst
vollständige und rasche Erholung von den doch nicht ganz leichten Nebenwirkungen.
Bitte berichtet weiter!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hans-J.

> oder, was immer noch nicht ausprobiert worden ist, mit einem sehr viel
> zielgenaueren Alphastrahler wie Radium, Terbium, deren Nebenwirkungsprofil sehr viel niedriger sein sollte.


Du hast es verstanden Konrad und das weitere Potential auch.
Nun bleibt zu hoffen, dass die weitere Erforschung zur selektiven Tumortherapie sich flott weiterentwickelt. ( Terbium = seltene Erden )
Die ersten Schritte sind getan. 
Der immense Vorteil durch Selektion, Trojanerfunktion nur gezielt die Tumorzellen abzutöten, hat einfach zu lange gedauert.

Zu viele Mitbetroffene können diese Entwicklung nicht mehr erleben. Was mich persönlich recht traurig stimmt. Und immer noch wird munter drauf los mit Chemotherapie der ganze Körper in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.

Wie wird hier in einige Jahren argumentiert werden?

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Du hast es verstanden Konrad und das weitere Potential auch.
> Nun bleibt zu hoffen, dass die weitere Erforschung zur selektiven Tumortherapie sich flott weiterentwickelt. ( Terbium = seltene Erden )
> Die ersten Schritte sind getan.


Dazu, was ich vor zweieinhalb Jahren geschrieben hab:




> 18.05.2012
> 
> NEIN, nicht mit mir, da liegt mehr drin!
> 
> ... ich gedenke nicht, diese ungünstigen Zahlen einfach so hinzunehmen, und meine Zeit
>  mit Standard-Therapien zu verplämpern und vielleicht etwas zu verlängern 
> um den Preis verringerter Lebensqualtität.
> 
> Ich möchte mit 'PSMA' mehr als das zu erreichen:
> ...


Ich war inzwischen zwar zum PSMA-PET in Heidelberg [4], doch hab ich die schon zuvor begonnene AHT
fortgesetzt und gedenke, diese auszureizen. Immerhin kommt die PSMA-Sache seit damals in's Rollen.
Das ist gut so!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin moin,

habe auch mal ein wenig recherchiert und für noch nicht ausreichend informierte Forumsbenutzer und Mitleser die nachfolgenden Links ausgewählt:

http://www.nuklearmedizin-spitalerho...12.03.2014.pdf

http://www.nuklearmedizin-spitalerho...tatakrebs.html

http://www.mriu.de/newsletter/Newsle...gie_2014_1.pdf

http://www.nuklearmedizin-bremen.de/...ostata_ca.html

*"Ham's zu euch früher auch immer g'sagt: Iss schön auf, damit morgen die Sonne scheint" ? Und was hamma jetzt davon? Klimawandel und lauter Übergewichtige"* 
(Zwoastoa) 

Gruß Harald

----------


## MalteR

Lieber Harald,

mit den ersten beiden Links fing alles richtig an. Auf diese Nuklearmedizinische Praxis hatte Herr Schulenburg in seinem Thread "Theranostics" hingewiesen. In dem ersten Artikel wird allerdings davon geschrieben, dass die Krankenkassen die Kosten nicht übernehmen. Das ist längst überholt. Man muss nur ein wenig suchen, um die richtige Praxis zu finden oder sich bei Unikliniken erkundigen. Gerade Unikliniken lösen die Kostenfrage meistens über eine Tageseinweisung.

Die Untersuchung mit PSMA gewinnt zunehmend an Fahrt in Deutschland. Will sagen, immer mehr Praxen und Kliniken nehmen diese Untersuchungsmethode in ihr Leistungsspektrum auf.

Genauso ist ist das mit den Behandlungsmöglichkeiten. In einem der obigen Beiträgen wurden neue Behandlungsorte mit PSMA-Lu177 genannt. Dabei fehlt noch Kiel. Man sieht also, Tendenz steigend und meines Erachtens werden weitere Behandlungszentren hinzu kommen, sodass wir langsam und sicher flächendeckend versorgt sein werden.

Dir alles Gute!

Malte

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

am 11.12.14 hat mich ein Mitbetroffener über ein Gespräch mit Herrn Prof. Heidenreich informiert. Ich habe ihn gebeten, diese Informationen selber ins Netz zu stellen. Ist leider bis jetzt nicht passiert.
Die Information: Prof. Heidenreich hat, nachdem der Betroffene seinen Wunsch nach einer PSMA/Lu177 Behandlung geäußert hatte, dem Betroffenen gesagt, dass er ihm erst eine Behandlung mit Provenge empfiehlt und erst dann die Behandlung mit PSMA/Lu177. Begründung: Die Immuntherapie würde nicht mehr wirken, wenn zuerst PSMA/Lu177 gegeben würde.

Diesen Sachverhalt habe ich versucht bei Herrn Prof. Baum zu hinterfragen, als ich meine neuesten Werte samt Diskette des PSMA/PETs an ihn geschickt hatte. Habe leider bis heute keine Antwort erhalten und werde das bei meinem nächsten Aufenthalt in Bad Berka ab 15.02.15 thematisieren.

Glauben kann ich das nicht, denn es werden ja völlig verschiedene Behandlungswege beschritten. Zum einen das Nutzen der PSMA-Rezeptoren und zum anderen die Mobilisierung der Dendritischen Zellen, die mit speziellen Antigenen geprimt werden und andere Rezeptoren nutzen.

Vielleicht hat ja sonst jemand schon ähnliche Informationen erhalten?

Alles Gute!

Malte

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Die Information: Prof. Heidenreich hat, nachdem der Betroffene seinen Wunsch nach einer PSMA/Lu177 Behandlung geäußert hatte, dem Betroffenen gesagt, dass er ihm erst eine Behandlung mit Provenge empfiehlt und erst dann die Behandlung mit PSMA/Lu177. Begründung: Die Immuntherapie würde nicht mehr wirken, wenn zuerst PSMA/Lu177 gegeben würde.
> Malte


Hallo Malte,

das ist für mich ein hochinteressantes Thema! 
Habe mich in den letzten Wochen sehr mit Provenge (Sipuleucel-T) beschäftigt. Mein Wissenstand:
--  in USA und EU zugelassen;
--  In USA in Anwendung, in EU Anwendung in Vorbereitung;
    -- In EU (Nijmwegen, Paris, London, Wien) laufen Studien, die vor allem das  Produktionsverfahren betreffen;
    -- Wann Provenge in Europa für die Patienten zur Verfügung steht ist noch nicht bekannt;
--  Ich halte sehr viel von Provenge und hätte gerne an den Studien teilgenommen, da meine jetzige Situation genau den Voraussetzungen entspricht; leider wurde die Rekrutierung der Studienteilnehmer im Herbst abgeschlossen (Hatte Kontakt mit Nijmwegen).

Insofern kann ich die Empfehlung von Prof. Heidenreich nicht nachvollziehen; wo soll man denn Provenge z.Zt. in Europa herbekommen?
Ich überlege mir sogar, vielleicht im Frühjahr in die USA zu reisen und dort eine Provenge - Behandlung durchzuführen.

Lieber Malte, nehme doch mit dem Mitbetroffenen, der mit H. gesprochen hat, Kontakt auf, damit er die Einzelheiten uns allen kundtun kann. 
Ansonsten werde ich versuchen selbst mit H. Kontakt aufzunehmen.

Grüsse   --  Klaus

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Malte,

ich komme gerade aus München/Cyberknife Bestrahlung zurück. Alles lief perfekt. Jetzt heißt es abwarten.

Nachdem ich doch bei Prof. Heidenreich die pelvine Lymphadenektomie hinter mich gebracht hatte und von den drei im PSMA PET/CT angezeigten metastasierten LK nur einer entfernt wurde (Begründung: Schwierigkeit wegen Vernarbungen im vorbestrahlten Bereich) brachte eine Wiederholung der PSMA PET/CT in Heidelberg den Nachweis, dass die zwei in der ersten PSMA Untersuchung angezeigten LK-Metastasen in linken kleinen Becken verblieben sind. Nach Rücksprache mit Dr. Maurer MRI (PSMA-radioguided surgery bei Prostatakarzinomrezidiv) riet auch er mir, die verbliebenen LK-Metastasen mittels Cyberknife zu bestrahlen und nicht nochmals zu operieren (obwohl seines Erachtens durchaus möglich).

Vor Beginn der Cyberknife-Bestrahlung (nur eine Einheit in ca. 1,3 Std.) wurde mir eröffnet, dass in der Voruntersuchung zwei weitere verdächtige kleine LK aufgefallen sind, bei denen möglicherweise der radioaktiv veränderte Tracer nicht ausreichend am Oberflächenmarker der Prostatakarzinomzellen gebunden war. Die beiden LK wurden mit bestrahlt.

Meine Überlegung: Sollten auch bei einer PSMA Therapie nur die Tumorzellen bestrahlt werden, die deutlich angezeigt sind ? Und die schwach oder kaum leuchtenden verbleiben unbehandelt ?

Es bleiben Unsicherheiten. Hast Du weitergehende Kenntnisse/Erfahrungen ?

Gruß Werner

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Meine Überlegung: Sollten auch bei einer PSMA Therapie nur die Tumorzellen bestrahlt werden, die deutlich angezeigt sind ? Und die schwach oder kaum leuchtenden verbleiben unbehandelt ?


Hallo Werner,
Du hast zwar Deine Frage an Malte gestellt, aber ich gestatte mir trotzdem zu der o.a. Frage Stellung zu nehmen.
Ich nehme mal an, dass Du mit "PSMA Therapie" die PSMA/Lu177 Behandlung meinst.

Nun werden bei dieser Therapie im besten Fall alle Krebszellen bestrahlt, bei denen PSMA an der Zelloberfläche vorhanden ist. Da das PSMA beim PET/CT auch das für die Bildgebung massgebliche Eiweiss ist, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die "hell leuchtenden" befallenen Lymphknoten intensiver durch PSMA/LU177 bestrahlt werden natürlich grösser als die schwach leuchtenden. Ich vermute sehr, dass die schwach leuchtenden Knoten wenn überhaupt auch nur schwach bestrahlt werden.
Ich glaube, dass Deine Frage nur generell aber nicht definitiv beantwortet werden kann.
Las Vegas lässt grüssen.......
Ich grüsse Dich auch
Klaus

----------


## Hvielemi

> ... ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die "hell leuchtenden" befallenen Lymphknoten intensiver durch PSMA/LU177 bestrahlt werden natürlich grösser als die schwach leuchtenden. Ich vermute sehr, dass die schwach leuchtenden Knoten wenn überhaupt auch nur schwach bestrahlt werden.


Das Problem ist ein doppeltes:

ist die Aufnahme des mit Ga68 beladenen PSMA-Liganden im PET schwach, 
gibt es keinen Grund, dass derselbe Ligand mit Lutetium177 beladen besser 
gebunden werden sollte.
UND
Befallene Lymphknoten sind typischerweise millimeter- bis centimetergross.
Die Strahlung von Lu177 dringt aber  rund 11mm ins Gewebe ein. Das heisst, 
dass bei kleineren Knoten die meiste Strahlung nicht im Knoten verbleibt,
sondern sinnlos bis schädlich in der Umgebung verpufft.

Somit werden nur grosse Metastasen mit hohem Uptake hinreichend bestrahlt,
während Micrometastasen nahezu unberührt nach dem zuvor gehabten
Wachstumsmuster (VZ) weiterwachsen.

Dieses Problem kann vielleicht künftig mit kurzstrahligen Alphastrahlern oder
Auger- Elektronen gelöst werden. Zurzeit stehen aber nur Betastrahler zur Verfügung,
die vor zwar längeren VZ eine nachhaltige Tumormassenreduktion bewirken
können. Bei kurzen VZ aber wachsen die verbleibenden Micrometastasen, wie bei jeder
anderen Therapie, die auf Tumormassenreduktion ausgerichtet ist, rasch nach.

Dementsprechend ist für sehr kurze VZ zunächst die AHT in all ihren Varianten
Therapie der Wahl, während "Theranostics" derzeit eher bei längeren VZ angesagt ist.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## WernerJ

Hallo Konrad, und frohe Weihnacht in der hoffentlich tief verschneiten Schweiz !

Soweit ich Dich verstehe, gehst Du davon aus, dass ein nur schwach beladener PSMA Ligand (mit Ga68) auch nur schwach mit Lu177 beladen wird und damit auch nur eine schwache Strahlenleistung bewirkt. Eine weitere Zellteilung der Mikrometastasen bleibt erhalten. Die Umgebung wird allerdings mit bestrahlt und verursacht dort Schäden, wo das Zielvolumen empfindlicher auf diese Strahlen reagiert. Eine nicht so angenehme Vorstellung !

Und wenn man dann noch der nunmehr wohl gesicherten Theorie Glauben schenkt, dass nur Tumorstammzellen Metastasen bilden können, die aber besonders schlecht auf schwache radioaktive Bestrahlung reagieren, dann wäre Theranostics allerdings kein gutes "Weihnachtsgeschenk".

Oder liege ich falsch ?

Gruß

Werner

----------


## Hvielemi

> Soweit ich Dich verstehe, gehst Du davon aus, dass ein nur schwach beladener PSMA Ligand (mit Ga68) auch nur schwach mit Lu177 beladen wird und damit auch nur eine schwache Strahlenleistung bewirkt. Eine weitere Zellteilung der Mikrometastasen bleibt erhalten. Die Umgebung wird allerdings mit bestrahlt und verursacht dort Schäden, wo das Zielvolumen empfindlicher auf diese Strahlen reagiert. Eine nicht so angenehme Vorstellung !
> 
> Oder liege ich falsch


Ja, Du liegst irgendwie falsch.

Der PSMA-Ligand wird in der Apotheke täglich mit neu erbrüteten oder sonstwie hergestellten Radio-Isotopen " beladen".
Die fertigen Radio-Diagnostika und -Therapeutika werden dann mit Eiltransporten (auch einer eigens dazu eingerichteten Airline in Klagenfurt) zu den Anwendern gebracht, wo sie dann den Patienten verbreicht werden.

Die Bindung des Liganden an das PSMA (Prostata-Spezifische-Membran-Antigen) findet dann im Körper statt, stark, schwächer oder eben nicht. Ist der Ligand mit Ga68 beladen, kann sein Verbleib im Körper in der PET-Maschine detektiert und aufgezeichnet werden. Gibt es keine Anreicherung, liegen im besseren Fall keine Metastasen vor, im schlechteren eben solche, die den Liganden nicht binden und somit das Radioisotop nicht anreichern.
Das gefundene Anreicherungsmuster trifft dann mit grosser Wahrscheinlichkeit auch auf den zu Therapiezwecken mit Lutetium, Iod oder Yttrium beladenen Liganden zu.

Eine schwache Anreicherung bedeutet zugleich auch, dass das Zeug wieder ausgeschieden wird, ohne viel Nutzen oder auch Schaden angerichtet zu haben. Ausser Spesen nix gewesen, könnte man sagen, weswegen ja vor der Infusion ein PET gemacht wird.

Findet aber eine Anreicherung statt, ist die Wirkung umso stärker, je kräftiger die Anreicherung, und je grösser die Metastase. Natürlich gibt es dann auch mehr Streustrahlung rundherum und mehr Nebenwirkungen.
Die Theranosticsberichte in diesen Thread weisen ja auf Nausea, Effekte aufs Blutbild und anderes hin, aber eben auch auf Senkungen des PSA, also Tumormassenreduktion, was ja das Ziel des Ganzen ist.

Was die Tumorstammzellen betrifft:
Die und deren Eigenschaften und Verhalten sind eher Gerücht und Theorie, als gesichertes Wissen.
Wichtig ist, dass Theranostics einen Weg zur Fokalen Therapie von Metastasen aufzeigt, dass dieser Weg mit den vorhandenen Therapeutika leidlich funktioniert, und dass da noch viel Luft nach Oben drin ist -
vielleicht schon im 2015, zu dem ich allen an diesem Thema Interessierten Gutes wünsche.

Carpe diem!
Konrad



PS:
Grüsse in die "tiefverschneite" Schweiz werden derzeit vom Weihnachtsmann nicht ausgeliefert.
Am 23. Dezember haben wir einen 1500m hohen Grünen Hügel bei angenehmen 12°C
bestiegen. Lediglich auf der schattigen Nordseite fanden wir noch einige Restchen Altschnee liegen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Optimisten und Pessimisten,

vielleicht bekomme ich auf dem Interdisziplinären Symposium Prostatakarzinom am Freitag, 16. und Samstag, 17. Januar 2015 in Magdeburg - *hier* -auf Nachfrage auch zu dem Thema dieses Threads aktuelle Hinweise von einem der anwesenden Experten - siehe Referentenliste im eingestellten Link.

Frohe Weihnachten. Und nun soll es auch bald kräftig schneien.

*"Willst du dich am Ganzen erquicken, so musst du das Ganze im Kleinsten erblicken"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Harald

----------


## MalteR

Lieber Harald,

wenn Du Dir die Themenliste und die Refenten anschaust, wirst Du leider ein Waterloo erleben, wenn Du glaubst auch nur eine Antwort zu PSMA/Lu177 zu bekommen. Auch keine Antworten zu den von Konrad angeschnittenen Problemfeldern.
Auf der Einladung stehen zwar alle drei Fachrichtungen, aber bei den Strahlentherapien schau Dir mal den Referenten (emeritiert)an und das Thema - Xofigo - an.

Das Geld und den Aufwand kannst Du sparen! Leider. Hier bin ich Pessimist.

Dir alles Gute!

Malte

----------


## Harald_1933

> Und wenn man dann noch der nunmehr wohl gesicherten Theorie Glauben schenkt, dass nur Tumorstammzellen Metastasen bilden können, die aber besonders schlecht auf schwache radioaktive Bestrahlung reagieren


Hallo Werner,

mit dem Thema Stammzellen resp. Tumorstammzellen beschäftige ich mich auch schon längere Zeit. Nachfolgend ein paar Links:

http://flexikon.doccheck.com/de/Tumorstammzelle

http://www.pressrelations.de/new/sta...ur_pm&r=520089

Ob man Herrn Dr. Kübler Glauben schenken kann?

http://www.uni-ulm.de/klinik/tumorst...en/index.shtml

Die Ulmer argumentieren recht klar:

*Ein Tumor mit Tumorstammzellen wird nur dann erfolgreich therapiert werden können, wenn auch die Tumorstammzellen abgetötet oder differenziert werden. Es verdichten sich die Hinweise, dass die sich langsam teilenden Tumorstammzellen resistent sind gegen konventionelle Chemo- und Strahlentherapie, die bevorzugt sich schnell teilende Zellen trifft. Darüber hinaus exprimieren Tumorstammzellen Transporterproteine, die klinisch eine Chemotherapieresistenz verursachen. Therapien, die auch die TSZ treffen, ohne die Gewebestammzellen zu beieinträchtigen, müssen entwickelt werden.

*http://www.rosenfluh.ch/images/stori...zellen.fin.pdf

Auch Rosenfluh hilft nicht weiter:

*Tumore entstehen aus tumorigenen Zellen mit Stammzelleigenschaften; insbesondere haben sie die Fähigkeit zur Selbsterneuerung. Der Begriff der
Tumorstammzelle ist ein operationell definierter Begriff.

Tumorstammzellen persistieren als kleine Population im Tumor. Aufgrund spezifischer Eigenschaften zeigen sie eine hohe Resistenz gegenüber
konventionellen Chemotherapien. Sie sind für Rezidive nach erfolgreicher Behandlung und Metastasierung verantwortlich.

Tumorzellen mit Stammzelleigenschaften wurden bei hämatologischen Erkrankungen wie auch in diversen soliden Tumoren nachgewiesen, insbesondere
in Hirntumoren, bei Brustkrebs, beim Kolon-, Lungen-, Prostata und Pankreaskarzinom.
*
Ich wünsche Dir, dass die von Dir in Aussicht genommene Therapie den erhofften Erfolg bringt.

*"So mancher meint ein gutes Herz zu haben und hat nur schwache Nerven"*
(Marie von Ebner-Eschenbach)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

> Was die Tumorstammzellen betrifft:
> Die und deren Eigenschaften und Verhalten sind eher Gerücht und Theorie, als gesichertes Wissen.


Danke, Harald, dass du zur Erhellung einige Quellen angeführt hast. 
Auch hier in diesem Thread sind belastbare Quellen zu finden.

http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...rschung/page15

Vielleicht ergibt sich noch Wissenswertes aus nachfolgendem:

*Krebstherapie mit radioaktiven Trojanern**
*
Krebszellen gezielt vernichten, ohne große Nebenwirkungen und ohne gesundes Gewebe zu schädigen  das ist das Ziel von Firmen u. A. im Industriellen Anwenderzentrum der Forschungs-Neutronenquelle Heinz Maier-Leibnitz (FRM II). Hier verarbeitet die ITG Isotope TechnologiesGarching GmbH.

Hier werden radioaktive Stoffe höchster Reinheit, die nur durch Bestrahlung mit Neutronen erzeugt werden können, zu medizinischen Produkten. Die Isotope werden erfolgreich zur Behandlung bösartiger Tumoren eingesetzt, die bisher kaum behandelt werden konnten.

*Lutetium 177***

Ein vielversprechender Kandidat für dieses Radiopharmaka ist das radioaktive Isotop Lutetium-177 (177Lu). Forscher tarnen die Lutetiumatome dafür ähnlich wie ein trojanisches Pferd: Sie koppeln die radioaktiven Partikel an Biomoleküle wie z. B. Peptide, die körpereigenen Hormonen ähneln. Das Peptid bindet selektiv nach dem Schlüssel- Schloss-Prinzip an bestimmten Membranrezeptoren (Andockstellen) auf der Oberfläche der Krebszellen an.

So gelangt der Wirkstoff nach der Injektion eigenständig zu den Metastasen im Körper. Durch den radioaktiven Zerfall des an das Peptid gebundenen Lutetiums-177 werden die Tumorzellen so stark geschädigt,dass der Zelltod eintritt.

Gleichzeitig wird das umliegende Gewebe geschont, weil die radioaktive Strahlung des Lutetiums-177 nur im Umkreis *von etwa zwei Millimetern wirkt.***

*Yttrium 90***
Als radioaktives Isotop kommt Yttrium-90 aufgrund seiner relativ hohen Energie von 2,284 MeV für die Therapie in Frage. *Damit verbunden ist eine Reichweite, die im menschlichen Gewebe bis zu elf Millimeter beträgt*. Die Halbwertszeit liegt bei drei Tagen. 

*Yttrium-90 bestrahlt dabei das Gewebe in alle Richtungen**dies wird Kreuzfeuereffekt genannt.* 

Allerdings kann sich freies Yttrium-90 in der Niere anreichern und diese schädigen. 

_Es tut sich einiges in einem weiteren Kandidaten für uns Schwerbetroffene.  Sowohl Diagnostik als auch Therapie. 

_*Radionukleidmedizin mit Terbium
*
Die Radionuklidmedizin behandelt Krebspatienten mit Hilfe radioaktiver Substanzen, die in die Blutbahn injiziert werden. Die Strahlung dieser Substanzen vermag Krebszellen zu zerstören und das Tumorwachstum im Körper des Patienten aufzuhalten oder Geschwulste sogar zurückzubilden. *Da die emittierte Strahlung nicht zwischen gesundem und krankem Gewebe unterscheidet, ist es notwendig, das radioaktive Isotop in eine biologische Komponente zu verpacken, die gezielt an die Krebszellen andockt.
*
Auf dieseWeise kann sich der Wirkstoff am kranken Gewebe konzentrieren und dort den Kampf gegen den Tumor aufnehmen und unterscheidet sich deshalb merkantil von der Chemotherapie.
*Maßschneidern in der Frühphase*
Viele der in der Nuklearmedizin gebräuchlichen Isotope wie Iod-131 oder Yttrium-90 haben aus medizinischer Sicht oft keine idealen Eigenschaften hinsichtlich der Energie sowie der Art und der Dauer der radioaktiven Strahlung. Ideal wäre es, die am besten geeigneten Radioisotope bereits in einer frühen Phase der Entwicklung von Medikamenten auswählen zu können, erklärt der Physiker Ulli Köster vom InstitutLaue-Langevin (ILL) in Grenoble.

Ihm ist es gemeinsam mit Kollegen des Paul-Scherrer-Instituts im schweizerischen Villingen, der Technischen Universität München und des europäischen Forschungszentrums Cern bei Genf gelungen, *vier maßgeschneiderteTerbium-Isotope* zu produzieren, die die medizinischen Anforderungenmöglicherweise erfüllen könnten. 
Es sind die Isotope mit den Massenzahlen 149, 152, 155, 161

*Nuklide zur Diagnose und Therapie 
*
Zur Herstellung der künstlichen Radionuklide mit den Massenzahlen 149, 152, 155 und 161 beschossen die Wissenschaftler Folien aus Tantal und Gadolinium mit Neutronen oder energiereichen Protonen. Die Terbiumisotope unterscheiden sich zwar in der Zahl der Neutronen und in der Art ihres radioaktiven Zerfalls, aus chemischer und biologischer Sicht sind sie aber einander recht ähnlich. Das ist ein großer Vorteil für die Radionuklidmedizin. *Verpackt in einen im Wesentlichen aus dem Vitamin B9 bestehendenMolekülkomplex, können die Radioisotope an bestimmten Tumoren andocken und dort ihre Wirkung entfalten.***

Das Institut Laue Langevin in Grenoble ist mit dem Hochflussreaktor und der benachbarten europäischen Synchrotronquelle ESRF. 
Diese ist je nach Isotop unterschiedlich ausgeprägt: So emittieren die Isotope Terbium-155 und 161 Gammastrahlung, _die den Körper des Patienten fast vollständig wieder verlässt, so dass sich diese beiden Radionuklide besonders zur Diagnose und Lokalisation von Tumoren eignen. 
__
_*Terbium-152 emittiert dagegen Positronen, die schnell in Gammastrahlung zerfallen. Dieses Isotop ist daher für die Diagnose mit der Positronen-Emissions-Tomographie prädestiniert.* *PET
*_Therapeutischen Nutzen_ haben insbesondere Terbium-149 und *161. Letzteres sendet Beta-Strahlen aus,* die einige Millimeter bis wenige Zentimeter tief in das Gewebe eindringen und dort Zellen zerstören. *Die von Terbium-149 emittierten Alpha-Teilchen dringen nur wenige Zehntelmillimeter in das Gewebe ein.
*
*Terbium-161emittiert neben den Beta-Teilchen noch sogenannte Auger-Elektronen* *aus der Atomhülle, die aufgrund ihrer geringeren Energie nur wenige Mikrometer weit kommen, was ideal für die Bekämpfung kleiner Tumoren und Metastasen ist.
*
Zusammengefasst aus Quellen u.a.
http://webcache.googleusercontent.co...&ct=clnk&gl=de


Frohe und hoffnungsvolle Weihnachtsgrüsse
Hans-Jürgen ( Hans-J.)

----------


## Klaus (A)

Zum Glück gibt's in der Physik nur eine richtige Antwort. Was stimmt denn jetzt?

Hans-J.:



> weil die radioaktive Strahlung des Lutetiums-177 nur im Umkreis *von etwa zwei Millimetern wirkt.*


Konrad:



> Die Strahlung von Lu177 dringt aber  rund 11mm ins Gewebe ein.

----------


## Hvielemi

Sollte ich die Reichweiten von Yttrium-90 und Lutetium-177 verwechselt haben?

Einzige Quelle, die ich auf die Schnelle gefunden hab, bin ich selbst :   



> Doch solange mit Betastrahlern wie 131Iod oder 90Yttrium gearbeitet wird, ist das noch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei.
> So strahlt 90Y im menschlichen Körper volle 11mm weit. Die meiste  Strahlenenergie wird also als Schadstrahlung 
> auf die Umgebung einer 10mm  grossen Metastase gerichtet sein, und nur wenig verbleibt im  Krebsgewebe. 
> Besser geeignet ist da das energieärmer strahlende  177Lutetium, das nur etwa 1.5mm weit strahlt.
> 
> Aber auch das ist noch viel zu weit, um in Micrometastasen <1mm eine genügend toxische Strahlendosis aufzubauen.


Einen Hinweis auf die korrekte Reihenfolge der Reichweiten gibt es hier:
http://www.rhoen-klinikum-ag.com/rka...deu/52849.html



> Zumeist wird 90Yttrium (beta-Strahler mit hoher Reichweite) oder 177Lutetium (beta-Strahler mit niedriger Reichweite) 
> DOTA-TOC oder DOTA-TATE eingesetzt. 
> Dabei wird 90Yttrium präferentiell für größere Tumorlasten und 177Lutetium für kleinere Tumoren eingesetzt.


Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Klaus,

wenn Du nicht selber recherchierst, wirst Du glauben müssen.

Konrad hat Yttrium und 177Lu - im Eifer des Gefechtes - miteinander verwechselt. Yttrium hat eine max. Reichweite bis zu 11/12mm. 177Lutetium bis 2mm.

Alles Gute!

Malte

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

am heutigen Nachmittag hatte ich ein Telefonat mit Herrn Prof. Baum. Der nächste Kontrolltermin wurde aufgrund der guten Ergebnisse des Kontroll-PET's vom 11.12.14 von Mitte Febr. auf Mitte März 15 verschoben. Meine Schmerzen sind fast völlig verschwunden.
Ich bekam noch einige Fragen beantwortet, u.a.:
- Es gibt z.Zt. keine Erkenntnisse darüber, dass eine Immuntherapie nach 177Lu nicht wirkt. Allerdings ist zu beachten, dass die 177Lu Therapie auch auf das Immunsystem
  wirkt.
  Meine Anmerkung: Ich habe gerade einen Bericht der Uni Sheffield zu "Sipuleucel-T for the treatment of metastatic hormone relapsed prostate cancer" gelesen und dort war es bei den diversen Kohorten ein Ausschlusskriterium, wenn eine Strahlenbehandlung nicht länger als einen Monat vor der geplanten Behandlung mit Sipuleucel-T erfolgt war.

- Woran liegt das heterogene Ansprechen der Metastasen auf die 177Lu Therapie? Letztlich ist das Ansprechen von der PSMA-Rezeptorendichte auf den Krebszellen abhängig. Die Höhe der Aufnahme der einzelnen Metastasen kann man am SUV-Wert erkennen. Im übrigen werden auch Mikrometastasen bestrahlt, wenn sie denn PSMA-Rezeptoren haben.

Meine Anmerkung: Leider habe ich nicht hinterfragt, ob oder wie denn die Tumorstammzellen eleminiert werden.

Alles Gute!

Malte

----------


## Hvielemi

> Meine Schmerzen sind fast völlig verschwunden.


Dazu herzliche Gratulation, verbunden mit dem Wunsch, dass das lange so bleiben möge!

Die Frage nach den "Tumorstammzellen" kannst Du ja im März stellen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Malte,

bis März ist eine lange Zeit. Lass es Dir gutgehen.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Fuchs55

*Referenzwert*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*



08.09.14
10.09.14
10.10.14
05.11.14
16.11.14
17.11.14
17.12.14

*Kreatinin*
0.67-1.17      g/dl
 
 
1.23
1.11
*1.02*
** 
*0.99*

*        *
62-106 µmol/l
 
 
 
 
90
 
87,5

*Harnsäure*
<420 µmol/l
 
 
 
 
377
 
 

*Erythrozyten*
4.5-5.9 T/l
 
 
4.81
4.58
4.40
 
4.76

*Leukozyten*
3.5-9.8 G/l
 
 
7.4
7.5
5.9
 
7.0

*Thrombozyten*
140-360 G/l
 
 
257
252
262
 
247

*Hämoglobin*
13.5-17.5 g/dl
 
 
14.5
14.2
*13.2*
** 
*14.5*

*        *
8.6-12.1 mmol/l
 
 
 
 
8.2
 
9.0

*GOT*
<50 U/l
 
 
23
25
*17*
** 
*25*

*   *
<0.85 µmol/s/l
 
 
 
 
0.28
 
0.42

*GPT*
<50 U/l
 
 
17
18
*12*
** 
*21*

*    * 
<0.83 µmol/s/l
 
 
 
 
0.20
 
0.35

*GGT*
<60 U/l
 
 
20
21
*17*
** 
*22*

*  *
0.17-1.19 µmol/s/l
 
 
 
 
0.29
 
0.37

*PSA*
<4 ng/ml
49.58
 
49.76
30.21
24.31
 
20.35

----------


## Fuchs55

Liebe Mitbetroffene,

obenstehend(vorherige Antwort) meine neuen Laborwerte.
Die Blutwerte sind ja wieder besser geworden, aber den PSA-Abfall hätte ich mir besser erhofft.
Aber da 4 Wochen nach der der 1. Infusion auch noch nichts passierte, habe ich noch Hoffnung.
Am 18. Januar erhalte ich dann die 3. Infusion.

Ich wünsche allen ein gesundes, zufriedenes Jahr 2015.
Wolfgang

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Wolfgang, 

mein Gott, hast Du gute Werte! Glückwunsch! Dein PSA wird weiter fallen, davon kannst Du ausgehen. Für Deine nächste Behandlung im Januar wünsche ich Dir alles Gute und dass Deine Blutwerte nicht in den Keller gehen.

Alles Gute für Dich in 2015!

Malte

----------


## Fuchs55

Liebe Mitbetroffene,

ich wollte kurz von meiner 3. Infusion in Bad Berka berichten.
Meine Dosis wurde auf 6500 MBq erhöht. Ich habe die Prozedur bis auf die bekannte Müdigkeit und Abgeschlagenheit der nächsten 3 Tage gut überstanden. Beim PSMA-PET/CT waren von den mindestens 10 befallenen Lymphknoten nur noch drei zu sehen, und davon eine um mindestens die Hälfte reduziert. Allerdings hat man bei mir jetzt auch eine kleine, ca. 4mm große sklerosierte Knochenmetastase am LWK-5 festgestellt, die allerdings auch PSMA-Rezeptoren zeigt, also auf die Therapie anspricht. 
Der etwas gestiegene PSA-Wert sorgt mich noch nicht, da ja verschiedene Labore die Werte bestimmt haben.
Prof. Baum war jedenfalls sehr zufrieden mit dem Therapieverlauf und so wird die nächste Infusion erst mal ausgesetzt.
Am 26. April wird dann nochmal ein PSMA-PET/CT gemacht und danach wird entschieden, wie es weitergehen soll.
Hier nochmal meine neuesten Werte:


*Referenzwert*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*



08.09.14
10.09.14
10.10.14
05.11.14
16.11.14
17.11.14
17.12.14
13.01.15
18.01.15
20.01.15

** 
 
 
1.Infusion LU177
 
 
** 
2.Infusion  LU177
** 
** 
** 
3.Infusion  LU177

*Kreatinin*
0.67-1.17      g/dl
 
 
1.23
1.11
*1.02*
** 
*0.99*
*0.95*
*1.02*
** 

*         „*
62-106 µmol/l
 
 
 
 
90
 
87,5
84,0
90.0
 

*Harnsäure*
<420 µmol/l
 
 
 
 
377
 
 
 
412
 

*Harnstoff*
<50 mg/dl
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
36
 
 

*Erythrozyten*
4.5-5.9 T/l
 
 
4.81
4.58
4.40
 
4.76
4.72
4.44
 

*Hämatokrit*
0.40-0.53 l/l
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
0.43
0.40
 

*Leukozyten*
3.5-9.8 G/l
 
 
7.4
7.5
5.9
 
7.0
8.4
6.3
 

*Thrombozyten*
140-360 G/l
 
 
257
252
262
 
247
257
248
 

*Hämoglobin*
13.5-17.5 g/dl
 
 
14.5
14.2
*13.2*
** 
*14.5*
*14.2*
*13.2*
** 

*        „*
8.6-12.1 mmol/l
 
 
 
 
8.2
 
9.0
8.8
8.2
 

*GOT*
<50 U/l
 
 
23
25
*17*
** 
*25*
*22*
*23*
** 

*   „*
<0.85 µmol/s/l
 
 
 
 
0.28
 
0.42
0.37
0.38
 

*GPT*
<50 U/l
 
 
17
18
*12*
** 
*21*
*17*
*17*
** 

*  „  * 
<0.83 µmol/s/l
 
 
 
 
0.20
 
0.35
0.29
0.28
 

*GGT*
<60 U/l
 
 
20
21
*17*
** 
*22*
*22*
*18*
** 

*  „*
0.17-1.19 µmol/s/l
 
 
 
 
0.29
 
0.37
0.37
0.30
 

*PSA*
<4 ng/ml
49.58
 
49.76
30.21
24.31
 
20.35
14.15
15.06
 



Kreatinin: mg/dl x 88,4 = µmol/l
Hämoglobin: g/dl x 0,6206 = mmol/l
GOT:U/l x 0,016667 = µmol/s/l
GPT: U/l x 0,016667 = µmol/s/l
GGT: U/l x 0,016667 = µmol/s/l
 

Weiterhin alles Gute für euch

Wolfgang

----------


## rico2825

Aus den Daten, die Sie schrittweise verbessert, was sehr erfreulich ist .Ich hoffe, Sie fühlen sich besser.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Wolfgang,

ich drücke Dir weiterhin die Daumen. Bitte berichte über die nächsten Ergebnisse nach der Behandlung am 20.01. Die geringfügige PSA-Erhöhung kannst Du hoffentlich vernachlässigen. Schließlich ist innerhalb von lediglich 5 Tagen gemessen worden.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Wolfgang,

gibt es eine Begründung dafür, warum wurde die Dosis - und zwar erheblich - erhöht wurde?

Herzliche Grüße und weiterhin alles Gute!

MalteR

----------


## Fuchs55

Hallo Malte,

ich kenne den Grund dafür nicht. Ich habe es aber auch erst zu Hause im Bericht gelesen, daher keine Nachfrage.
Bei mir ist die Dosis jedesmal erhöht worden; bei der 1. Infusion waren es 5300 MBq, bei der 2. 5500 und bei der dritten Infusion eben 6500.

Alles Gute und beste Grüße

Wolfgang

----------


## Fuchs55

Hallo, liebe Mitstreiter,

die ersten 4 Wochen nach Radioligandentherapie Nr. 3 sind schon wieder um und ich habe untenstehend neue Werte.
Ich bin ganz zufrieden damit, da Blutwerte u. Leberwerte im Normbereich liegen.
Schön ist natürlich, dass der PSA-Wert wieder runtergegangen ist.

*Referenzwert*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*



08.09.14
10.09.14
10.10.14
05.11.14
16.11.14
17.11.14
17.12.14
13.01.15
18.01.15
20.01.15
17.02.15

** 
 
 
1.Infusion LU177
 
 
** 
2.Infusion  LU177
** 
** 
** 
3.Infusion  LU177
 

*Kreatinin*
0.67-1.17      mg/dl
 
 
*1.23*
*1.11*
*1.02*
** 
*0.99*
*0.95*
*1.02*
** 
*0.94*

*         *
62-106 µmol/l
 
 
 
 
90
 
87,5
84,0
90.0
 
83.1

*Harnsäure*
<420 µmol/l
 
 
 
 
377
 
 
 
412
 
 

*Harnstoff*
<50 mg/dl
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
36
 
 
 

*Erythrozyten*
4.5-5.9 T/l
 
 
4.81
4.58
4.40
 
4.76
4.72
4.44
 
4.7

*Hämatokrit*
0.40-0.53 l/l
 
 
 
 
 
 
 
0.43
0.40
 
0.42

*Leukozyten*
3.5-9.8 G/l
 
 
7.4
7.5
5.9
 
7.0
8.4
6.3
 
6.4

*Thrombozyten*
140-360 G/l
 
 
257
252
262
 
247
257
248
 
242

*Hämoglobin*
13.5-17.5 g/dl
 
 
*14.5*
*14.2*
*13.2*
** 
*14.5*
*14.2*
*13.2*
** 
*14.4*

*        *
8.6-12.1 mmol/l
 
 
 
 
8.2
 
9.0
8.8
8.2
 
8,9

*GOT*
<50 U/l
 
 
*23*
*25*
*17*
** 
*25*
*22*
*23*
** 
*26*

*   *
<0.85 µmol/s/l
 
 
 
 
0.28
 
0.42
0.37
0.38
 
0.43

*GPT*
<50 U/l
 
 
*17*
*18*
*12*
** 
*21*
*17*
*17*
** 
*22*

*    * 
<0.83 µmol/s/l
 
 
 
 
0.20
 
0.35
0.29
0.28
 
0.37

*GGT*
<60 U/l
 
 
*20*
*21*
*17*
** 
*22*
*22*
*18*
** 
*16*

*  *
0.17-1.19 µmol/s/l
 
 
 
 
0.29
 
0.37
0.37
0.30
 
0.27

*PSA*
<4 ng/ml
49.58
 
49.76
30.21
24.31
 
20.35
14.15
15.06
 
11.29



Kreatinin:        mg/dl x 88,4 = µmol/l
Hämoglobin:  g/dl x 0,6206 = mmol/l
GOT:             U/l x 0,016667 = µmol/s/l
GPT:              U/l x 0,016667 = µmol/s/l
GGT:             U/l x 0,016667 = µmol/s/l

Weiterhin alles Gute für alle und beste Grüße

Wolfgang

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Mitbetroffene,
nachdem ich vor gut 5 Wochen in Heidelberg ebenfalls mit der PSMA-Therapie angefangen habe, möchte ich dazu auch ein paar Informationen beitragen.
Mittlerweile arbeitet man dort schon mit dem Alphastrahler Actinium 225. Die Strahlungsreichweite liegt im Bereich 1/10 von lu177 und wirkt dadurch sehr konzentriert  im Bereich der Krebszelle und verschont das umliegende Gewebe besser. Auch Oberarzt Dr. Zatochwil bestätigt, daß ac225 besser wirkt wie lu177 (wie weit diese Erkenntnis aber gesichert ist, weiß ich nicht).
 Auf den ersten Blick eine ideale Sache, Nebenwirkungen wie Malte berichtet, traten nicht auf.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mittlerweile arbeitet man dort schon mit dem *Alphastrahler Actinium 225*.


Danke Peter,
Auf diese Nachricht wartete ich seit meinem Besuch in Heidelberg am 4. Juli 2012!

Die Verwendung von Alpha- anstelle von Betastrahlern wurde mir schon 
damals angekündigt, scheiterte aber zunächst an Problemen mit den 
Versuchshunden, dann an Patentstreitigkeiten.
Dr. Zechmann (mittlerweile in München) hatte damals die Anfangserfolge der
 Iod133-PSMA-Therapie als "spektakulär" bezeichnet, mir aber geraten, diese
wegen der Nebenwirkungen ganz nach hinten zu schieben.
Dass nun mit dem Alphastrahler die Nebenwirkungen begrenzt sind oder gar
nicht auftreten, überrascht mich aufgrund der kurzen Strahlweite nicht, 
aber erfreut in höchstem Masse.
Denn es ist ja seit dem PSMA-PET von 2012 meine Absicht, falls es einmal 
erforderlich würde, anstelle der Chemotherapie zuerst die PSMA-
Radiorezeptorligandentherapie einzusetzen. Auch die kumulierte
Verwendung mit 'Xtandi', scheint nun interessant zu werden, um den
PSA in die Unmessbarkeit zu drängen und die seit 6 Monaten stabilen
paraaortalen Lymph-Metastasen auch noch wegzukriegen.

Dazu konkret noch diese Frage:
Mit dem Iod133 wurde man eine Woche im Strahlenschutzzimmer
eingeschlossen, was die Kapazität auf einen Patienten pro Woche
begrenzte und die Kosten markant erhöhte. 
Gibt es so eine Quarantäne auch mit Ac225, wenn ja, wie lange?


Bitte, lieber Peter, berichte weiter über deine Erfahrungen.
Noch ein-, zwei Monate, und es ist Zeit, das Segelboot einzuwassern!
Wasser ist ja schon jetzt mit Pegel 395.31 bzw 309 zur Genüge im See.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Konrad u. Betroffene,
mei Tablett hat mir vorhin wieder ein  Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Der Folgetext war dann weg und die  Anderungszeit abgelaufen...

Mit dem ac225 ist leider auch ein dicker Wermutstropfen verbunden:
Es  greift die Speicheldrüsen an. Man ist die ersten Wochen erst mal völlig  trocken im Mund. Der Speichel soll sich scheinbar nach 2 Monaten wieder einstellen, aber eine Schädigung bleibt offensichtlich. Nach 3 Infusionen sollen die Speicheldrüsen kaputt sein.
Was  das wirklich bedeutet, merkt man erst hinterher. Der Speichel schützt  und schmiert die Schleimhäute. Bleibt das aus, wird alles empfindlich,  die Zunge wird rauh und brennt. Vieles brennt wie Feuer, nicht nur  Alkohol, auch maches Ost, -Säfte und Gewürze. Mit jedem Bissen mußt du  trinken, sonst bleibt es im Hals hängen. Ohne Speichel schmeckt mit  einem Schlag alles nicht mehr so wie vorhe., Z.T. wird das Essen zur  Qual, weil die Zunge entzündet ist usw. usw...
Es erfordet also eine  gewaltige Umstellung in den Essgewohnheiten und auch im Speiseplan.  Unterwegs mußt du ständig etwas dabei haben zum befeuchten, sonst wird  deine Aussprache zum Gelalle. Bonbons, Pfefferminz, etc. lutschen oder  Kaugummi kauen funktioniert auch nicht mehr.
Die Zahnpflege wird zum Problem, weil die schützende und reinigende Wirkung des Speichels ausbleibt. Es bilden sich Kolonien von Bakterien und die Zähne sind stark gefährdet.
Das  Sahnehäubchen zu Allem war bei mir dann noch eine  Speicheldrüsen-Entzündung durch in die Öffnungen eingedrunge Bakterien.  Die Schmerzen klingen jetzt nach ein paar Tagen Antibiotiga langsam  ab.....
Die nächste Infusion habe ich erst mal um einen Monat  geschoben und werde diese mit lu177 machen lassen. Wenn sich der  Speichelfluss wieder halbwegs normal einstellt, kann ich mir ja  überlegen, ob ich die 3. Infusion wieder mit ac225 machen lasse. Aber  dann auf jeden Fall mit besseren Schutzmaßnahmen. Es müsste wohl viel  mehr gekühlt werden. Die einfache Eisbeutelbinde um den Kopf ist  unzureichend. Vielleicht eine eigene Kühlbox mit Eis mitnehmen....
Mein  PSA ist von 127 nach 5 Wochen auf 72 gefallen. Allerdings überlagert  sich da bei mir noch eine intensive B17-Therapie, die ich in den Monaten  davor angefangen hatte, und den PSA-Wert bereits zum stagnieren  gebracht hatte. Aber ich ich hatte wegen der Progression schon kalte  Füße bekommen und konnte Heidelberg nicht mehr absagen. Zumindest hatte  sich B17 aber als wirksam erwiesen und ich habe damit noch eine  Anschluß- bzw. Erhaltungstherapie in der Hand.
Ich werde natürlich weiter berichten.
Viele Grüße,
Peter

----------


## Hvielemi

> Mit dem ac225 ist leider auch ein dicker Wermutstropfen verbunden:
> Es  greift die Speicheldrüsen an.
> Mein  PSA ist von 127 nach 5 Wochen auf 72 gefallen.


Ach, Peter, das tut mir leid für dich, und auch für all jene, 
die sich, wie ich, auf deinen ersten Bericht gestürzt haben:




> Auf den ersten Blick eine ideale Sache, Nebenwirkungen [...], traten nicht auf.


Das klang fast zu gut, um wahr zu sein.

Eine PSA-Senkung um knapp die Hälfte in fünf Wochen
 ist ja auch nicht grad so toll, wenn man eine Verdoppelungszeit 
von rund drei Wochen zu erwarten hat, wie ich das zuletzt 
erleben musste, bevor ich 'Xtandi' bekam. 
Weil die Halbwertszeit von Ac225 10 Tage dauert, wird da nicht 
mehr viel kommen, fürchte ich, denn da verbleibt nach 5 Wochen 
nurmehr ein Zehntel der ursprünglichen Aktivität. 
Nun, deine Speicheldrüsen werdens danken!


Möge sich deine Alternativtherapie weiterhin als wirksam erweisen 
und der Speichel bald wieder in genügender Menge fliessen!

_There is no free lunch!_

Dennoch werde ich Deine Berichte weiter mit Spannung erwarten, 
ebenso wie all die anderen zur PSMA-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie.

Carpe diem!
Konrad


Hier ein Blümchen, an dem wir uns bald wieder erfreuen dürfen:

Huflattich (aufgenommen Anfang März an den Kreidefelsen von Rügen)

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Mit dem ac225 ist leider auch ein dicker Wermutstropfen verbunden:
> Es  greift die Speicheldrüsen an.


Hallo Peter,

auch ich beobachte die "Liganden-Scene" wie Konrad mit grossem Interesse. 
Meine Frage wäre:
Haben die Fachleute in Heidelberg diese krassen Nebenwirkungen mit den Speicheldrüsen bisher bei jedem mit ac225 behandelten Patienten beobachtet? Weisst Du vielleicht wieviele Patienten schon mit ac225  behandelt wurden?

Grüsse uns alles Gute!
Klaus

----------


## Hvielemi

> Haben die Fachleute in Heidelberg diese krassen Nebenwirkungen 
> mit den Speicheldrüsen bisher bei jedem mit ac225 behandelten 
> Patienten beobachtet?


Mir wurden 2012 schon für die Therapie mit Iod-133 Nebenwirkungen 
auf die Speicheldrüsen angekündigt, und das Problem verschärft sich
wohl mit Ac225, weil die Strahlung nicht nach ausserhalb der
Drüsen verloren geht, sondern eben gerade genau dort bleibt, wo
die Anreicherung stattfindet. In der Metastase ein Segen, in der
Speicheldrüse wenig wünschenswert. Kein Wunder, wenn man die 
dicken Ga68-PSMA-Anreicherungen in meinen Speicheldrüsen sieht:



Da stellt sich schon die Frage, was man während der Infusions-
und Bindungsphase mehr tun könnte, als mit einem Eisbeutel
die Durchblutung der Speicheldrüsen zu vermindern ...

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## MalteR

> Hallo Konrad u. Betroffene,
> 
> Mit dem ac225 ist leider auch ein dicker Wermutstropfen verbunden:
> Es  greift die Speicheldrüsen an. Man ist die ersten Wochen erst mal völlig  trocken im Mund. Der Speichel soll sich scheinbar nach 2 Monaten wieder einstellen, aber eine Schädigung bleibt offensichtlich. Nach 3 Infusionen sollen die Speicheldrüsen kaputt sein.
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Peter


Lieber Peter,

ich bin traurig, dass es Dich mit der Nebenwirkung so getroffen hat! Wir wissen zwar, dass wir den Teufel mit dem Belzebub versuchen auszutreiben, aber das ist wirklich heftig. Da muss man es sich dreimal überlegen, ob man diese Therapie machen möchte.

Ich wünsche Dir baldige Besserung der Sympthome.

Herzliche Grüße

Malte

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Malte, Klaus u. Konrad,
danke für die Anteilnahme. Ein Medikament, daß  den Speichelfluß anregt, ist Salagen. Das nehme ich seit 3 Tagen. Ich  denke, das wird auch wieder. Dr. Kratochwil hatte mich im Vorgespräch  auf die Dinge auch ehrlich hingewiesen und es war letzlich meine eigene  Entscheidung. Ich war allerdings auch in eine dramatische Situation  geraten. Meine Beinnerven wurden von den Metastasenschwellungen im  Steißbereich immer mehr abgedrückt. Ich mußte schon mit Krücke laufen  und hatte auch starke Schmerzen. Das hat sich jetzt alles gottlob schon  wieder normalisiert, dafür bin ich auf der anderen Seite auch sehr froh.
Mit dem PSA-Abfall sollte man wohl etwas Geduld haben. Der Abfall kann einige Zeit dauern.

Ac225  ist relativ neu und ich denke, daß die Spezialisten über kurz oder auch  etwas länger Mittel und Wege finden werden, die Speicheldrüsen zu  schützen. Wie oft es schon angewendet wurde, hatte ich noch nicht gefragt, werde es bei der nächsten Gelegenheit nachholen. 
Ich habe sogar schon von einem Medikament gelesen, daß gesunde  Zellen vor Strahlenschäden schützt, während Krebszellen nicht das Enzym  für die Aufnahme besitzen. Das wurde bei normalen Bestrahlungen  eingesetzt. Ich muß das aber erst wieder finden.
Viele Grüße,
Peter

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Peter,




> Ich war allerdings auch in eine dramatische Situation  geraten. Meine Beinnerven wurden von den Metastasenschwellungen im  Steißbereich immer mehr abgedrückt. Ich mußte schon mit Krücke laufen  und hatte auch starke Schmerzen. Das hat sich jetzt alles gottlob schon  wieder normalisiert, dafür bin ich auf der anderen Seite auch sehr froh.


Diese dramatische Entwicklung von dir, ist uns auch im Verein verborgen geblieben, was ich sehr bedaure.
Du hast dich für ac 225 entschieden. Auch ein Alpha Strahler wie Xofigo ( Ra 223 ) Wir sollten uns unbedingt über die NW austauschen, denn nunmehr hat Malte Lutetium 177, ich den 2. Zyklus Alpharadin ( Xofigo ) und du ac 225 hinter dir.

Aber auch die unterschiedlichen Ansätze passgenau auf das Anforderungsprofil ist diskussionswürdig.
Eine große Tumorlastsenkung hatten Malte und ich mit der Mg FUS ( hoch focusierter Ultraschall HIFU ) auf die Knochenmetastasen. Also lokal auf die Hot Spots.
Systemisch dann selektiv weiter mit obigen Radiopharmakons.
Nach meinem 3. Zyklus sollten wir das sehr eingehend entweder hier im Forum oder im Verein diskutieren, damit auch andere einen evtl. Nutzen daraus ziehen können.

Dir wünsche ich von Herzen, dass sich der/die Lymphknoten verkleinert (n)  und die Wege wieder frei werden.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Harald_1933

@Moin Forum

Bitte - *hier* - lesen. 

*"Zwischem dem Elend und dem Glück gähnt eine tiefe Kluft. Die Hoffnung schlägt darüber die Brücke, aber sie hängt in der Luft"*
(Heinrich Leuthold)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hans-J.

Guten Morgen fleissiger Harald,
@all

dein Link zu Münster ist ja ganz OK und auch viele zusätzliche Erkenntnisse werden dargelegt.
Nur in Bezug der Therapien werden Alpha und Beta Strahler in einen Topf geworfen und auch in einem Satz erfasst. Vielleicht für die meisten Leser nicht von Belang, nur für den Betroffenen nicht.

Vielleicht ist hier bei den Onkologen noch verwertbares herauszulesen - ab Seite 492 ff. Achtet auf die Kopfspalten der Kriterien, Wirkungsweise, Halbwertzeit usw.

Weiter unten ist die Wirkungsweise und die NW fast aller gängigen, derzeitigen Therapiemöglichkeiten ausgewiesen. 
https://books.google.de/books?id=8Nm...erapie&f=false

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Freunde,

nach gezielter Anfrage bei einem hiesigen Prof. der Nuklearmedizin erhielt ich heute die folgende interessante Antwort:

" bei Actinium PSMA rate ich zur Vorsicht. Dieses Isotop hat zwar eine  kurze Reichweite, bei radioaktiven Zerfall werden jedoch Tochternuklide  freigesetzt, die nicht mehr an das PSMA gebunden sind und potentiell  toxisch sind. Hier würde ich die ersten harten Daten abwarten, die sich  mit Langzeitwirkungungen beschäftigen. Diese Vorsicht ist klar im  Interesse der Patienten! Meine Vorsicht rührt auch aus meiner Erfahrung  mit Actinium in Tierversuchen, die ich im Rahmen eines Programmes der  Deutschen Forschungsgemeinschaft  durchgeführt habe."

Klaus

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Hans-Jürgen,

warum wohl steht nach dem Öffnen meines Links   *"225Ac ist auch möglich" ??


*Es fehlen wohl die von Klaus inzwischen erwähnten Erfahrungen mit Langzeitwirkungen. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass in absehbarer Zeit , ein radioaktives Nuklid aus dem Hut gezaubert wird, das besser verträglich ist.

*Wir müssen unbedingt Raum für Zweifel lassen, sonst gibt es keinen Fortschritt, kein Dazulernen. Man kann nichts Neues herausfinden, wenn man nicht vorher eine Frage stellt. Und um zu fragen, bedarf es des Zweifelns.* 
(Richard P. Feynman)

Gruß Harald

----------


## MalteR

Lieber Peter,

genauso wie Klaus habe ich gestern Abend noch lange über das 225Ac recherchiert. Dabei bin ich auf eine Doktorarbeit gestoßen, die die von Klaus aufgezeigten Probleme deutlich darstellt. Anbei der Link:    http://edoc.ub.uni-muenchen.de/10917/1/Pfost_Birgit.pdf     Seite 33

Alles Gute für Dich!

Malte

----------


## Hvielemi

> Da kann man nur hoffen, dass in absehbarer Zeit , ein radioaktives Nuklid aus dem Hut gezaubert wird, das besser verträglich ist.


Das Problem ist weniger das Radionuklid, als der PSMA-Ligand,
der nicht nur an PCa-Zellen bindet, sondern sich auch in anderen 
Organen, z.B. Knochenmark, Speicheldrüsen und Nieren anreichert
und damit dem Radionuklid erlaubt, dort Schaden anzurichten.

Es braucht also spezifischere Liganden, ODER den aktiven Schutz
gefährdeter Organe vor der Anreicherung. Man vergleiche das
schwache Leuchten der Metastasen mit dem kräftigen Leuchten
der Speicheldrüsen in meinem obenstehenden Ga68-PSMA-PET-Bild.
Da wird deutlich, dass die gegenwärtige Anreicherung noch nicht
genügend spezifisch ist. Die daraus folgenden Nebenwirkungen,
die Peter erlitt, sind nicht Folge einer Streuwirkung, sondern
einer zwar spezifischen, aber ungewollten Anreicherung.

Ein anderes Radionuklid, etwa 133-Wismut (Bi), ändert am dieser
Fehlanreicherung in den Speicheldrüsen oder auch den Nieren nichts.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Konrad,

ist Dir* diese* Publikation vom Oktober 2014 bekannt?

*"Das höchste Gut sei die seelische Harmonie mit sich selbst"*
(Seneca)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Es ist doch schon lange bekannt, dass es PSMA Rezeptoren in den Geweben der Speichel-, Ohrspeichel und Tränendrüsen gibt, die die standardized uptake values (SUV) von PCA Tumoren teilweise übersteigen können. Ersichtlich auf jedem guten PSMA PET Scan, wie hier bei mir:



Das dürfte sicherlich eines der limitierenden Faktoren für eine Radionuklidtherapie darstellen. Man sollte die Funktionsfähigkeit dieser wichtigen Drüsen unbedingt erhalten.

Und nochmals der Hinweis, dass es auch PCA Zelllinien gibt, die kein PSMA präsentieren, also kein Befund im PSMA PET bedeutet nicht, dass da nichts ist!

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Andi,
das bedeutet dann im Klartext, daß diese Zelllinien auch  von unserer PSMA-Therapie unbehelligt bleiben. Kein sehr beruhigender  Gedanke.
Der absolute Hammer bei mir war aber der, daß im normalen  Knochenszintigramm genau die Knochenmetastasen, die mir die Probleme  bereitet haben, gar nicht sichtbar waren! Es zeigte nur die alten  Knochenmetastasen mit einer geringfügigen Progression im  Jahresverlauf an. Der ganze Umfang kam erst in Heidelberg bei der  Voruntersuchung zum Vorschein. 
Das wirft dann auch erhebliche Fragen nach der Zuverlässigkeit von Knochenszintigrammen (in fortgeschrittenen Stadien??) auf!
Grüße,
Peter

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Peter@all,

ich gehe einmal kurz dazwischen.

bei der Testung ob Ga 68 an PSMA andockt, habe ich den Schutz von Selen angesprochen. Die Höhe hatte ich mit 200 ug angegeben.
Es erfolgte ein Anruf der Uni Bonn mit dem Hinweis 400 ug 2-4 Std. vor der Untersuchung einzunehmen.
Solche Ärzte brauchen wir um NW zu minimieren.
Gleiches soll auch auf Chemo und Strahlentherapie wirksam sein. Das wird wissenschaftlich zuhauf publiziert.

Das Knochen CT ist einfach zu ungenau, Mikrometastasen können nicht erkannt werden. Aber das PSMA/Pet/Ct spürt diese auf. Macht es das nicht und hast du M. bist du für diese Therapieform wahrscheinlich nicht geeignet lieber Peter.

Ein weiteres Indiz sind beginnende Schmerzen einige Stunden nach Injektion.

Da auch bei der PSMA T. ruhende Metastasen vom Eiweiß involviert werden, stellt sich mir die Frage hattest du Schmerzen an den Metastasenstellen nach Injektion?
In der Regel haben alle unterschiedlich, stark ausgeprägte Schmerzen danach. Abklingend bis zu einer Woche. Das ist bei der Xofigo T. fast identisch. Ein Mitbetroffener hatte in Bonn 6 x Xofigo erhalten - während der Aufschäumphase - und keinen Erfolg damit.

Jetzt erhält er PSMA Lutetium 177 nach Testung.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## LowRoad

*Hallo Peter,*
ja, ich denke, das wäre dann der Fall. PCA  Spritze (PSMA Radionuklid) rein  geheilt, funktioniert sicher so nicht. Zumindest nicht als Monotherapie.



Der PSMA Rezeptor ist auf vielen Prostatakrebszellen präsent und bildet dabei ein aus der Zellmembran herausragendes Bindugsmotiv für einen noch unbekannten Botenstoff. Der in die Zelle ragende Teil besitzt wiederum eine Zinkfingerstruktur, die es nahelegt, dass der aktivierte Rezeptor an eine DNA Bindungsdomäne andockt, um dort entsprechende Transkriptionen auszulösen. Was diese dann bewirken würden, ist ebenfalls noch unklar.

Mehrere Berichte haben gezeigt, dass das Gen, das PSMA kodiert (FOLH1) ein durch Androgene negativ reguliertes Gen ist, und das eine Blockierung des Androgenrezeptors die PSMA-Expression erhöht.

Normalerweise machen Krebszellen solche Entwicklungen nicht ohne Grund durch, sondern sie haben irgendeinen Vorteil im Überlebenskampf. Hier kann ich das aber nicht unbedingt nachvollziehen. Es könnte sich möglicherweise auch um einen Mutationsunfall handeln, den wir zwar zur Bildgebung und Therapie ausnützen könnten, der aber von der Zelle nicht verteidigt wird, wenn man ihm auf die Pelle rückt. Ausschalten der PSMA Rezeptoren wird von der Zelle nicht mit Escapemechanismen beantwortet. Somit befürchte ich, dass das Ausschalten der PSMA positiven Zellen PSMA negative Zellen zurücklässt, und der Krebs fröhlich weiter wächst. PSMA gerichtete Therapien sollten daher massiv und möglichst in Kombination durchgeführt werden, um optimale Ergebnisse zu erzielen, denke ich. Als Monotherapie halte ich das Konzept nicht für kurativ. Das ist aber alles sehr spekulativ und, wenig wissenschaftlich eher an den Therapieergebnissen entlangkonstruiert.

PSMA positiv sind die ganzen LNCaP abgeleiteten Zelllinien, PSMA negativ sind beispielsweise die PC3 und DU145 Zellen.

----------


## Hvielemi

Ich ziehe dies mal rüber vom Sipuleucel- in den PSMA-Thread:




> Vielleicht tut sich eine Paralleltherapiemöglichkeit in der Zukunft auf.
> 
> In Freiburg wird auf Basis des PSMA Einweiß - nur beim Prostatakarzinom -  ein Bakterium eingeschleust, welches Tumorzellen angreift. Nun ja,  klinische Studien laufen erst an, aber aus dem Blick sollte man diesen  Ansatz nicht verlieren. Weiteres im Link:
> 
> http://www.lifeline.de/news/medizin-...-id141233.html


Die PSMA-Zellfähre - ich hab es schon lange angekündigt - kann nicht nur Beta- und Alphastrahler transportieren, sondern auch gezielt Chemotherapeutika, oder hier ein Bakteriengift in die PCa-Zellen einschleusen.

Der Anreisser aus obigem Link:



> Ein Bakteriengift, der in Prostatakrebszellen eingeschleust wird und  diese von innen zerstört  dieses Therapiekonzept wird derzeit von  Freiburger Wissenschaftlern entwickelt. Vor allem Patienten mit einem  Prostatatumor im fortgeschrittenen Stadium sollen künftig damit  behandelt werden.


Dass nicht nur Krebszellen, sondern auch Tränen- und Speicheldrüsen mit dem Zeug abgefüllt werden, bleibt natürlich.
Bleibt abzuwarten, wie das neue Konzept wirke und ob man der unerwünschte Aufnahme in den genannten Drüsen und sonstwo vorbeugen könne.

Mein utopisches "Spritze rein, und gut ist!" wird wohl uns, die wir heute betroffen sind, nicht mehr erreichen.
Aber kleine Schritte zur Verbesserung von Lebensqualität und auch Gesamtüberleben dürfen wir uns Jahr für Jahr erhoffen.
Vielleicht wird derzeit so etwas in Freiburg aufgegleist.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Fuchs55

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,
ich melde mich auch mal wieder. Vom 26.-29. 04.15 war ich in Bad Berka zum Restaging.
Dabei wurde dann auch ein erneutes PSMA-PET/CT gemacht. 
Prof. Baum ist sehr zufrieden mit den Ergebnissen, da ALLE Lymphknotenmetastasen sowie die kleine Knochenmetastase im Lendenwirbelbereich nicht mehr zu sehen sind. Sicher heißt das nicht, dass nichts mehr da ist, aber es muss ja wohl eine starke Reduktion der Metastasen erfolgt sein, da auch der PSA-Wert auf nun 5.57 gefallen ist.
Einziger Wermutstropfen ist die Diagnose  "Frühform einer beginnenden chronischen Pankreatitis. Das bedeutet nämlich, dass einem wieder etwas genommen wird, nämlich Gutes Essen.
Ich stelle hier nochmal meine letzten Laborwerte ein. Sie zeigen kaum eine Beeinträchtigung durch die Radioligandentherapie.

Für alle die besten Wünsche

Wolfgang


*Referenzwert*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*



08.09.14
10.09.14
10.10.14
05.11.14
16.11.14
17.11.14
17.12.14
13.01.15
18.01.15
20.01.15
17.02.15
03.03.15
24.03.15
08.04.15
26.04.15




1.Infusion LU177



2.Infusion LU177



3.Infusion LU177




Restaging
B. Berka

*Kreatinin*
mg/dl


*1.23*
*1.11*
*1.02*

*0.99*
*0.95*
*1.02*

*0.94*
*0.91*

*0.99*
*0.96*

*        *
62-106 µmol/l




90

87,5
84,0
90.0

83.1
80.4

87.5
84.9

*Harnsäure*
<420 µmol/l




377



412





385

*Harnstoff*
<50 mg/dl







36



34

35
38.4

*Erythrozyten*
4.5-5.9 T/l


4.81
4.58
4.40

4.76
4.72
4.44

4.7
4.78

4.60
4.47

*Hämatokrit*
0.40-0.53 l/l







0.43
0.40

0.42
0.43

0.42
0.40

*Leukozyten*
3.5-9.8 G/l


7.4
7.5
5.9

7.0
8.4
6.3

6.4
7.7

7.5
6.8

*Thrombozyten*
140-360 G/l


257
252
262

247
257
248

242
271

294
247

*Hämoglobin*
13.5-17.5 g/dl


*14.5*
*14.2*
*13.2*

*14.5*
*14.2*
*13.2*

*14.4*
*13.7*

*13.7*
*13.4*

*        *
8.6-12.1 mmol/l




8.2

9.0
8.8
8.2

8,9
8,5

8.5
8.3

*GOT*
<50 U/l


*23*
*25*
*17*

*25*
*22*
*23*

*26*
*21*

*25*
*18.6*

*   *
<0.85 µmol/s/l




0.28

0.42
0.37
0.38

0.43
0.35

0.42
0.31

*GPT*
<50 U/l


*17*
*18*
*12*

*21*
*17*
*17*

*22*
*19*

*22*
*15.6*

*    * 
<0.83 µmol/s/l




0.20

0.35
0.29
0.28

0.37
0.32

0.37
0.26

*GGT*
<60 U/l


*20*
*21*
*17*

*22*
*22*
*18*

*16*
*18*

*24*
*22.2*

*  *
0.17-1.19 µmol/s/l




0.29

0.37
0.37
0.30

0.27
0.30

0.40
0.37

*PSA*
<4 ng/ml
49.58

49.76
30.21
24.31

20.35
14.15
15.06

11.29

7.43

5.57





Kreatinin:        mg/dl x 88,4 = µmol/l

Hämoglobin:  g/dl x 0,6206 = mmol/l

GOT:             U/l x 0,016667 = µmol/s/l

GPT:              U/l x 0,016667 = µmol/s/l

GGT:             U/l x 0,016667 = µmol/s/l

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Wolfgang,

es freut mich, dass Du die Behandlung so gut wegsteckst. Und vor allem für den Erfolg damit hast. Hoffnung macht das auch. Wie geht es nun weiter?

Viele Grüße

WererE

----------


## Fuchs55

Den nächsten Termin, wieder zum Restaging, habe ich erst am 18 Oktober.
Prof. Baum möchte erst mal keine Infusion mehr geben, sondern meint, man sollte den Nadir des PSA abwarten und bei einem Anstieg nochmal eine Hormontherapie beginnen. Er glaubt, dass er mit seiner Therapie große Teile der aggressivsten Tumorzellen eliminiert hat und die weniger aggressiven Zellen vielleicht noch auf die ADT ansprechen.

Beste Grüße

Wolfgang

----------


## WernerE

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen, Wolfgang.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

am 31.03.15 habe ich den dritten Durchgang mit 177Lu absolviert. Die Dosis betrug 5400 MBq. Vetragen habe ich ich die Behandlung diese Mal wieder sehr gut: kein Schüttelfrost, kein Erbrechen, keine Schmerzen.
Leider ist das PSA auf 77,96 per 04.05.15 gestiegen und ich habe neue Metastasen in der Leber und im Hoden.
In Absprache mit den Ärzten werde ich bis Ende Mai warten u. dann erneut den PSA messen. Falls er dann gefallen sein wird, verzichtige ich weiterhin auf Zytiga und "begnüge" mich mit Zoladex und 177Lu. Ist das PSA nicht gefallen werde ich Zytiga nehmen müssen.
Der Prof. hofft darauf, dass es sich um eine Escape Reaktion handelt, da ich drei Monate lang die Zoladex Spritze nicht genommen habe. Ich hoffe mit.

MalteR

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Malte,

warum "verzichtest Du weiterhin auf Zytiga"?
Warum denkst Du nicht an Xtandi?

Drücke Dir fest die Daumen!

Klaus

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Malte,

so eine Sch..... Erst kannst Du die Therapie nicht vertragen, dann schnappt man Dir eine andere vor der Nase weg, dann kannst Du 177Lu vertragen und der PSA geht rauf, statt runter, Versuche irgendwie, den Kopf oben zu behalten.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Klaus,

ja, das ist die Gretchenfrage für Fortgeschrittene. Wann nimmt man eines der Mittel der letzten Wahl? Und dann? Ich werde weiterhin versuchen, solange es irgendwie geht auf Zytiga bzw. Xtandi zu verzichten und mit 177Lu plus Zoladex auszukommen (und div. anderen Mittelchen). Wir hoffen ja alle, dass aus den Forschungen mit Immuntherapien bald etwas mit Nutzen für die Betroffenen herauskommt.

@ WernerE

Danke für Deine moralische Unterstützung!

MalteR

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

die nachstehende Patienteninformation zur Radio Liganden Therapie mit Lu177/PSMA habe ich von der Zentralklinik Bad Berka (www.zentralklinik.de).

Wir wissen alle, dass es diese Therapie mittlerweile an diversen Standorten gibt, aber eine ganz aktuelle Patienteninformation habe ich nur aus Bad Berka.
Deshalb stelle ich sie hier ein. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich die Schrift größer bekomme. Habe viel ausprobiert.

MalteR

http://www.bnfpk.de/files/Strahlenth...m-177_PSMA.pdf 

_Der eingestellte Text wurde von der Forumsadministration gelöscht. Begründung: Möglicher Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht. Der Text ist über den vorstehenden Link leicht zugänglich, kann von jedermann als PDF-Datei heruntergeladen und braucht deshalb hier nicht eingestellt zu werden.  RalfDm_

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

mein PSA ist deutlich von 74 auf 54 gefallen. Der Prof. Baum hatte mit seinen Escape Überlegungen gottseidank Recht und die Therapie wirkt.

MalteR

----------


## WernerE

Glückwunsch Malte, ich hoffe, es geht so weiter.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hans70

Guten Abend Malte,
ich bin einer von (wahrscheinlich) vielen stillen Mitleser die ihre Hoffnung auf diese Therapie setzen und verfolge Deine Beiträge mit großer Aufmerksamkeit.
Ich wünsche Dir weiterhin Erfolg mit der Therapie und berichte uns weiter.
Gruß
Hans

----------


## Fuchs55

Hallo Malte,

ich freue mich, diese guten Nachrichten von Dir zu hören!
Weiterhin alles Gute für Dich.

Beste Grüße

Wolfgang

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Malte,

ja, auch meine Freude ist groß und vielleicht haben dann die Prof´s doch recht, die immer wieder vom schnellen Hochschießen des PSA beim Zerfall von untergehenden TZ sprechen.
Je steiler der Anstieg, wird mit einer hohen Ansprechrate gleichgesetzt.
Nun ja, wir waren ja immer etwas skeptisch gegenüber diesen Thesen. Wollen wir einmal das Beste hoffen.

Was mir Sorgen macht, ist der angestiegene CGA Wert bei dir, auch der Testosteron ist nicht im optimalen Bereich. Was macht das DHT?
Ich hoffe, dass du Zoladex nur für einen Monat dir hast implantieren lassen.

Wie ist das Wohlbefinden unter Progesteron, D3?
Kannst du dich noch an meine nächtlichen Schwitzattacken erinnern, assoziert mit gutem Wohlbefinden danach?

Ich wünsche dir eine lange Zeit der Remission.

Nach meinen 3 Zyklen Xofigo ( Alpharadin ) habe ich mir eine Auszeit gegönnt und den PSA und mich in Ferien geschickt.

Herzliche Grüsse auch an Brigitte
Hans-J. von Rügen

----------


## MalteR

Lieber Hans, 

viele Fragen, wenig Antworten. Der CEA geht hoch aufgrund meiner Lebermetas. Mein Wohlbefinden ist so eine Sache für sich: an manchen Tagen stehe ich komplett neben mir, aber das ist selten. Neulich habe ich zu heiß geduscht mit der Folge, dass mein Kreislauf völlig zusammen gebrochen ist. Mein HB scheint sich bei 9,0 einzupendeln. Damit wäre ich zufrieden, aber Prof. Baum nicht. Der benötigt einen einen höheren HB, damit sich die Zahl der PSMA Rezeptoren erhöht. Somit bekomme ich in Bad Berka (29.06.15) wenigstens zwei Erythrozytenkonzentrate. Das bessert zwar auch mein Wohlbefinden aber eben nur für kurze Zeit.

Die gute Nachricht: Der PSA ist weiter gefallen auf 41,73 (04.06.15).

Es ist gut, dass Xofigo bei Dir so gut gewirkt hat, Glückwunsch. Genieße Deine (Arbeits)Ferien!

Herzliche Grüße, auch an Hannelore!

Malte

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Malte,

ich möchte dich auf folgendes Aufmerksam machen um dein Blutbild zu triggern.

Die Bestimmung der Retrikulozyten.
*Was sind Retikulozyten?*Retikulozyten sind die Vorstufe der roten Blutkörperchen. Man kann sie also auch als jugendliche Erythrozyten bezeichnen. Sie wandern aus dem Knochenmark in das Blut, dort erfolgt die endgültige Reifung zum Erythrozyten innerhalb von circa einem Tag.
Durch eine spezielle Färbemethode kann man Erythrozyten und Retikulozyten auseinanderhalten. Dabei kann man bei Letzteren netzartige Strukturen entdecken. Daher kommt auch der Name – Reticulum ist das lateinische Wort für Netz.


*Warum wird der Retikulozyten-Wert gemessen?*Dieser Wert ist vor allem bei einer Blutarmut interessant. Ist er hoch, kann das ein Hinweis darauf sein, dass der Körper versucht, einen Erythrozytenmangel zu beheben, indem er vermehrt unreife Zellen ins Blut abgibt. Ist der Retikulozyten-Wert niedrig, dann liegt wahrscheinlich eine Anämie bedingt durch Blutbildungsstörung vor.
Durch die Messung lässt sich außerdem sehr gut kontrollieren, ob eine Therapie im Falle eines Eisen- oder Vitaminmangels angeschlagen hat. Sind die Werte hoch, dann spricht das dafür, dass der Körper wieder ausreichend mit dem benötigten Stoff versorgt wird. Er hat die Blutbildung wieder aufgenommen.



Sind die Retrikulozyten OK, hast du genug Knochenmasse zur Blutbildung.

Wo liegen dann die Ursachen der Anämie?

Retikulozyten sind die Vorläuferzellen der Erythrozyten. Die Bestimmung des Wertes wird zur Suche nach der Ursache einer Blutarmut genutzt. Außerdem ist er nützlich um zu kontrollieren, ob eine Therapie mit Folsäure, Eisen oder Vitamin B12 bei einer Anämie erfolgreich ist.

Weitere Störungen können sein:

Das die Schilddrüse durch die jahrelangen ADT's homonell so geschädigt ist, dass sie nicht mehr richtig arbeitet.

Die Bestimmung des TSH
des freien fT3
des freien fT4

können darüber Auskunft geben ob du hier nachhelfen könntest um dein Blutbild zu verbessern. Auf natürlichem Wege.

Lohnt vielleicht einmal darüber nach zu denken.

Ganz herzliche Grüsse
Hans-J.

----------


## MalteR

Lieber Hans,

danke für die vielen Hinweise. Ab 15.06. kann ich den Hinweisen nachgehen. 

Dir alles Gute!

Malte

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

von Mittwoch bis Freitag war ich auf der Jahrestagung des BPS. Am Freitag waren zwei von der Überschrift her, in meinen Augen, tolle Vorträge angekündigt:

1. "Optimale Therapiesequenz von Zytiga, Xtandi, Taxotere, Alpharadin, Sipuleucel-T", Prof. Dr. Merseburger, Lübeck

Das Ergebnis des Vortrages war, das es keine optimale Sequenz gibt! Sehr enttäuschend für mich und die anderen Zuhörer.
Warum eine solche Überschrift, wenn dann nur heiße Luft dabei herauskommt.

2. "Diagnose und Therapie des kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebses mit Prostataspezifischem Antigen", Prof. Dr. Dr. Debus, Heidelberg

Auch bei diesem Vortrag war ich enttäuscht, da sich die Ausführungen mehr auf die Diagnostik als auf die Therapie bezogen. 
Allerdings habe ich ich mitgenommen, dass auch 177Lu die Speicheldrüsen angreift. Ich hatte mich gewundert, warum ich nach der dritten Therapie immer Durst hatte
 und sogar nachts eine Flasche Wasser am Bett stehen hatte. Nun weiß ich es.

Insgesamt muss ich wohl zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass ich meine Erwartungshaltung deutlich niedriger ansetzen muss bezüglich konkreter Aussagen in solchen Vorträgen.

MalteR

----------


## Hvielemi

> Hallo Fortgeschrittene,
> 
> Warum eine solche Überschrift, wenn dann nur heiße Luft dabei herauskommt.
> 
> Allerdings habe ich ich mitgenommen, dass auch 177Lu die Speicheldrüsen angreift. Ich hatte mich gewundert, warum ich nach der dritten Therapie immer Durst hatte
>  und sogar nachts eine Flasche Wasser am Bett stehen hatte.


Hallo Malte
Du sprichst uns als 'Fortgeschrittene' an.
Als regelmässige Leser dieses Forums wissen wir viel, vielleicht zu viel,
um aus einem für Patienten formulierten Vortrag viel neues zu ziehen.

Deswegen überrascht mich, dass dir entgangen ist, dass Speichel- und
Tränendrüsen von einer PSMA-Liganden-Therapie angegriffen werden.
Egal, welches Radioisotop man verwendet, der Ligand bindet dort, wo
es in der PET-Diagnostik leuchtet.

So ziemlich das hellste in meinem PSMA-PET waren die Speicheldrüsen:
Klick auf Bild

Das hatte mich damals nur gewundert, heute ist die Konsequenz klar.
Vor vier Jahren hatte ich mich euphorisch über PSMA-Theranostics, wie man das 
heute wohl nennen würde, geäussert. Nun hab ich mich dazu durchgerungen, die
Hormontherapien so lange wie irgend möglich auszureizen und erst dann zu entscheiden,
ob mir Theranostics oder Chemotherapie in der Abwägung von zu erwartenden
Nebenwirkungen und Wirkungen näher liege,falls überhaupt.
Allerdings wird mir dies erst ermöglicht durch deine und anderer Foristen Erfahrungen.
So kurz ist der Weg vom vermeintlichen Pionier von 2012 zum Nachzügler von 2016
oder noch später.

Gesundes Gewebe soll sich, im Gegensatz zu Krebs, von Strahlenschäden erholen.
Ich wünsch Dir und allen anderen Theranostik-Patienten eine rasche Regeneration
der Speicheldrüsen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

*Hi Malte,*
da habe ich mich längst dran gewöhnt, dass auf Patiententagen kalter Kaffee verkauft wird Wenn man "leading edge" Informationen zum PCA erfahren will, muss man regelmäßig die internationalen Plattformen nach Veröffentlichungen durchsuchen. Kein Problem heutzutage.

*Therapiesequenz:*
Das ist auch echt schwierig zu verallgemeinern, denn man müsste erstmal unterschieden, ob wir es mit Kastrationsresistenz nach erfolgloser Primärtherapie oder nach Diagnose eines metastasierten PCAs zu tun haben.

Dich interessiert ja wohl mehr der zweite Fall. Da würde ich bei früher Kastrationsresistenz, und dem Absetzen des Antiandrogens (meist Bicalutamide), erst mal eine PSMA PET Bildgebung machen. Entsprechend der Ergebnisse des "whole genome sequencing" beim PCA entwickelt sich Kastrationsresistenz nicht systemisch, sondern punktuell. Kann man diese Läsionen lokalisieren wäre gegebenenfalls auch eine entsprechende lokale Therapie (z.B. Cyberknife) angeraten?! Ansonsten würde ich Abiraterone+Dexamethasone (kein Prednisone, Triamcinolone,...) als Zweitlinientherapie Enzalutamide vorziehen. Als Ergänzung gäbe es Sipuleucel-T und/oder eine PSMA Radionuklidtherapie. Bei Versagen Docetaxel, oder Cabazitaxel wenn Docetaxel schon eingesetzt wurde, und in Kombination mit Dasatinib bei vorhandenen Knochenmetastasen. Platinchemo kommt ebenfalls als Ergänzung in Frage, wenn AR-V7 Mutationen nachweisbar wären.

Prostvac in Kombination mit einem PD1/PD-L1 immune checkpoint inhibitors sind noch Zukunfstmusik!

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Urologe fs,

es wird zur Zeit einiges über PSMA-617 geschrieben. Uni Heidelberg, Herr Prof. Haberkorn will damit möglichst bald eine klinische Studie durchführen.

Meine Frage: Ist das z.Z. in der Diagnostik und Therapie eingesetzte PSMA das PSMA-617 oder ist es ein anderes?

Herzliche Grüße

MalteR

----------


## Urologe

Identisch - meines Wissens

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ist das z.Z. in der Diagnostik und Therapie eingesetzte PSMA das PSMA-617 oder ist es ein anderes?


PSMA ist das 'Prostata-Spezifische-Membran-Antigen', ein körpereigenes Oberflächenmerkmal von 
Prostata- und auch Prostatakrebszellen.

PSMA-617 ist ein Ligand, der, wenn per venöser Injektion der Infusion verabreicht, an PSMA bindet.
Daran werden je nach Bedarf zuvor Radioisotopen gebunden, die somit vom Liganden an die Krebszellen
gebracht und gebunden werden. Daher auch der Ausdruck 'Zellfähre'.

Verwendet man dabei Gallium68 wird daraus ein Radiodiagnostikum, für PET-Untersuchungen.
Mit geeigneten Iod-, Actinium-, Yttrium- oder Lutetium-Isotopen wird daraus ein Radiotherapeutikum
zur inneren Bestrahlung von Prostatakrebs.

Das Problem dieser Stoffe ist, dass sie recht schnell zerfallen und daher in einer Speziellen Apotheke
fortlaufend hergestellt werden müssen aus dem PSMA-617-Liganden und dem von einem
nahen Zyklotron oder einer anderen kerntechnischen Anlage erzeugten Radioisotop.
Eine Firma in Klagenfurt verteilt ihre Radiodiagnostika und -therapeutika per eigenem Flugzeug
und kann so den Lieferradius erhöhen.

Puistola

----------


## Fuchs55

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

leider komme ich erst jetzt dazu, mich mal wieder zu melden.
Habe neue Laborwerte vom 02.06.(unten in der Tabelle).
Es freut mich sehr, dass der PSA-Wert nochmal stark gefallen ist. Das deutet ja darauf hin, dass die Therapie noch nachhaltig wirkt, denn die letzte Infusion hatte ich ja am 18.01.15 erhalten. Möge es noch lange so weitergehen.

Grüße und die besten Wünsche für Alle

Wolfgang


*Referenzwert*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*
*Datum*



08.09.14
10.09.14
10.10.14
05.11.14
16.11.14
17.11.14
17.12.14
13.01.15
18.01.15
20.01.15
17.02.15
03.03.15
24.03.15
08.04.15
26.04.15
02.06.15




1.Infusion LU177



2.Infusion LU177



3.Infusion LU177




Restaging
B. Berka


*Kreatinin*

mg/dl


*1.23*
*1.11*
*1.02*

*0.99*
*0.95*
*1.02*

*0.94*
*0.91*

*0.99*
*0.96*
*0.98*

*        *
62-106 µmol/l




90

87,5
84,0
90.0

83.1
80.4

87.5
84.9
86,6

*Harnsäure*
<420 µmol/l




377



412





385


*Harnstoff*
<50 mg/dl







36



34

35
38.4
32

*Erythrozyten*
4.5-5.9 T/l


4.81
4.58
4.40

4.76
4.72
4.44

4.7
4.78

4.60
4.47
4.76

*Hämatokrit*
0.40-0.53 l/l







0.43
0.40

0.42
0.43

0.42
0.40
0.43

*Leukozyten*
3.5-9.8 G/l


7.4
7.5
5.9

7.0
8.4
6.3

6.4
7.7

7.5
6.8
6.5

*Thrombozyten*
140-360 G/l


257
252
262

247
257
248

242
271

294
247
255

*Hämoglobin*
13.5-17.5 g/dl


*14.5*
*14.2*
*13.2*

*14.5*
*14.2*
*13.2*

*14.4*
*13.7*

*13.7*
*13.4*
*13.5*

*        *
8.6-12.1 mmol/l




8.2

9.0
8.8
8.2

8,9
8,5

8.5
8.3
8,4

*GOT*
<50 U/l


*23*
*25*
*17*

*25*
*22*
*23*

*26*
*21*

*25*
*18.6*
*21*

*   *
<0.85 µmol/s/l




0.28

0.42
0.37
0.38

0.43
0.35

0.42
0.31
0.35

*GPT*
<50 U/l


*17*
*18*
*12*

*21*
*17*
*17*

*22*
*19*

*22*
*15.6*
*17*

*    * 
<0.83 µmol/s/l




0.20

0.35
0.29
0.28

0.37
0.32

0.37
0.26
0.28

*GGT*
<60 U/l


*20*
*21*
*17*

*22*
*22*
*18*

*16*
*18*

*24*
*22.2*
*16*

*  *
0.17-1.19 µmol/s/l




0.29

0.37
0.37
0.30

0.27
0.30

0.40
0.37
0.27

*PSA*
<4 ng/ml
49.58

49.76
30.21
24.31

20.35
14.15
15.06

11.29

7.43

5.57
3.82

----------


## Hvielemi

Das, lieber Wolfgang, ist spektakulär!
Es ist ja nicht nur die beachtliche Senkung des PSA-Werte, sondern darüber
hinaus die vermiedene Steigerung des PSA während derselben Zeit weit in
die Hunderte, wenn Du die Therapie nicht gehabt hättest. Dein PSA liegt 
nun also bei vielleicht einem % dessen, was er ohne die Lu177-Therapie wäre.

Darf ich dich nach den Nebenwirkungen fragen, insbesondere, wie es sich
mit den Speicheldrüsen und dem Wohlbefinden verhält?

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## WernerE

Glückwunsch Wolfgang,

zumindest für Dich ist das offensichtlich die optimale Therapie.

Auf dass es so weitergeht.

WernerE

----------


## Fuchs55

@Konrad:

Lieber Konrad, wie es auch bei Dir der Fall war, konnte man auf den Bildern die angereicherten Speicheldrüsen sehr gut erkennen.
Trotzdem hatte und habe ich bis heute keine Probleme damit; vielleicht auch deshalb, weil ich jedesmal ab Infusion und dann bis 3 Tage danach getrunken habe wie ein alter Ochse(tlw. zw. 4-5l täglich), so dass die Reste des LU-177 möglichst schnell ausgeschwemmt werden.
Mein Wohlbefinden hält sich in Grenzen, weil ich mich häufig total müde und kaputt fühle.

@ Werner:
Danke für den "frommen" Wunsch!

Allen ein schönes Wochende und zukünftig viel Glück

Wolfgang

----------


## MalteR

Bericht über das letzte Restaging am 29. + 30.06.15 in Bad Berka:

Vorneweg: die vierte Behandlung habe ich nicht erhalten, da zu wenig PSMA Rezeptoren vorhanden bzw. nicht genügend Uptake.

Grundsätzlich sind die PSMA affinen Metastasen regredient, sagt man. Die schlechte Nachricht ist, dass ich auch Metastasen habe, die nicht PSMA  exprimieren. Diese Metastasen sind progredient, was sich am steigenden PSA ablesen läßt: von 41,73 am 04.06. auf 50,06 am 29.06 gestiegen. Das erste Mal seit März 2014 leuchten auch wieder zwei altbekannte Knochenmetastasen. Das nächste Restaging wird Mitte Oktober sein.

Für die regredienten Metas könnte ich aber auch eine andere Schlußfolgerung ziehen: Auch hier ist das Uptake nicht so groß, weil die Metas regredient sind, sondern sie nehmen weniger auf, weil nicht genügend Rezeptoren vorhanden sind. Warum sind zuwenig Rezeptoren vorhanden? Weil ich einen zu niedrigen HB habe (zuletzt 8,5). Ein höherer HB bedeutet lt. Prof. Baum auch eine bessere PSMA-Rezeptorendichte.

Die Empfehlung von Prof. Baum lautet: Den HB wenigstens auf 11 halten (das bedeutet regelmäßig Infusion von Erythrozytenkonzentrat) und beginnen mit Zytiga und Dexamethason. Das werde ich nun wohl auch machen.

MalteR

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Malte,

das ist bedauerlich. Aber uns wird einmal mehr aufgezeigt, dass bei einigen Menschen eine Behandlung zu einem durchschlagenden Erfolg führt und die gleiche bei einem anderen kaum anschlägt. Ich hoffe, dass Du die auf Dich zugeschnittene Rezeptur auch noch erhalten wirst.

Viele Glück

WernerE

----------


## Urologe

Ich würde auch über eine Chemotherapie nachdenken.
Und evtl. zuvor im MAINTRAC die diversen Chemotherapeutika testen lassen.
Vielleicht gibt es noch andere sinnvolle Medikamente ...

Ich habe mal einen Auszug der MAINTRAC-Möglichkeiten angefügt:

*MAINTRAC Zellzahlbestimmung CETC (circulating epithelial tumor cells)* 
*Erfolgskontrolle unter Therapie (Verlaufskurve)* 
*Laborpreis* 
*MAINTRAC Wirkstofftestung („Chemosensitivität“)* 
*Wirkstoff* 
Docetaxel
Paclitaxel
Cyclophosphamid
Epirubicin
5-Fluoruracil
Doxorubicin
Gemcitabine
Vinorelbin
Cisplatin
Carboplatin
*Wirkstoff* 
Curcuma
Artesunat
Vitamin C
Helixor A; M; P
DCA (Dichloracetat)
Amanita phalloides
Sulforaphan
Hypericin
Graviola
Iscador M; Q; U; P
*Laborpreis*: 1x Zellzählung € 165,14 zuzüglich
€ 299,14 je zu testendes Medikament.
Getestet werden können alle zytotoxischen Substanzen. Bei nicht aufgeführten Wirkstoffen bitten wir vor Beauftragung um telefonische Rücksprache.
*Kombinationen* (keine Einzelmessung) werden als ein Wirkstoff abgerechnet. Bitte vermerken.
Oxaliplatin
H ER2/neu- Amplifikation (FISH) € 202,79
Androgenrezeptor (AR) € 175,74
EGFR- Amplifikation (FISH)
Progesteronrezeptor (PR) € 202,79
Wachstumsfraktion (Ki67) € 175,74
Apoptose-Nachweis – beginnender Zelltod (TUNEL) € 219,44
Epidermaler Wachstumsfaktor (EGFR) € 175,74
Östrogenrezeptor (ER) € 175,74
Stammzellfaktor-Rezeptor (c-Kit) € 175,74
PSA (Prostataspezifisches Antigen) € 175,74
Vascular Endothelial Growth Factor Receptor 2 (VEGFR2) € 175,74
PSMA (Prostataspezifisches Membranantigen) € 175,74
Insulin-like Growth Factor 1 Receptor (IGF1R) bei HER2/neu-Resistenz € 175,74
B7-H3 ( Oberflächenantigen CD 276) € 175,74

----------


## LowRoad

> ...leuchten auch wieder zwei altbekannte Knochenmetastasen...


*Hallo Malte,*
vielen Dank für deinen Bericht  du bist der einzig verbliebene Bundesnetzwerker, der hier noch aktiv über seinen Werdegang berichtet.

Was ich nicht verstehe, ist, das irgendwelche alte Knochenmetastasen wieder leuchten?! Sind diese PSMA positiv? Dann könnte der PSA Anstieg doch auch daher kommen?

Das ein PSMA gebundenes Radiopharmakon nicht ewig wirksam ist, liegt in der Eigenschaft des Krebses begründet, sich immer wieder Auswege aus für ihn bedrohlichen Situationen zu schaffen. Spannend ist, was für Zellen mit welchen Eigenschaften nach Lu177 Therapie zurückbleiben, wie kann man diese jetzt bildgebend darstellen und wie gezielt behandeln? Das ist alles Neuland und deshalb extrem wichtig über frühzeitige Erfahrungen Betroffener zu verfügen, daher nochmals Dank für deine dauerhafte Bereitschaft uns zu informieren!

Viel Glück nun mit Abiraterone + Dexamethasone.

----------


## Harald_1933

> einzig verbliebene Bundesnetzwerker, der hier noch aktiv über seinen Werdegang berichtet.


Lieber Andi,

hab Dank für Deine Meinungsbildung resp. indirekte Rückfrage. In der Tat ist es bedauerlich, das sich die weiterhin noch aktiven Bundesnetzwerker hier nicht mehr einbringen. Nach einem vor längerer Zeit zu lesendem Beitrag in dieser Forumsecke wäre das Bundesnetzwerk selbst noch nicht so aufgestellt, dass man dort fündig werden könnte, wenn es um Rückfragen zu einzelnen Forumsmitgliedern, die dort aktiv sind, ginge. Nun denn, wir beschränken uns einfach auf das, was aktualisierten Forums-Profilen bzw. unter www.myprostate.eu, sofern dort etwas hinterlegt wurde, zu entnehmen ist.

Alles Gute, lieber Andi, bei Deinen eigenen Bemühungen, dem PCa noch für ganz lange Zeit ein Schnippchen zu schlagen.

*"Ich glaube die Ungeduld, mit der man seinem Ziel zueilt, ist die Klippe, an der gerade oft die besten Menschen scheitern"*
(Friedrich Hölderlin)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Urologe fs,



> Ich würde auch über eine Chemotherapie nachdenken.
> Und evtl. zuvor im MAINTRAC die diversen Chemotherapeutika testen lassen.
> Vielleicht gibt es noch andere sinnvolle Medikamente ...


welche Rolle spielt bei solchen Betrachtungen/Untersuchungen das Erythropoetin? Ist das Körpereigene EPO erhöht oder erniedrigt? 
Inwieweit würde eine Substitution die Ery-Produktion beeinflussen?

Gruß Heribert

----------


## MalteR

> Nach einem vor längerer Zeit zu lesendem Beitrag in dieser Forumsecke wäre das Bundesnetzwerk selbst noch nicht so aufgestellt, dass man dort fündig werden könnte, wenn es um Rückfragen zu einzelnen Forumsmitgliedern, die dort aktiv sind, ginge.
> Harald


Lieber Harald,

schaue einfach bei http://www.bnfpk.de/ rein. Es ist zwar noch nicht perfekt, aber Du wirst schon einiges finden.
Nur ist diese Seite nicht nicht so aufgebaut, dass hier die Historie der Mitglieder hinterlegt ist. Das wäre doppelt gemoppelt, denn es gibt ja das Forum und myprostate.eu.


@ Andi

Danke für Deine Hinweise und guten Wünsche!

Herzliche Grüße

Malte

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Malte, 

vielen Dank, dass Du Dich noch mal geräuspert hast, nachdem wegen Deiner Ablehnung zu Chemotherapie und einer fehlenden Begründung dazu irgendwie der Faden zwischen uns abgerissen schien. Die von Dir eingestellte Web-Seite bietet doch inzwischen schon Etliches an Informationen zu Genetik/Epigenetik, zu Therapien und zu Biologischen Grundprozessen. Ich freue mich für Dich als Schatzmeister, dass es doch gut voran geht. Meine guten Wünsche, auch was Deine aktuelle Therapie bzw. die nun geplante anbetrifft, begleiten Dich. 

*"Wer sich auf das Schlimmste gefasst macht, überwindet die Angst davor und kann wieder klar denken"*
(Andrew Carnegie)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## LowRoad

*Danke Harald*
für die guten Wünsche! Das Schicksal hat es bisher gut mit mir gemeint, und ich werde nichts unversucht lassen, es davon zu überzeugen mir weiterhin gewogen zu bleiben. Selbstverständlich weiß ich aber, dass man mit Knochenmetastasen einen nicht zu gewinnenden Kampf führt  das ängstigt mich nicht, denn:

_"Life is not measured by the number of breaths you take; It is measured by the the number of moments that take your breath away"_
 
In diesem Sinne werde ich mich am Wochenende mal bei den *Flying Legends in Duxford* umschauen  freu mich wie Bolle!

----------


## uwes2403

Ganz beeindruckend - was fliegst Du ? :-)

Viel Spass....

Uwe

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

in der Tat Atem beraubend. Zunächst habe ich mich als Unwissender kundig gemacht, wo Duxford liegt, nämlich -* hier* - und zur Veranstaltung -* hier* - wollte ich auch mehr erfahren. Ich wünsche Dir gute Anreise und gehe mal davon aus, dass Du ein Fahrrad für die letzte Teilstrecke nutzen wirst.  

Ja, über den Wolken muss die Freiheit wohl grenzenlos sein.

*"Die Grenze der Freiheit bestimmten die Anrainer"*
(Stanislaw Jerzy Lec)

Herzliche Grüße 

Harald

----------


## LowRoad

> - was fliegst Du ?


*Uwe,*
ich bin Gast im Harfenflieger vom Hahn nach Stansted  :L&auml;cheln:  - ansonsten Fußgänger.

Habe zwar eine sehr lange Modellflugkarriere hinter mir, aber zu einer eigenen Fluglizenz habe ich mich bisher nicht durchringen können. Knackpunkt hierbei wäre natürlich das Medical, was zumindest aber für den UL Bereich wohl machbar erscheint. Irgendwie habe ich mein Herz an die Chopper (Helicopter) verloren. Leider gibt es in Deutschland noch keinen UL-Heli Klasse, anders als in Frankreich oder Italien. In USA gibt es sogar eine *Micolight Klasse für Helis*, da brauchst du nur 8 Trainingsstunden, das wars -* Seufz*!

Äh, ich glaube, wir kommen vom Thema ab!

----------


## MalteR

> Was ich nicht verstehe, ist, das irgendwelche alte Knochenmetastasen wieder leuchten?! Sind diese PSMA positiv? Dann könnte der PSA Anstieg doch auch daher kommen?
> 
> Das ein PSMA gebundenes Radiopharmakon nicht ewig wirksam ist, liegt in der Eigenschaft des Krebses begründet, sich immer wieder Auswege aus für ihn bedrohlichen Situationen zu schaffen. Spannend ist, was für Zellen mit welchen Eigenschaften nach Lu177 Therapie zurückbleiben, wie kann man diese jetzt bildgebend darstellen und wie gezielt behandeln? Das ist alles Neuland und deshalb extrem wichtig über frühzeitige Erfahrungen Betroffener zu verfügen, daher nochmals Dank für deine dauerhafte Bereitschaft uns zu informieren!


Lieber Andi,

es sieht so aus, als ob die beiden Knochenmetas PSMA exprimiert haben, denn es wurde nur ein 68Ga-PSMA-PET gemacht.
Die Frage für mich ist: Macht es Sinn im Okt. erneut ein PSMA-PET zu machen oder wäre es besser ein Cholin 11 PET zu machen? Oder Beides? 
Wenn meine TZ nicht genügend PSMA auf ihrer Oberfläche haben, könnte es ja auch sein, das mittlerweile schon mehr Knochenmetas wieder aktiv sind, ohne das sie detektiert wurden.
Spannende Fragen, die ich mit Frau Prof. Franzius klären muss.

Die Einnahme von Zytiga seit dem 11.07. bekommt mir gut und ich hoffe, dass diese systemische Behandlung auch die neuen Metastasen zurückdrängen wird. Der nächste PSA Status wird ca. Ende Juli erfolgen. Insgesamt geht es mir deutlich besser und ich scheine aus dem tiefen Tal wieder herauszukommen.

Alles Gute!

MalteR

----------


## MalteR

> Die Frage für mich ist: Macht es Sinn im Okt. erneut ein PSMA-PET zu machen oder wäre es besser ein Cholin 11 PET zu machen? Oder Beides? 
> Wenn meine TZ nicht genügend PSMA auf ihrer Oberfläche haben, könnte es ja auch sein, das mittlerweile schon mehr Knochenmetas wieder aktiv sind, ohne das sie detektiert wurden.
> Spannende Fragen, die ich mit Frau Prof. Franzius klären muss.
> MalteR


Diese Fragen stellen für mich schon ein großes Problem dar.
*Ich habe gerade ganz aktuell von einem weiteren Fall gehört, der in Heidelberg behandelt wurde und dem es genauso wie mir ergeht.  Also scheint sich hier eine generelle Problematik aufzutun. 
*
Bevor man sich alleine auf die PSMA-Diagnostik einläßt als einziges Kriterium zur Beurteilung des Metastasenwachstums bzw. zur Beurteilung evtl. Behandlungserfolge, sollten sich die Betroffenen einer weiteren Bildgebung mit einem anderen Strahler (z.B. Cholin oder F18 ) unterziehen, damit nicht wie bei mir dass böse Erwachen erfolgt, das eben Metas da sind die nicht PSMA exprimieren.

Für mich bedeutet das, ich habe ca. ein Jahr lang munter die nicht PSMA affinen Metastasen weiter wachsen lassen und hatte deshalb die PSA-Erhöhung.

Diese Problematik wird in den Veröffentlichung zu "Theranostiks" noch nicht thematisiert.

Die Behandlungserfolge sprechen einerseits für sich, aber es sollten zügig die Gründe für Therapieversager auf den Tisch!

Herzliche Grüße

MalteR

----------


## LowRoad

*Lieber Malte,*
ganz herzlichen Dank für deinen Bericht! Auch mich treibt schon länger die Frage um, was denn passiert, wenn alle PSMA positiven Zellen durch Bestrahlung abgetötet werden. Was bleibt zurück? Welche Eigenschaft hat diese Zellpopulationen dann? Wie kann man sie z.B. bildgebend darstellen  wie behandeln? Erlangen sie erst ein Wachstumssignal, wenn die PSMA positiven Zellen eliminiert wurden?

Ein vergleichbares Problem ergibt sich eventuell auch bei Immuntherapien, die ebenfalls PSMA als Zielstruktur definieren!

Leider stehen wir noch ganz am Anfang mit dem Einsatz PSMA gebundener PET Tracer und Beta Emitter. Ich persönlich würde Lu177 Theranostics nicht zu früh einsetzen wollen, wie es hier manchmal empfohlen wird, um nicht die PSMA PET Diagnostik zu verlieren, denn etwas Besseres haben wir momentan nicht. Forschungen gehen aktuell in Richtung Prostate Stem Cell Antigen (PSCA), mal sehen, ob das eine neue Option wird? Bis dahin müssen wir uns eventuell per 18F-FDG-PET, C11-Acetate-PET oder einem Multiparametrischen MRI-Scan versorgen, wenn das PSMA-PET keine Befunde (mehr) zeigt.

Malte dir alles Gute - *Stay vertical!*

----------


## MalteR

> ........ Bis dahin müssen wir uns eventuell per 18F-FDG-PET, C11-Acetate-PET oder einem Multiparametrischen MRI-Scan versorgen, *wenn das PSMA-PET keine Befunde (mehr) zeigt*. .....


Lieber Andi,

das ist ja gerade das Problem. Woher weiß der Betroffene, wenn er Bildgebung mit 68Ga-PSMA-PET macht, ob alle seine Metas PSMA exprimieren oder ob er nicht doch bereits zu diesem Zeitpunkt Metas hat, die nicht mittels PSMA detektiert werden können.

Für mich ist diese Diagnostik zur Zeit nicht ausgereift! Es wird zwar vieles (vielleicht auch alles?) erfaßt, aber auch wirklich alles? Ich bin mir nicht im Klaren, ob der Nutzen überwiegt. Du scheinst mit Deiner Auffassung von evidenzbasierter Medizin mal wieder Recht zu haben. Aber wenn einem das Wasser am Halse steht greift man nach jedem Strohhalm.

Als ich Mitte Juni 2014 bei Frau Prof. Franzius diese neue Diagnostik machte, stand im Bericht "das aufgrund des hohen uptakes von PSMA eine Therapie mittels PSMA-177Lu emfpohlen wird".
Für mich war das zu diesem Zeitpunkt gerade der ideale Behandlungsfortschritt. Ich war froh nicht schon Zytiga nehmen zu müssen. Blauäugig und begeistert wie ich war, habe ich mich zu 100% auf diese Therapie eingelassen und bin nun wieder im täglichen Kampf ums Überleben aufgewacht.

Es hat für mich den Anschein, dass es bei dieser Behandlung genauso laufen kann, wie bei der Hormonblockade: die hormonsensitiven TZ werden weggemacht und machen Platz für den aggressiveren Teil der Population.

In meinem Bericht davor schreibe ich "*von* * einem weiteren Fall gehört, der in Heidelberg behandelt wurde".* Diese Person ist mir durchaus persönlich bekannt, also nicht jemand fiktives.

Tja, wie kann es weitergehen?

Lieber Andi, Dir alles Gute!

MalteR

----------


## Klaus (A)

Lieber Malte, lieber Andi,

das sind wirklich hochinteressante Beiträge. Aufgrund meines jetzt nach 7 Jahren HB steil ansteigenden PSA (VZ ~ 2 Monate) bei inzwischen eindeutiger Kastrationsresistenz muss ich demnächst wichtige Entscheidungen treffen.

In Vorbereitung dazu werde ich in 2 Wochen an der Uniklinik Bonn wieder ein PSMA PET/CT machen. Nächste Woche schon habe ich einen Besprechungstermin bei Prof. Essler. Ich habe mir Eure letzten Beiträge ausgedruckt und werde diese nächste Woche ansprechen. 
Überlege schon. ob ich sicherheitshalber gleich noch ein 18F-FDG-PET machen lasse.

Es wird mir so richtig klar, in welcher besch...... Situation man sich heute immer noch befindet, wenn man sich bei beginnender Kastrationsresistenz überlegt: "What comes next...?":

--  Cyberknife falls noch kleine Chance von Lokalbehandlung?
--  Crossresistenzen zwischen Enzalutamid und Abiraterone? Was zuerst?
--  wirkt Enzal./Abi überhaupt bei mir? Ist AR-V7 ein guter Marker für die Beantwortung dieser Frage?
--  erst Chemo oder erst PSMA-177Lu ?
--  Chemo vor Enzal./Abi bei AR-V7 pos. ? 
-- Immuntherapie?
-- CTC Messung(en) als frühzeitiger Nachweis von Behandlungs(mis)-Erfolg?
-- ???????????

Was hatte ich vor Jahren einmal gesagt:
"Las Vegas lässt grüssen!"

Klaus

----------


## Harald_1933

> Überlege schon. ob ich sicherheitshalber gleich noch ein 18F-FDG-PET machen lasse.


Hallo Klaus,

genau das würde ich Dir unbedingt empfehlen. 

*Wenn man nicht versucht, etwas zu tun, was jenseits des bereits Gemeisterten liegt, dann wird man nicht wachsen*
Ralph Waldo Emerson

Gruß Harald

----------


## MalteR

> .......--  wirkt Enzal./Abi überhaupt bei mir? Ist AR-V7 ein guter Marker für die Beantwortung dieser Frage?  ......  Klaus


Hallo Klaus,

ein Indikator dafür, ob die beiden Medikamente wirken werden, ist, wie lange die Hormonblockade bei Dir gewirkt hat.

Hatte fs danach gefragt und er sagte sinngemäß: Wenn die Hormonblockade gewirkt hat, wirken auch Xtandi und Zytiga. Es könnten zwar AR-V7 vorhanden sein, aber nicht in relevanter Menge.

Alles Gute!

MalteR

----------


## klaus42

Hallo Harald, hallo Klaus,
ich bin hinsichtlich der bildgebenden Diagnostik (Rezidiv-bzw.Metastasendiagnostik) aufgrund persönlicher Erfahrungen zunehmend zurückhaltend. Ich habe in einem zeitlichen Rahmen von 1 Jahr sowohl die PET/CT Diagnostik mit GA-68 PSMA als auch die PET/CT mit 18F-PSMA kennengelernt und darüber hinaus  noch ein Knochenzinti mit SPECT-CT und alles ohne Ergebnis. In der nuklearmedizinischen Literatur neueren Datums werden dazu folgende Ausführungen gemacht:"Es ist jedoch damit zu rechnen, dass in wenigen Fällen sich auch Patienten mit sehr hohen PSA-Werten vorstellen, deren Tumorläsionen kein PSMA exprimieren (z.B. neuroendokrine Farianten des PCa) und die somit mit der PSMA-Liganden PET-Bildgebung nicht darzustellen sind."
Aufgrund meiner raschen Verdopplungszeit und des hohen Gleasons-Scores habe ich mir jetzt einen Termin bei Prof. Haberkorn geben lassen, der ja wohl  aufgrund der Forschung und klinischen Erfahrungen der Experte sein soll.

Gruß Klaus

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Klaus,

heute habe ich Konrad (Hvielemi) zu seiner erneuten Befundung in der Abteilung des Prof. Haberkorns begleitet und bin gespannt auf das Ergebnis, das er sicher in den nächsten Stunden im Forum präsentieren wird. 

Ich bin in der Tat sehr interessiert, weil ich nach wie vor für diese neue Diagnostik eher skeptisch eingestellt bin.

*Wer nicht an die Zukunft denkt, wird keine haben*
John Galsworthy

Gruß Harald

----------


## Klaus (A)

> ein Indikator dafür, ob die beiden Medikamente wirken werden, ist, wie lange die Hormonblockade bei Dir gewirkt hat.


Hallo Malte,

ja, das habe ich auch schon an verschiedenen Stellen gelesen. 
Bleiben aber immer noch die unbeantworteten Fragen: Beginn mit Enzal. oder Abi oder beides? Oder doch erst Chemo? 
Dazu noch die Ungewissheit bezüglich Cross-Resistenzen!
Da gibt es meines Wissens noch keinerlei Erkenntnisse was die optimale Reihenfolge anbelangt.

Auch für Dich alles Gute!
Klaus

----------


## MalteR

> Hallo Malte,
> 
> ja, das habe ich auch schon an verschiedenen Stellen gelesen. 
> Bleiben aber immer noch die unbeantworteten Fragen: Beginn mit Enzal. oder Abi oder beides? Oder doch erst Chemo? 
> Dazu noch die Ungewissheit bezüglich Cross-Resistenzen!
> Da gibt es meines Wissens noch keinerlei Erkenntnisse was die optimale Reihenfolge anbelangt.
> 
> Auch für Dich alles Gute!
> Klaus




Hallo Klaus,

zu der Therapie- bzw. Medikamentenfolge:

*MalteR  Beitrag 144 vom 15.06.*



Hallo Fortgeschrittene,


von Mittwoch bis Freitag war ich auf der Jahrestagung des BPS. Am  Freitag waren zwei von der Überschrift her, in meinen Augen, tolle  Vorträge angekündigt:

1. "Optimale Therapiesequenz von Zytiga, Xtandi, Taxotere, Alpharadin, Sipuleucel-T", Prof. Dr. Merseburger, Lübeck

Das Ergebnis des Vortrages war, das es keine optimale Sequenz gibt! Sehr enttäuschend für mich und die anderen Zuhörer.
Warum eine solche Überschrift, wenn dann nur heiße Luft dabei herauskommt. 

2.   .....


Alles Gute!

MalteR

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Malte, alle Interessierte,

vielleicht hilft uns die Wissenschaft etwas Weiter mit ihrer Datenlage.




> Woher weiß der Betroffene, wenn er Bildgebung mit 68Ga-PSMA-PET macht, ob alle seine Metas PSMA exprimieren oder ob er nicht doch bereits zu diesem Zeitpunkt Metas hat, die nicht mittels PSMA detektiert werden können.


PSMAist ein Typ-II-Membranprotein, das sehr spezifisch von Prostata-Epithelzellen exprimiertwird. Initiale Studien zeigten eine signifikant erhöhte PSMA-Expression beim Prostata-Karzinom im Vergleich zum Prostata-Normalgewebe außerdem die Assoziation einer hohen PSMA Expression mit fortgeschrittenem Tumorstadium, besonders bei  hormon-unabhängigemTumorwachstum. Das  Vorhandensein von Metastasen und frühem Rezidiv nach Therapie. Die veröffentlichten Studien schlossen jedoch nur relativ kleine Patientengruppen ein, in denen häufig überproportional viele metastasierte oder sehr fortgeschrittene Tumorleiden zufinden waren.

Das Prostata-spezifische Membran-Antigen (PSMA) ist auch ein neues potenzielles Zielmolekül in der Therapie des Prostata-Karzinoms.

Eine PSMA-Expression wurde bei der großen Mehrheit der über 2.000 analysierten Prostatakarzinome gefunden und korrelierte mit unterschiedlichen klinisch-pathologischen Faktoren.
Während diese Assoziationen aus früheren Studien bekannt waren [15, 17, 19, 20],
erlaubte die hohe Anzahl an Karzinomen, die in diese Studie eingeschlossen waren, die Identifizierung *einer Untergruppe von mehr als 180 Tumoren ohne jegliche nachweisbare PSMA-Expression.* 

*Bemerkenswerterweise hatten diese Tumoren eine genauso schlechte***
*Prognosewie die Tumoren mit der höchsten PSMA-Expression.***
**
PSMA-negative Prostata-Karzinome sind bisher nicht beschrieben worden. Dies könnte mit der durchgehend kleinen Größe früherer Studien, die normalerweise weniger als 200 Proben einschlossen, in Zusammenhang stehen.

Solch kleine Fallzahlen sind ganz offensichtlich nicht geeignet, um seltene Ereignisse festzustellen, die durch ein abweichendes molekulares Profil gekennzeichnet sind. 

Dies trifft insbesondere auf negative IHC Ergebnisse zu. Es ist bekannt, dass eine gewisse Anzahl an Negativ-Ergebnissen in IHCStudien immer vorkommt  oft durch methodische Fehler verursacht. Beispielsweise kann eine nicht optimale Gewebefixierung in manchen Fällen zu einem Verlust der Antigenität
führen. Weil eine PSMA-Expression in allen normalen Prostata-Zellen bekannt ist [15,17, 33], wäre es möglich, dass in manchen Fällen PSMA-negative Ergebnisse als *falschnegativ* interpretiert wurden und so möglicherweise von nachfolgenden Untersuchungen ausgeschlossen wurden.

In unserer Studie ist es sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass negative PSMA-Ergebnisse durch technische Fehler verursacht wurden: Nicht nur deshalb, weil ein Verlust der PSMA-Expression mit einer verringerten Lebenserwartung korrelierte (was für einen Artefakt ungewöhnlich wäre), sondern auch, weil fast alle (174/186, 93 %) PSMA negativen Gewebespots deutlich immunreaktiv mit Ki67-Antikörpern waren. 

Unserer Erfahrung nach ist die Ki67-Immunhistochemie gegenüber Gewebeartefakten ausgesprochen sensibel.

Die relativ schwache PSMA-Positivität in normalem Prostatagewebe, die in unserer und in früheren Studien gefunden wurde [14, 18, 34, 35], legt nahe, dass eine schwache PSMAExpression den physiologischen (normalen) Proteinlevel darstellen könnte.

*Die Beobachtung, dass sowohl stark positive als auch komplett negative Tumoren eine besonders schlechte Prognose haben, ist auffällig.* **
**
*Achtung jetzt:***
**
*Die physiologische Rolle von PSMA in Prostatagewebe ist bis jetzt nicht vollständigg eklärt. Vermutete Funktionen schließen eine Rolle***
*bei der Nährstoffaufnahme, der Zellmigration oder der Signaltransduktion ein [36, 37]. Die genannten Mechanismen würden mit einem Überlebensvorteil von PSMA überexprimierenden Zellen einhergehen und so die schlechte Prognose von stark PSMA positiven Karzinomen erklären.* **
**
*Gleichzeitig zeigen aber unsere Daten, dass erhöhte PSMA-Level für die Entwicklung eines aggressiven Prostatakarzinoms offensichtlich nicht zwingend vorliegen müssen. Es bleibt allerdings unklar, ob aggressive PSMA-negative Tumoren* *denovo* *entstehen oder sekundär aus ehemals PSMA-überexprimierenden Tumoren.
*
*Im ersten Fall könnte PSMA-Negativität Kennzeichen eines spezifischen Pathways in der Entwicklung des Prostatakarzinoms sein.***
**
*I**m  zweiten Fall könnte der Verlust der physiologischen PSMA-Expression als ein generelles Phänomen von Entdifferenzierung gesehen werden.***

Aufgrund seiner hohen Spezifität für Prostatazellen und seiner häufigen Überexpression in Prostatakarzinomen besteht die Hoffnung, dass PSMA ein geeignetes therapeutisches Zielmolekül für Anti-Prostatakrebs-Medikamente darstellt. Unsere Ergebnisse mit über 90 % PSMA-positiven Tumoren bestärken diese Theorie.

Dennoch  lässt das Ergebnis von fast 10 % PSMA-negativen Karzinomen vermuten, dass nicht alle Tumoren von Anti-PSMATherapien
profitieren würden. Prätherapeutische immunhistochemische Testungen beim Prostatakarzinom könnten daher für die Entscheidung, ob eine solche Therapie durchgeführt werden soll, notwendig sein.

Im Hinblick auf eine mögliche Anti-PSMA-Therapie legen diese Daten nahe, dass molekulare Testungen notwendig sein könnten, um Patienten zu identifizieren, die von einer Anti- PSMA-Behandlung profitieren würden.

Weiteres bitte ich dem kompletten Link einer Doktorarbeit zu entnehmen, welche auf Basis von 2000 untersuchten Prostatakarzinomen beruhte und oben verkürzt wiedergegeben wurde.

http://ediss.sub.uni-hamburg.de/volltexte/2009/4269/pdf/Diss_Anna_Petersen.pdf

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Malte,

ich möchte dich auf die IRE Nanoknife Behandlung aufmerksam machen.
Und zwar bei Organen, wie Leber, Nieren u.a.

http://www.format.at/leben/gesundheit/nanoknife-mit-strom-krebs-377256

Von der FDA zugelassen und von der EU als Krankenkassenleistung definiert. 
Lote es aus, ob es in Frage kommt und wo die meiste Erfahrung vorhanden ist in Deutschland. Heidelberg, Offenbach u.a.

Und hier auf eine Kombination von verschiedenen Therapien in Hannover:

http://www.krebs-nachrichten.de/praxis-details/neue-behandlungsmethode-fuer-patienten-mit-lebermetastasen-an-der-mhh.html

Meine besten Wünsche begleiten dich
Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

> 1. "Optimale Therapiesequenz von Zytiga, Xtandi, Taxotere, Alpharadin, Sipuleucel-T", Prof. Dr. Merseburger, Lübeck
> 
> Das Ergebnis des Vortrages war, das es keine optimale Sequenz gibt!


Lieber  Malte, hallo in die Runde

Ich war am Mittwoch in Heidelberg zum PSMA-PET/CT 
(das anschliessende PET/MRT m DKFZ wird nicht mehr angeboten).
Einerseits zum Staging, andererseits zur Prüfung, ob die PSMA-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie 
nun nach Versagen von Xtandi eine Möglichkeit sei für mich, wenn ja, mit welchem Isotop.

Im Befundungsgespräch hinterher hat sich recht klar die Reihenfolge
Xtandi, Zytiga, Docetaxel, PSMA-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie herausgeschält.
Dies allerdings fallbezogen für mich. Da ich ja keine Knochenmetastasen habe
entfällt Alpharadin, und da ich eine ausgeprägte Hypokaliämie habe, war klar,
dass Xtandi vor, falls überhaupt Zytiga einzusetzen sei. Stets habe die früher
eingesetzte Therapie die längere Wirkung, als wenn dieselbe Therapie in einem
späteren Schritt eingesetzt werde. Dies wegen der fortschreitenden Selektion
resistenter und aggressiverer Zellstämme - so etwa.
Mehr dazu siehe in meinem Bericht zum PSMA-PET:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...4505#post84505

Weiterhin scheint zu gelten, dass die Therapiewege so vielfältig sind, wie
unsere Krankheit sich von Fall zu Fall unterschiedlich darstellt. Das ist nicht
anders, als bei der Wahl der Ersttherapie vor vielen Jahren, als uns auch
niemand mit Sicherheit sagen konnte, ob RPE, offen oder mit daVinci, oder
Bestrahlung, Perkutan oder mit Seeds etc. das Beste sei.

Enttäuschend war es, zur Kenntnis nehmen zu müssen, wie eher zurückhaltend
in Heidelberg die PSMA-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie heute eingeschätzt wird,
im Gegensatz zu vor drei Jahren, als noch von "spektakulären Ergebnissen"
die Rede war. 

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Konrad,

durch deine Berichte war ich auf das Thema PSMA-Diagnostik und -Therapie aufmerksam geworden und durfte dich, Andreas und Harald in Ulm kennenlernen.
Mein Neffe - Onkologe - hat nun deinen aktuellen Bericht gelesen und zieht ein vorläufiges Fazit:





> PSMA-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie - Patientenerfahrung
> 			
> 		
> 
>  
> vielen Dank für den Beitrag, es zeigt sich wie unterschiedlich der gleiche Grundgedanke (Heranführen des Zellgifts via Rezeptor) in den Entitäten greift:
> 
> bei Mamma-Ca (T-DM1) und Hodgkin (Brentuximab) hui
> beim Prostata-Ca wohl pfui (hab allerdings dazu noch nix genaues gelesen)
> ...


Mit dem Wunsch, dass du bei den übrigen, internistischen Problemen Kurs halten kannst,
beste Grüße

Winfried

----------


## Klaus (A)

Hallo Winfried,




> bei Mamma-Ca (T-DM1) und Hodgkin (Brentuximab) hui
> beim Prostata-Ca wohl pfui (hab allerdings dazu noch nix genaues gelesen)


Diese drastische Aussage sollte man nicht so stehen lassen!

Die PSMA Diagnostik bietet durch erhebliche Vorteile, wenn man sie mit einiger Vorsicht  anwendet. Was die PSMA Ligandentherapie anbelangt, da kenne ich durchaus positive Fälle!

Ich glaube, es ist noch zu früh, um hierzu wirklich klare Aussagen zu treffen.

Gruss,  Klaus

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Klaus,

 o.k., aber mir ging es um die Therapie.

Gruss

Winfried

----------


## MalteR

> Hallo Klaus,
> 
>  o.k., aber mir ging es um die Therapie.
> 
> Gruss
> 
> Winfried



Hallo Winfried,

um die Therapie ging es mir auch, nur ich bin eben einer von ?? vielen/wenigen ?? bei denen diese Therapie nicht so dauerhaft und gründlich anschlägt, wie ich erhofft habe. Es ist halt so, dass es ein klinischer  "Heilversuch" ist. Das muss ich mir im Nachgang immer wieder deutlich machen.

Es scheint ja so zu sein, dass Herr Prof. Baum die Hoffnung nicht ganz aufgegeben hat, bei mir mittels 177Lu/PSMA doch noch weiterhin etwas zu bewirken. Und sei es eine Tumorlastreduzierung.

Es wird Zeit, dass genauere Daten veröffentlich werden, denn in Bad Berka sind mittlerweile ca. 400 Patienten behandelt.

@Klaus(A)

Was hilft mir die beste Diagnostik mit PSMA, wenn eben nicht feststeht, dass alle Metastasen PSMA exprimieren. Auch von dem neuen  PSMA617 aus Heidelberg wird gesagt, dass es selbst die kleinsten Metastasen detektiert: aber eben nur , wenn diese auch den PSMA-Rezeptor tragen. Und woher wissen wir das. Es ist leider so, dass auch hier gilt: wir müssen schauen wie sich das Therapieergebnis entwickelt.

Herzliche Grüße

MalteR

----------


## Klaus (A)

> Was hilft mir die beste Diagnostik mit PSMA, wenn eben nicht feststeht, dass alle Metastasen PSMA exprimieren. Auch von dem neuen  PSMA617 aus Heidelberg wird gesagt, dass es selbst die kleinsten Metastasen detektiert: aber eben nur , wenn diese auch den PSMA-Rezeptor tragen. Und woher wissen wir das. Es ist leider so, dass auch hier gilt: wir müssen schauen wie sich das Therapieergebnis entwickelt.



Grüsse Dich, Malte!!

Du hast volkommen recht, wenn Du auf das Dilemma hinweist, dass die vom Prinzip her geniale PSMA Diagnostik irgendie total "digital" ist:
Exprimiert die Metastase PSMA funktioniert es hervorragend, exprimiert sie kein PSMA dann funktioniert es überhaupt nicht.

Das bedeutet leider, dass man mindestens 2, besser 3 verschiedene Diagnostiken anwenden muss, um wirklich einigermassen sicher zu sein.

Ein persönliches Beispiel:
Hatte vor einiger Zeit F18 FDG Pet/CT gemacht: Ergebnis des PET - Knochenmetastasen in massa lateralis (Kreuzbein). CT sah nichts! 
Machte dann 3 Tesla MRT: Ergebnis - keine Metastase.
Machte dann PSMA PET/CT: Ergebnis - keine Metastase im Kreuzbein aber 2 Lymphknotenmetastasen unter Schlüsselbein und im Bauchbereich, die das erste PET nicht gesehen hatte.
Das PSMA PET war in meinem Fall offensichtlich die beste Diagnostik.

Wäre wirklich interessant zu wissen, wie gross die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, dass Metastasen kein PSMA exprimieren; sind es neuroendrokrine Metastasen....oder....? Gibt es gleichzeitig Metastasen, die PSMA exprimieren und andere, die das nicht tun?

Auch ich meine, dass es wirklich an der Zeit ist, dass Bad Berka endlich die doch inzwischen grossen Erfahrungen einmal in einem Bericht zusammenfasst.

Beste Grüsse,
Klaus

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Malte,
hallo Klaus
alle Interessierte

interessante und kritische Fragen die offenbar auch in der ersten Euphorie der Theranostics jetzt aufgearbeitet werden.




> Es sind _bereits andere Wirkstoffe in der Entwicklung, die auf PSMA zielen und die sich mit starken sowie mit schwachen Strahlern koppeln lassen. Nur wenige haben sich aber als ideal herausgestellt: Sie sind zu instabil, reichern sich zu wenig in den Krebszellen an und waschen zu langsam aus gesunden Organen aus, erklärt der Chemiker Prof. Dr. Klaus Kopka, Abteilungsleiter am Deutschen Krebsforschungszentrum.
> 
> _PSMA-617 reichert sich hingegen stark in Tumoren und Metastasen an und wird gut in den Krebszellen gespeichert. Damit lässt sich Prostatakrebs sozusagen von innen heraus bestrahlen.
> Matthias Eder, die Radiochemikerin Martina Beneová, Klaus Kopka, Uwe Haberkorn und Mitarbeiter wurden nun in Baltimore, USA, bei der Konferenz der Internationalen Gesellschaft für Nuklearmedizin und molekulare Bildgebung für die Entwicklung von PSMA-617 mit der Auszeichnung Image of the Year und dem Berson-Yalow Award ausgezeichnet.


Nun ja, schauen wir uns noch einmal die derzeitig veröffentlichten Daten an:



> Die PET/CT mit dem PSMA-Liganden 68Ga-PSMA-11 gilt als Durchbruch in der Diagnostik des rezidivierenden Prostatakarzinoms (PCa) und hat sich seit seiner klinischen Einführung im Mai 2011 rasch national und international verbreitet. Die meisten PCa-Metastasen sind 3 h p. i. deutlicher zu sehen als in früheren Aufnahmen. Die PSMA-Liganden PET/CT hat sich gegenüber der etablierten Cholin-PET/CT sowohl bei der Speicherintensität als auch beim Kontrast der PCa-Herde v. a. bei niedrigen PSA-Werten und hohem Gleason-Score (GSC) als signifikant überlegen gezeigt. Eine weitere Analyse bei 319 Patienten, bei denen eine PSMA-Liganden PET/CT durchgeführt wurde, ergab bei 82,8% zumindest einen PCa-typischen Befund. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit der Detektion von PCa-Herden stieg erwartungsgemäß mit der PSA-Höhe. Unter einem PSA-Wert von 0,5 ng/ml betrug die Wahrscheinlichkeit, zumindest einen Tumorherd in der 68Ga-PSMA-Liganden PET/CT zu entdecken, ca. 50% und stieg mit der PSA-Höhe rasch an. Bei der Gesamtheit des Patientenkollektivs konnte bez. der Detektionswahrscheinlichkeit für PCa-Herde kein signifikanter Unterschied zwischen höheren und niedrigeren GSC festgestellt werden. Patienten mit laufender Androgen-Entzugstherapie (ADT) wiesen jedoch signifikant häufiger einen pathologischen Befund in der PSMA-Liganden PET/CT auf. Bei der patientenbasierten Analyse wurde eine Sensitivität von 88,1% und bei der herd-basierten Analyse eine Sensitivität, Spezifität, negativer und positiver prädiktiver Werte von 76,6, 100, 91,4 und 100% berechnet. Bei 40% der nachbeobachteten Patienten wurde im Anschluss an die PSMA-Liganden PET/CT eine lokale anstatt einer systemischen Therapie durchgeführt.


 .............und weiter

Der ganze Link mit allen Quellen:
https://www.thieme-connect.de/produc...s-0035-1548769

Die Diagnostik ist aus meiner Sicht wesentlich besser geworden durch PSMA.
Es hinkt an einer adäquaten nachlaufenden Therapie, hier sind offenbar noch Verbesserungen möglich und im Gange.
Auch müssen wir Betroffene zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass das PET/CT nur Metastasen ab einer gewissen Größe detektieren kann.

Vielleicht ist dieses Radiopharmakon besser geeignet als Lu177.




> *Radiopharmakon  Actinium-225* 
> Zum Radiopharmakon wird  PSMA-617 durch Markierung mit stärker strahlenden Radioisotopen wie  Lutetium-177 oder Actinium-225. Das Radiopharmakon wird selektiv von den  Prostatakrebs-Zellen aufgenommen. Diese werden dann von innen heraus bestrahlt  und damit zerstört. Im Universitätsklinikum Heidelberg wurden im Rahmen  individueller Heilversuche bereits Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem  Prostatakrebs mit radioaktiv markiertem PSMA-617 behandelt.
> Nach _Therapie mit Lu-177-markiertem  PSMA-617 sank bei etwa 70% der Patienten der PSA-Spiegel stark ab, nach  Behandlung mit Ac-225-markiertem PSMA-617 fiel der PSA-Spiegel sogar bei allen  Patienten. P_ET/CT-Aufnahmen bestätigten darüber hinaus, dass die Metastasen  kleiner wurden oder gar nicht mehr nachweisbar waren.


Alternativ binden die Forscher auch das therapeutische Radionuklid Actininium 225 ein.
Dieses Radiopharmakon wird von Tumorzellen, die das Zielmolekül PSMA tragen, aufgenommen und zerstört sie von innen. Be_sonders für Patienten mit hormonresistenten Prostatakarzinomen, die schwierig zu behandeln sind, könnte es eine vielversprechende Behandlungsalternative sein.

Actinium 225 ist ein Zwitter, nämlich ein Alpha und ein Beta Strahler
http://www.chemie.de/lexikon/Actinium.html
_
Hieraus entnehme ich, dass in der Therapie noch Verbesserungen anstehen und das Problem offenbar auch erkannt ist.

Die Frage ist ob unter hormonresistent   ( Kann ich als homonresistent = kastrationsresistenz unterstellen ?) Wie verhält sich die TZ-Population

neuroendokrine
Tumorstammzellen
ruhende TZ/Gewebe in GO ( Schläferzellen )

bei der Theranostic.

Ich glaube, dass wollte auch Klaus ansprechen.

Weiterhin meine ich, dass sich die T*herapieformen in Zukunft auf Basis des PSMA Eiweiß* noch weiterentwickeln muß, ohne Zweifel ein gravierender Fortschritt zu den systemischen Ganzkörpertherapien wie z.B. Zytostatika. Aber Malte's  Erfahrungen mahnen zur Vorsicht.

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Hvielemi

Hallo Hans J.

Dazu nur ein kurzer, fiebriger Einwurf aus dem Lappländischen Zentralspital in Rovaniemi:

Neulich in Heidelberg, nach dem PSMA-PET habe ich mich intensiv unterhalten können
mit Dr. K., der dort die PSMA-Therapien durchführt.

Er riet mir dringend, jede andere Therapiemöglichkeit auszureizen, bevor er die
PSMA-Therapie anwenden würde als "Heilversuch". Dies schliesst auch Docetaxel
mit ein.

Wenn PSMA-Radiorezeptorligandentherapie, dann zunächst mit Lutetium, denn Actinium
als α-Strahler sei viel aggresiver, was zwar erhöhte Therapieerfolge verspreche, aber
eben auch viel aggressiver sei in Bezug auf die bei mir starken Anreicherungen in
den Speicheldrüsen, und die Exposition der Nieren im Laufe des Ausscheidungsvorganges.

Bei beiden Varianten sei die Dosis in den Nieren kritisch, weswegen mehr als drei
Anwendungen kaum zu machen seien, ohne die Nieren irreversibel zu schädigen. 
Ich zeige hierzu noch einmal diesen Auszug aus meinem PSMA-PET von vor drei
Jahren, da mir die neuen Bilder hier am Polarkreis noch nicht zur Verfügung stehen:



Falls bei Euch das Bild auch nicht zu sehen ist, kann man es auf Seite 12
in Beitrag #111 betrachten.
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...1622#post81622

Rot ist sehr starke Anreicherung, wobei in der Blase vor allem der Urin
leuchtet und nicht das Gewebe. In diesem Schnitt sind die Metastasen nur
als schwaches Leuchten zu sehen. (In anderen Schnitten, z.B. [4] leuchten
sie rot, entsprechend einem hohen SUV, doch hier sieht mal die
Beidseitigkeit des Befalles, was der Grund für die Wahl dieses Bildes war.)

Bei meinen Wachstumsraten (VZ) von PSA und Metastasenvolumen wäre 
diese Therapie eher ein Tropfen auf einen heissen Stein, aber immerhin dies. 
So bleibt die PSMA-Therapie weiter auf meinem Radar, aber eben ganz nach 
hinten verschoben. Einige Wochen oder gar Monate Aufschub sind, wenn
es eng wird, doch mehr als nichts.


Nachdem vor drei Jahren eine gewisse Euphorie zu herrschen schien, sieht es aus,
als sei man in Heidelberg nun zurückhaltender geworden als etwa in Bad Berka.
Mein damals in Hinblick auf die α-Strahlen geprägter Spruch "Spritze rein und gut ist" 
wird sich mit PSMA-Liganden so (noch?) nicht realisieren lassen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Konrad,




> Dazu nur ein kurzer, fiebriger Einwurf aus dem Lappländischen Zentralspital in Rovaniemi:


Das ist natürlich nicht so schön im Urlaub. Gute Besserung. Oder machst du eine Fiebertherapie?

Du befindest dich in einer schwierigen Situation, natürlich sind deine VD Zeiten kurz und du hast Handlungsbedarf. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass du alle Möglichkeiten ausgelotet hast, lokal an die Lymphknoten M. zu kommen um die Tumorlast zu senken.
Diese Tumorlastreduzierung wird aus meiner Sicht viel zu wenig von Uro/Onkologen präferiert. Statt dessen wird immer wieder auf die systemische Erkrankung hingewiesen.

Das war bei mir nicht anders. 
Und immer wieder hat sich bei mir die VD verkürzt und zwar gravierend.
Bis ich den sehr einsamen Entschluss gefasst habe, die Hot Spots der Knochenmetastasen zu abladieren mit MRg Fus Hifu und dann erst systemisch ranzugehen.

Was habe ich getan um meine Speicheldrüsen/Nieren zu schützen bei dem Alphastrahler Xofigo.  400 ug Seelen, leichter Grüntee ohne Ende zum spülen, 15 gr. Kurkuma ähnlich Wikuto für die Leber, jeden Tag.   Und das nach Rückfrage und Absprache mit einer klugen Biologie Ärztin aus Bonn.  Sie gab mir 400 Ug Seelen vor.

Ich hatte Knochenschmerzen durch die Therapie aber von anderen NW und schlechten Leber-Nierenwerte blieb ich verschont. Natürlich war das Blutbild vermindert, hat sich aber wieder sehr gut erholt. Auch meine gebeutelten Speicheldrüsen sind in Ordnung geblieben.

Ich weiß Konrad, Gespräche über diese Mittel blockst du ab, studierst du aber einmal die STUDIENLAGE dazu, wirst du erstaunt sein was diese Mittel bewirken können.
Aber du solltest alle Ressourcen nutzen, welche ohne NW etwas bringen könnten. 
Wenn es dir dadurch gelänge LQ und Lebenszeit - außerhalb einer Therapie - zu gewinnen - ein Treffer -  

Das Bemühen der Uro/Onkologenschaft eine Therapiesequenz zu kommunizieren und Kombinationen im Pack anzubieten, findet nicht meine Zustimmung.
Ihre Mittel waren überwiegend einzeln zugelassen worden und wenn jetzt durch Kombipack und Sequenz nachgebessert wird, muß auch Kritik laut werden.
Letztlich muß es auch der Betroffene ertragen und nicht die Ärzte.

Du bist sehr stark schulmedizinisch ausgerichtet und wahrscheinlich wirst du auf die systemische Chemo wollen. Das ist aber genau der Weg den ich zu aller, aller letzt evtl. gehen würde. Dein Werdegang ist mir nicht fremd und glaube mir - frag auch Harald - wie viele Betroffene diesen Weg später sehr bereut haben, weil nichts mehr zum zusetzen, kein Immunsystem, keine LQ und sehr viel Zeit in die Therapien der Nebenwirkungen investieren mussten.

Jedoch die Entscheidung hat der Betroffene, er sollte auch alle möglichen Therapieformen ausloten, die Tumorlast zu senken. Weiter oben habe ich die Radiochemotherapie mit einigen Links - bei Malte - eingestellt.
Weiterhin sehe ich auch, dass die Einhaltung bestimmter Therapiesequenzen nicht für dich das optimale sein kann, denn die starren Leitlinien entsprechen nicht deinem heterogenen PCa.  Aber das haben wir ja schon diskutiert.

Egal, welche Entscheidung, du wirst sie treffen müssen und auch die NW ertragen.

Wir sind nicht immer gleicher Meinung, jedoch in deinem Falle wünsche ich dir eine glückliche Hand und flotte Genesung in deinem Hause.

Hans-J.

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Forum,

wie ging es weiter? Gestern bin ich aus Bad Berka zurück gekommen. Allerdingswar ich nicht zu einer 177Lu-Behandlung dort, sondern zum ersten  - von wohl vier - Behandlungsdurchgang/gängen meiner nun mittlerweile disseminierten Lebermetastasen. Es waren mal nur drei Herde, aber die Zeit läuft. Es wurde eine Chemoembolisation gemacht. Da die Schmerzmittel etwas verzögert in der Pflegeabteilung gegeben wurden, habe ich mal wieder erlebt, welche Schmerzen eine solche Behandlung verursacht. Am 20.10. steht der zweite Durchgang an. Zytiga - seit dem 11.07.15 - wirkt, und da es systemisch wirkt, scheint es anhand der Bildgebung insgesamt ein Stillstand zu geben.  Mit Ausnahme einer Knochenmetastase LWK2, bei der nicht nur ich überlege, sie einer gesonderten Bestrahlung zu unterziehen. Alle anderen bekannten Knochenmetastasen hatten kein Uptake und ruhen - wohl immer noch aufgrund meiner Behandlung mit MRgFUS im März 2014 bei Dr. Lövey in Bottrop.

Mehr zufällig hatte ich die Möglichkeit mit Herrn Dr. Kulkarni - der Wissentschaftler im Team von Prof. Baum - und dem Prof. selber zu sprechen. Dr. Kulkarni sagte mir, dass die Veröffentlichung der Resultate nun kurz bevorsteht, leider muss er den Bericht um 1000 Worte kürzen, da zu lang. Wie bei allen Strahlern scheint es auch hier ein Problem zu sein, dass auf die Knochenmarksreserven zu achten ist. Ein mir gut bekannter Betroffener aus unserem Verein, der zur gleichen Zeit zum Restaging dort war, wurde auch nicht der vierten Behandlungssequenz unterzogen, sondern bist März nächsten Jahres entlassen mit der Therapieempfehlung Zytiga/Xtandi.

Herr Prof. Baum hat sich die Zeit genommen, meine aktuellen Befunde anzusehen und zu bewerten, obwohl ich nicht Patient seiner Abteilung war. Er war sehr angetan vom Zustand meiner Leber und auch davon, dass die Entwicklung in den Nebennieren zu Stillstand gekommen ist - vorher progredient. Der aktive LWK2 wurde angesprochen und ansonsten - wie bereits o.g. - Stillstand der Rechtspflege, wie man so sagt. Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf der Leber. Aufgrund der am 15.09.gemachten Bildgebung bei Frau Prof. Franzius in Bremen mit einem mr/PET/68Ga/PSMA war für ihn auch deutlich zu erkennen, dass die PSMA Rezeptoren wieder zugenommen haben, sodass ich die Chance auf eine vierte Behandlung mit 177Lu habe.

Mir geht es soweit gut.

Alles Gute an die Mitbetroffenen!

MalteR

----------


## Harald_1933

> Mir geht es soweit gut.


Lieber Malte,

vielen Dank für Deinen einmal mehr aufschlußreichen Bericht, der auch den angekündigten verkürzten Bericht über die Resultate der Behandlungen in Bad Berka zum Inhalt hat.

Dass es Dir soweit gut geht, haben die Teilnehmer am Treffen in Fahrdorf vom 11.9.2015 bis zum 13.9.2015 täglich erleben können. Immerhin hast Du mit Deiner Frau ohne erkennbare Probleme Fahrradtouren an der Schlei und um die Schlei herum abgespult. Du hast stets gute Laune verbreitet, und allein das ist ein wichtiges Indiz dafür, dass Du auch die nächsten anstehenden Therapiewege trotz geschilderten Schmerzen gut überstehen wirst. Ich meine sogar, Deine Anwesenheit in Fahrdorf hat Deiner Seele gut getan. Und wenn die Seele trotz des Wissens um mögliche Probleme frohlockt, kann der Körper neue Kraft tanken, um den nächsten Anforderungen gewachsen zu sein. 




> dass die PSMA Rezeptoren wieder zugenommen haben, sodass ich die Chance auf eine vierte Behandlung mit 177Lu habe.


Das, lieber Malte wünsche ich Dir.

*"Das sicherste Mittel, ein freundschaftliches Verhältnis zu hegen und zu erhalten, finde ich darin, daß man sich wechselweise mitteile, was man tut. Denn die Menschen treffen viel mehr zusammen in dem, was sie tun, als in dem, was sie denken"*
(Johann Wolfgang von Goethe)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## MalteR

Hallo Fortgeschrittene,

seit heute befinde ich mich wieder in Bad Berka. Allerdings nicht wegen einer Lu177 Behandlung, sondern um den dritten Durchgang der 
Chemoembolisation zu machen. Ein Ziel für mich ist es, feststellen zulassen, ob es eine Immunreaktion gegeben hat.

Der PSA ist per 2.12.15 weiter von 9,18 auf 6,26 gefallen (gut ein Monat). Allerdings habe ich einen ziemlich hohen Entzündungswert und das 
Kreatinin steht bei 3,35, was auch nicht gerade beruhigend ist.
Das Zytiga wirkt still vor sich hin, aber leider habe ich als Nachwehen der Behandlung mit Lu177 immer einen ziemlich trockenen Mund, 
will sagen: Die Speicheldrüsen haben unter Lu177 wohl mehr gelitten, als ich anfänglich glaubte, was insbesondere bei der vier wöchigen Auszeit in Südafrika zur Geltung kam.

Herzliche Grüße

MalteR

----------


## Hvielemi

Die PSA-Kurven von MalteR und PeterP sind abrupt abgebrochen.
Mutig waren sie vorangegangen mit der PSMA-RLT und haben
uns wertvolle Informationen gegeben. 
DANKE euch Beiden, auch wenn ihr das nicht mehr lesen könnt.

Seit September 2016 bin ich mit dem in diesem Thread erarbeiteten
Wissen fünfmal nach Heidelberg gepilgert. Zuerst hab ich aufgrund
einer Fehleinschätzung Yttrium90 bekommen, mit den entsprechenden
Nebenwirkungen auf den Dickdarm, dann dreimal recht problemlos
das mittlerweile als Standard etablierte Lutetium177, und schliesslich,
quasi zum Abschluss, die volle Dröhnung mit dem alpha-Strahler
Actinium225.

Meine Berichterstattung zu Letzterem beginnt hier:
https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...108#post103108

Auf mehr als ein Jahr konnte ich zuvor die Therapiezeit mit den beta-Strahlern
dehnen, indem ich (mit einer dummen Ausnahme) jeweils wartete, bis
der PSA-Verlauf den Nadir überschritten hat und nennenswert gewachsen
war. Dies im Gegensatz zu der schematischen Wiederholung der Therapie
alle zwei Monate, wie ärztlicherseits vorgeschlagen.
Dass ich PSA-Senkungen bis auf 7% des Ausgangswertes erleben durfte,
war wohl auch bedingt durch die extrem kurzen PSA-Verdoppelungszeiten,
die den Krebs scheinbar angreifbarer gemacht haben.

Am kommenden Montag gibt es wieder eine PSA-Messung.
Wenn die Entwicklung so weitergeht, wie man das von dem äusserst
aggressiven Actinium225 erwartet, wird sich das PSA noch über viele
Wochen abwärts bewegen. Dann ist Schluss mit der PSMA-Therapie,
und ich werde mich anderen Horizonten zuwenden müssen, wenn 
denn die angegriffenen Blutwerte und die enorme Schwächung dies
zulassen.


Ich werde weiterhin ausführlich in dem verlinkten Thema berichten
und auch hier Zwischenberichte zum Ausklang der PSMA-RLT geben.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Konrad,

natürlich macht es Sinn, dass Du nun Deine weiteren Erfahrungsberichte in Sachen PSMA-Therapien an diesen: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...6850#post76850 thread anhängen wirst, anstatt in Deinem ursprünglichen: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...0946#post60946 thread mit der Berichterstattung fortzufahren. 

Dennoch würde es nach meiner Meinung der Übersichtlichkeit dienen, wenn Du dann auch parallel berichten würdest.

P.S.: Eben begreife ich, dass Du das ohnehin so geplant hast. 

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

LowRoad hat hier https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...428#post105428
  ASCO-Berichte übersetzt zur PSMA-RLT mit Lu177 (aus München) und Ac225
 (aus Heidelberg, wo Actinium exclusiv eingesetzt wird).

Darauf antwortend und meine Erfahrungen zusammenfassend hab ich dies geschrieben:




> ... ein paar Bemerkungen zu den PSMA-RLT mit beta- und alpa-Strahlern:
> 
> Ich hab ja beides bekommen im Verlaufe der letzten anderthalb Jahre
> und dabei die folgenden Beobachtungen gemacht betreffend der Wirkung.
> (Siehe auch Daten, Grafik und Bericht auf myprostate.eu, Anhänge [1], [2])
> 
> beta-Strahler, also Yttrium90 und das übliche Lutetium177, wirken umso besser,
> je höher das PSA bzw. je grösser die Metastasen sind.
> Grund: Die Betastrahler reichen über einige Millimeter, womit wenig Energie
> ...


Das 'Müesli' mit den Atomgewichten von Lu177 und Y90 hab ich im Zitat bereinigt.

Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Konrad,

zur Abrundung und zum Nachlesen für Insider und auch betroffene Patienten nachstehend einige Links:

https://link.springer.com/article/10...761-017-0246-2

https://www.thieme-connect.com/produ...s-0035-1550822

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28408529

Beim Rückblick auf das Jahr 2007 stieß ich auch auf diesen: https://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/s...6505#post16505 Forumsthread, in dem erstmals der Dir geläufige Prof. Dr. med. Uwe Haberkorn eingeblendet war. Von den teilnehmenden Diskutanten sind inzwischen leider 3 verstorben. Wie schnell doch die Zeit vergeht.

Beste Grüße

Harald

----------

